# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Στερεό γεύμα μετά τη προπόνηση

## Antonio

Τι προτίνετε ως μεταπροπονητική διατροφή  για κάποιον ο οποίος δεν θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει συμπληρώματα? 

Χρειαζόμαστε πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακες υψηλού  GI αλλά και όσο το δυνατόν "λιγότερο" σύνθετους γιατι οι σύνθετοι πρέπει να διασπαστούν. 

Απο πρωτείνη υπάρχουν οι γνωστές λύσεις. Το μόνο που πρέπει να προσέξουμε είναι να είναι άπαχη η πηγή μας. (π.χ. στήθος γαλοπουλα - κότα).

Με την επιλογή των υδατανθράκων όμως τι γίνεται? Θέλουμε υδατάνθρακα υψηλού Gi αλλά όσο το δυνατόν πιο απλό. Η συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ικανοποιηθούν ταυτόχρονα.
κάποιες από τις γνωστες πηγες υδατάνθρακα (πατάτα,ρύζι,μακαρόνια...) έχουν υψηλό GI αλλά είναι σύνθετοι άρα δεν κάνουν για μετά την προπόνηση. 
Κάποια φρούτα που έχουν κάπως υψηλό GI και είναι μονο-ολιγοσακχαρίτες πάλι δεν κάνουν γιατί έχουν φρουκτόζη η οποία αναπληρώνει το γλυκογόνο του ήπατος. 

Είναι άραγε μονόδρομος η χρήση συμπληρώματος δεξτρόζης μετάπροπονητικά ή υπάρχει κάποια διαφορετική αποδεκτή λύση?

----------


## v@g

Πατάτα, γλυκοπατάτα, μπασμάτι...

----------


## Antonio

Κάτσε ρε φιλος. Εξήγησε λίγο... Δεν περιέχουν σύνθετους οι πηγές που ανάφερες? 

Σύμφωνα με το μεταπροπονητικό πλάνο του MB χρειαζόμαστε απλούς υδατάνθρακες υψηλού GI για να περάσουν αμέσως στο αίμα και να γύρει η ζυγαρια πρός την ινσουλίνη και όχι πρός την κορτιζόλη. Eσυ προτίνεις υδατάνθρακα υψηλού GI αλλα σύνθετους οι οποίοι αργούν να περάσουν στο αίμα...

----------


## yr

> Πατάτα, γλυκοπατάτα, μπασμάτι...


Πιο σύνθετοι δεν υπάρχουν...!

Δεν λεω έχουν υψηλό γλυκεμικό....αλλά νομίζω πως δεν αποροφούνται καθόλου γρήγορα και καθόλου εύκολα...

+Τα φρούτα έχουν φυτικές ίνες και φρουκτόζη. Οι πρώτες καθυστερούν την αφομείωση τηε τροφής και η φρουκτόζη αναπληρώνει το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο και όχι αυτό των μυών...Σο..

Δεξτροζη!  :01. Smile Wide:  

Και στο τέλος τέλος τόσα σκευάσματα καταναλώνεις...η δεξτρόζη σε πείραξε?  :01. Wink:

----------


## Antonio

Πλέον δεν καταναλώνω *κανένα* σκέυασμα...

----------


## yr

> Πλέον δεν καταναλώνω *κανένα* σκέυασμα...


ΟΚ τότε...Παίρνεις και ένα σιροπάκι γλυκόζης από το σουπερμάρκετ και είσαι ωραίος. Ναί???

----------


## Antonio

έχει ασπαρτάμη! Καμια άλλη λύση?

----------


## yr

> έχει ασπαρτάμη! Καμια άλλη λύση?


Χαχ..Δεν έχει ασπαρτάμη.

Είναι κάτι διαφανή πάμφθηνα βαζάκια με ένα διαφανές κολλώδες υγρό σαν μέλλι... Είναι ζαχαροπλαστικό σκεύασμα και περιέχει ΜΟΝΟ γλυκόζη!!!!!....και θα το βρείς δίπλα στισ μαρμελάδες και την ζάχαρη άχνη. Έγινα σαφής?

----------


## Antonio

Δεν νομίζω...
http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtopic.php?t=410

----------


## v@g

Καλώς!   :02. Drunken:  

Προσωπικά, ποτέ δεν έχω πάρει δεξτρόζη, και τη βγάζω με μπασμάτι μετά την προπόνηση (για υδατάνθρακα)... Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν καλύτερα να έπαιρνα δεξτρόζη, πάντως όσο το μπασμάτι κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά του, δεν το αλλάζω!

----------


## BRaWNy

....κάποιες από τις γνωστες πηγες υδατάνθρακα (πατάτα,ρύζι,μακαρόνια...) έχουν υψηλό GI αλλά είναι σύνθετοι άρα δεν κάνουν για μετά την προπόνηση. 


>>>Φίλε κάνεις λάθος, υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο.

Βλέπε εμένα, τον vag κι άλλους...αλλά και τον φίλο μου τον Στέλιο (κάπου υπάρχει νομίζω τόπικ και φωτός απο τους αγωνες) που κατεκτησε την πρωτη θέση στη κατηγορία του στο παγκόσμιο τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο.
Και ξέρεις κάτι, όλη η προετοιμασία του ήταν χωρις συμπληρώματα, παρα μόνο με καρνιτινη.
Απο υδατάνθρακες έτρωγε (αυτη τη χρονιά) κυριως πατάτα και ελάχιστη βρωμη.
Τωρα θα μου πεις "αν θέλω σε πιστεύω" και θα συμφωνήσω, πάντως υπάρχει τρόπος να τ διαπιστώσεις, και δεν εννοώ ρωτώντας τον, γιατι κάλλιστα θα μπορουσαμε να υποθέσουμε ότι και αυτός θα σου πει ψέμματα, αλλά με το να δοκιμάσεις και ο ίδιος.
Δεξτρόζη?? Ποιά δεξτρόζη, δεν εχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, χωρις να θελω να πω ότι ειναι λάθος ή ότι ειμαι κατά.
Κι αν γυρίσεις και μου πεις, "κοιτα BRaWNy, δεν είναι φυσικός όμως", τότε πάρε το παράδειγμα του vag και που σαν αυτόν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι, που άκουσαν κάποια πράγματα απο μένα και δεν πνίγονται σε μια "κουταλιά νερό" για τέτοια θέματα, άλλα είναι που πρέπει να δίνει κανείς περισσότερη σημασία και εστιασμό, μην χάνετε τον καιρό σας με πολύπλοκα πράγματα και GIs και τέτοια.
Σας υπόσχομαι ότι δεν θα το μετανοιώσετε.
Κάποια πράγματα αν τα δοκιμάσετε, μετα κάποια άλλα που νομίζατε ότι χαίρουν άκρας σημασίας, θα σας φαινονται απλά μακρινά και "μικρά", αν με πιάνετε.

Εσεις κάντε αυτά που πρέπει, όπως πρέπει, και εστιαστείτε σε αυτά που πραγματικά πρέπει,  και φάτε μετα την προπόνηση την πατατούλα σας ή το ρυζάκι σας, αν δεν θέλετε την δεξτρόζη και να δείτε πως κάποια πράγματα είναι πιό απλά απο ότι φαντάζεστε.

Πέραν της δεξτρόζης, για όσους δεν θέλουν να την χρησιμοποιήσουν σε cutting, αλλά και σε κάποιες περιπτωσεις για κάποιους που "πρέπει" να την κόψουν, το μπασμάτι και η πατάτα είναι οι πλέον καταλληλότερες πηγές υδατάνθρακα για μετα την προπόνηση αλλά και γενικότερα για επιλογές στο ημερήσιο πλάνο.

Εκτός κι αν "χτυπάτε" ινσουλίνη 3 φορες την μέρα και χλαπακιάζετε και τα γλυκά σας, τα κέικ σας, τις πίτσες σας χωρις αυτά να σας εμποδίσουν στο cutting, και αν "χτυπάτε" και αυξητική ακόμη λιγότερο.
Όχι ότι τα παραπάνω ειναι μέρος όλης της δίαιτας ή προετοιμασίας, αλλά σε κάποια στιγμή είναι μέρος της.

edit:
Κάποια πράγματα που σας λένε ότι δουλεύουν και δεν ξέρετε ακόμη πως δουλεύουν, εσεις κάντε τα , δοκιμάστε τα, φτάστε στο αποτέλεσμα και υπάρχει και καιρός σιγά σιγά να μάθετε και πως δουλεύουν, κατ' αρχην θα σας τα "πει" το ίδιο το σωμα σας.
Μέχρι να την ψάξετε καλά, να μάθετε το ένα και το άλλο και στην παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια και σε επιστημονικό βαθμό, ο καιρός θα περνάει όσο δεν περνάτε σε "δράση".
Εκτός κι αν δεν σας εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη αυτός που σας προτείνει κάτι, οπότε τότε κάντε ότι νομίζετε...
Εγω απλά θεωρω καθήκον μου να πω την γνωμη μου και την γνωση μου, να σας την μεταφέρω, να υπάρχει και ο καθένας θα κρίνει μόνος του.
Το θέμα πάνω απο όλα δεν είναι μόνο αυτά που θα πω ή θα πει κανείς, αλλά και το ότι θα σας κάνω να "σκέφτεστε" παραπάνω σε κάποια πράγματα, και αυτό μου αρκεί, ασχετα αν τα ασπαστείτε ή όχι.

----------


## Billy

επισης αν πίνεις γαλα μπορείς να έχεις Σοκολατουχο Γαλα σαν post workout drink διοτι εχει πολλους υδατανθρακες.

----------


## BRaWNy

> επισης αν πίνεις γαλα μπορείς να έχεις Σοκολατουχο Γαλα σαν post workout drink διοτι εχει πολλους υδατανθρακες.


Πες μου ότι ειναι πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο αυτό...

----------


## jiujitSu

> Πατάτα, γλυκοπατάτα, μπασμάτι...


Συμφωνω.


Η γλυκοζη ειναι η βελτιστη λυση και οχι πανακεια. Η διαφορα που θα παρατηρησεις σε ενα χρονο διατροφης ογκου βαζοντας γλυκοζη στο ποστ shake απο το να τρως κανονικο φαγητο ειναι μηδαμινη. Μιλοντας για το επιπεδο που βρησκομαστε οι περισσοτεροι αλλα οπως αναφερει και ο brawny ακομη και PROs δεν χρησιμοποιουν απαραιτητα δεξτροζη.

Αμα εχεις την δυνατοτητα να φας κανονικο γευμα μετα την γυμναστικη πιστευω οτι ειναι stupid να κανεις shake.

----------


## Antonio

Επομένως ως μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα για κάποιον ο οποίος δεν θέλει να πάρει συμπληρώματα προτίνετε ένα κοινό γεύμα σαν π.χ το μεσημεριανό χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη παρατήρηση?
Δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο να θεωρείτε ας πούμε to  2ο ιδανικότερο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Μια μικρή ερώτηση και από μένα γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει. Για κάποιον που έχει ως στόχο μόνο την απώλεια βάρους; Τι είναι καλό για μετά τη προπόνηση; Εγώ έχω τώρα 1 scoop Whey. Κάνω καλά;



0.55gr \ kg άπαζης μάζας σώματος δεξτρόζη. Ακόμη καλύτερα συνδιασμός δεξτρόξης-μαλτοξεξτρίνη σε αναλογία 1:1



EDIT: alberto μαζί ποστάραμε.

----------


## albertob30

> 0.55gr \ kg άπαζης μάζας σώματος δεξτρόζη. Ακόμη καλύτερα συνδιασμός δεξτρόξης-μαλτοξεξτρίνη σε αναλογία 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: alberto μαζί ποστάραμε.


αχ μην τα λες ετσι ρε στελιο ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ!!!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> αχ μην τα λες ετσι ρε στελιο ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ!!!!!


 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

 :08. Toast:

----------


## taradino

Παιδια εχω προβληματακη για τα γευματα μετα την προπονηση, οταν τελειωνω απο το γυμναστηριο το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω ειναι να πιω ενα σεικ γαλα+whey, θα κανω ντουζ και μεσα σε 10-15 λεπτα μαχ τρωω και το γευμα μου (πρωτεινη+υδατανδρακες+λαχανικα). Θελω να ρωτησω εαν ειναι σωστο αυτο που κανω η θα πρεπει να μετρησω και το σεικ+whey σαν κανονικο γευμα και να περιμενω δυομιση με τρεις ωρες για να φαω το επομενω γευμα...

Ευχαριστω εκ το προτερων

----------


## thegravijia

> Παιδια εχω προβληματακη για τα γευματα μετα την προπονηση, οταν τελειωνω απο το γυμναστηριο το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω ειναι να πιω ενα σεικ γαλα+whey, θα κανω ντουζ και μεσα σε 10-15 λεπτα μαχ τρωω και το γευμα μου (πρωτεινη+υδατανδρακες+λαχανικα). Θελω να ρωτησω εαν ειναι σωστο αυτο που κανω η θα πρεπει να μετρησω και το σεικ+whey σαν κανονικο γευμα και να περιμενω δυομιση με τρεις ωρες για να φαω το επομενω γευμα...
> 
> Ευχαριστω εκ το προτερων


καταρχας βαλε στο σεικ και μελι η δεξτροζη η κατι τςτοιο

θα τρως μετ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ αφου πιεις το σεικ

----------


## GEORGEXX1

Καλο ειναι μετα την προπονηση να πινεις την πρωτεινη με νερο,το γαλα καθυστερει την αποροφηση της πρωτεινης, που εκεινη την στιγμη θες να διασπαστει γρηγορα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Καλησπέρα στην τρελλοπαρέα.  :02. Welcome: 
Λέει για μετα την προπόνιση να κάνω στο μούλτι 4 ασπράδια αυγά, 1 ολόκληρο, 1 μπανάνα, και μισώ ποτήρι γάλα.?
Το έκανα σήμερα και που γεύση ήταν πολυ καλό.
Περιμένω γνώμες...............

----------


## thegravijia

βαλε και νεσκουικ μεσα

----------


## giannis64

οχι γαλα στο μεταπροπονητικο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι γαλα στο μεταπροπονητικο!!!!!!!!!!


Για ποιο λόγο οχι γάλα?
Θέλω να κόψω τα συμπληρώματα διατροφής γι αυτο το λόγω σκέφτηκα αυτο.
Εχετε να προτήνετε καποιο  άλλο μεταπροπονετικό ταχείας απορόφησεις?

----------


## giannis64

γιαυτο ακριβός. το γάλα δεν είναι ταχείας απορρόφησης!!

το πιο γρηγορο αν δεν κανω λαθος, μετα την whey ειναι το αυγο!!!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> γιαυτο ακριβός. το γάλα δεν είναι ταχείας απορρόφησης!!
> 
> το πιο γρηγορο αν δεν κανω λαθος, μετα την whey ειναι το αυγο!!!


κατάλαβα, Thanks φίλος!


Αλλος για μεταπροπονετικό??

----------


## thegravijia

> κατάλαβα, Thanks φίλος!
> 
> 
> Αλλος για μεταπροπονετικό??


κοτοπουλο με πατατες!!!

----------


## Mitsen

> βαλε και νεσκουικ μεσα


αχχαχαχαα :01. ROFL: 
δεν υπάρxεις!

----------


## thegravijia

> αχχαχαχαα
> δεν υπάρxεις!


γιατι οχι ? 
δεξτροζη εχει μεσα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Zylo

> γιατι οχι ? 
> δεξτροζη εχει μεσα


ειναι οκ να φαμε στερεο φαγητο μετα την γυμναστικη???? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mitsen

> ειναι οκ να φαμε στερεο φαγητο μετα την γυμναστικη????


Εννοείς αν δεν μεσολαβεί way? Γιατί όχι? Αβγά με ριζάκi τι έχουν? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Zylo

> Εννοείς αν δεν μεσολαβεί way? Γιατί όχι? Αβγά με ριζάκi τι έχουν?


ειχα διαβασει καπου στο φορουμ οτι δεν ειναι και οτι καλιτερο το στερεο γευμα......(δεν εννοω τα αυγα η την whey)

----------


## Mitsen

> ειχα διαβασει καπου στο φορουμ οτι δεν ειναι και οτι καλιτερο το στερεο γευμα......(δεν εννοω τα αυγα η την whey)


E και πως θα την βγάλουμε ρε Zylo? με φιδέ? :01. Razz: 
Ας μας πει και κάποιος ποιο έμπειρος

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Την ώρα αμέσως μετά τη προπόνηση θέλουμε πρωτείνη και απλό υδατάνθρακα. Όσο πιο εύπεπτα τόσο το καλύτερο, γι' αυτό προτιμάμε whey και δεξτρόζη. 
Τώρα, εάν για κάποιο λόγο δε χρησιμοποιούμε συμπληρώματα, μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε το μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα με γεύμα. Προσωπικά, τον τελευταίο μήνα αμέσως μετά τη προπόνηση τρώω μια ομελέτα με 8-10 ασπράδια και 1-2κ.γ μέλι.

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο αλλά σε μέτριο ή χαμηλό επίπεδο αυτά είναι λεπτομέρειες και ψιλά γράμματα.

Εννοείται πως το επόμενο γεύμα μας δεν είναι 1 ώρα μετά όμως με το ρόφημα αλλά 2-3 ώρες αργότερα

----------


## Devil

σε περιπτοση που δεν εχεις η' δεν θες να χρησιμοποιησεις πρωτεινες και υδατανθρακες ενα απλο και καλο γευμα ειναι κοτοπουλο και λευκο ρυζι

γενικα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις σαν postwo οτι φαγητο θες φτανει να 
μην εχει πολλα λιπαρα και φυτικες ινες γιατι καθηστερουν τη χωνεψη

----------


## Devil

> kaloytsike  επλιζω τα αυγα να μην τα ηπιες ωμα.
> γενικα το τελειο μεταπροπονητικο ειναι isolate με waxy maize, η αμινοξεα με whey consentrate και waxy.
> απο στερεο κοτα με ρυζι η ακομα καλυτερα 12 ασπραδια,100 γραμ βρωμη και 40-50 γραμ μελι.εγω προσωπικα αυτο ετρωγα πριν αρχισω τα συμπληρωματα και δεν υστερουσα καθολου σε αναπατυξη.βεβαια δεν ξερω τα κιλα σου.οι ποσοτητες που λεω ισως ειναι λιγακι πολλες για σενα..


savage οι isolates καθηστερουν την αποροφηση του wms
καλητερα πρωτα wms + aminos(bcaa/eaa) και μετα απο κανα 20 λεπτο isolates :01. Wink:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> kaloytsike  επλιζω τα αυγα να μην τα ηπιες ωμα.


Ωμα ήταν τα αυγά, δεν κάνει να τα πήνουμε ωμα?

Μετα απο κανένα 20 λεπτο το πολύ που τελιώνω την προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο μπορω να τρώω αυγά βραστα στις 20:30, (ποιο γρήγορα δεν μπορώ γιατι το σπιτι μου απο το γυμναστηριο ειναι λιγο μακρυά) και μετά κατα τις 22:00 τρώω σήγουρα φιλέτο κότα, αλλά επειδή δεν πολυ θέλω να μαγειρέβω και υδατάνθρακα (extra κατσαρόλες στην κουζίνα) σκεφτηκα μήπως μπορω να τρώω λίγο καλαμπόκι. Τι λέτε??

----------


## Zylo

> Ωμα ήταν τα αυγά, δεν κάνει να τα πήνουμε ωμα?
> 
> Μετα απο κανένα 20 λεπτο το πολύ που τελιώνω την προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριο μπορω να τρώω αυγά βραστα στις 20:30, (ποιο γρήγορα δεν μπορώ γιατι το σπιτι μου απο το γυμναστηριο ειναι λιγο μακρυά) και μετά κατα τις 22:00 τρώω σήγουρα φιλέτο κότα, αλλά επειδή δεν πολυ θέλω να μαγειρέβω και υδατάνθρακα (extra κατσαρόλες στην κουζίνα) σκεφτηκα μήπως μπορω να τρώω λίγο καλαμπόκι. Τι λέτε??


οχι ωμα γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος σαλμονελας....

----------


## Mitsen

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο... Όταν κάνω ψαροντούφεκο κάθομαι μέσα στο νερό 4-5 ώρες, σκεφτείτε ότι πριν έχουν περάσει και 3 ώρες άρα μιλάμε για 7-8 ώρες νηστικός! :02. Shock: 

Μερικές φορες Πάω το πρωί κατά τις 7 χωρίς να φάω τίποτα εννοείτε. Ο οργανισμός πέφτει σε καταβολισμό τι γίνεται σε αυτή τι περίπτωση?? άμεσος μετά το ψαροντούφεκο θα παίρνω WAY αλλα πριν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι? :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## dionisos

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο... Όταν κάνω ψαροντούφεκο κάθομαι μέσα στο νερό 4-5 ώρες, σκεφτείτε ότι πριν έχουν περάσει και 3 ώρες άρα μιλάμε για 7-8 ώρες νηστικός!
> 
> Μερικές φορες Πάω το πρωί κατά τις 7 χωρίς να φάω τίποτα εννοείτε. Ο οργανισμός πέφτει σε καταβολισμό τι γίνεται σε αυτή τι περίπτωση?? άμεσος μετά το ψαροντούφεκο θα παίρνω WAY αλλα πριν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?


Συν το ότι έχεις κοιμηθεί και κανένα 8ωρο το βράδυ οπότε σύνολο 15-16 ώρες νηστικός!!!

----------


## Littlejohn

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο... Όταν κάνω ψαροντούφεκο κάθομαι μέσα στο νερό 4-5 ώρες, σκεφτείτε ότι πριν έχουν περάσει και 3 ώρες άρα μιλάμε για 7-8 ώρες νηστικός!
> 
> Μερικές φορες Πάω το πρωί κατά τις 7 χωρίς να φάω τίποτα εννοείτε. Ο οργανισμός πέφτει σε καταβολισμό τι γίνεται σε αυτή τι περίπτωση?? άμεσος μετά το ψαροντούφεκο θα παίρνω WAY αλλα πριν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?


Μιάμιση ώρα πριν το ψάρεμα να τρως κανονικά το πρωινό σου..

Και μετά, μέλι αραιωμένο σε νερό, σε ένα μπουκαλάκι στην σημαδούρα και κάθε 1 ώρα πίνεις μια τζούρα...Και μην ανυσηχείς δεν προλαβαίνεις να καταβολιστείς...

Εγώ αν δεν έχουμε βγεί με το σκάφος, αυτό κάνω. Αλλιώς παίρνω τάπερ κανονικά και κάθε 2.5 ώρες τρώω και συνεχίζω το ψάρεμα...  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Μιάμιση ώρα πριν το ψάρεμα να τρως κανονικά το πρωινό σου..
> 
> Και μετά, μέλι αραιωμένο σε νερό, σε ένα μπουκαλάκι στην σημαδούρα και κάθε 1 ώρα πίνεις μια τζούρα...Και μην ανυσηχείς δεν προλαβαίνεις να καταβολιστείς...
> 
> Εγώ αν δεν έχουμε βγεί με το σκάφος, αυτό κάνω. Αλλιώς παίρνω τάπερ κανονικά και κάθε 2.5 ώρες τρώω και συνεχίζω το ψάρεμα...


Αν κάνεις αυτό με το μπουκαλάκι, βάλε και whey μέσα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

> Μιάμιση ώρα πριν το ψάρεμα να τρως κανονικά το πρωινό σου..
> 
> Και μετά, μέλι αραιωμένο σε νερό, σε ένα μπουκαλάκι στην σημαδούρα και κάθε 1 ώρα πίνεις μια τζούρα...Και μην ανυσηχείς δεν προλαβαίνεις να καταβολιστείς...
> 
> Εγώ αν δεν έχουμε βγεί με το σκάφος, αυτό κάνω. Αλλιώς παίρνω τάπερ κανονικά και κάθε 2.5 ώρες τρώω και συνεχίζω το ψάρεμα...





> Αν κάνεις αυτό με το μπουκαλάκι, βάλε και whey μέσα


Έχω νερό πάντα στη σημαδούρα μου αλλα όχι με μέλι..
Πόση ποσότητα μέλι να βάλω μέσα σε 1 λίτρο νερό?  :01. Unsure: 
Πως θα διαλυθεί δεν θα πάει στον Πάτο? :01. Unsure: 

Καλή η ιδέα σου Στελάκο να βάλω whey μέσα! αλλα δεν ξέρω άμα κάνει με τις βουτιές.. μην μου έρθει και ξεράσω δηλαδή! :01. Unsure:  ψαροντούφεκο κάνουμε με άδειο στομάχι!


Y.Γ. Καλά μόλοι βγω Littlejohn εννοείτε θα έχω ταπεράκια με αβγό και ριζάκi. Τόσα χρονια σαν μακακας πήγαινα σπίτι και έτρωγα μακαρονάδα!

----------


## Mitsen

> Μιάμιση ώρα πριν το ψάρεμα να τρως κανονικά το πρωινό σου..
> 
> Και μετά, μέλι αραιωμένο σε νερό, σε ένα μπουκαλάκι στην σημαδούρα και κάθε 1 ώρα πίνεις μια τζούρα...Και μην ανυσηχείς δεν προλαβαίνεις να καταβολιστείς...
> 
> Εγώ αν δεν έχουμε βγεί με το σκάφος, αυτό κάνω. Αλλιώς παίρνω τάπερ κανονικά και κάθε 2.5 ώρες τρώω και συνεχίζω το ψάρεμα...


κανεις ψαροντούφεκο με γεμάτο στομάχι?? :02. Shock:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Καλή η ιδέα σου Στελάκο να βάλω whey μέσα! αλλα δεν ξέρω άμα κάνει με τις βουτιές.. μην μου έρθει και ξεράσω δηλαδή! ψαροντούφεκο κάνουμε με άδειο στομάχι!


Γουλιά-γουλιά, κάθε τόσο. Όχι όλο με τη μία. Νομίζω πως δε θα 'χεις πρόβλημα. Ίσα για να μη ξεμένεις από αμινοξέα.

----------


## Mitsen

> Γουλιά-γουλιά, κάθε τόσο. Όχι όλο με τη μία. Νομίζω πως δε θα 'χεις πρόβλημα. Ίσα για να μη ξεμένεις από αμινοξέα.


Να ρίξω και δεξτρόζη μέσα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Πέδες βοηθήστε το φτωχο (χαχα).
Το βραδυ μαζι με το φιλέτο λέει να τρωω λιγο καλαμποκι για υδατάνθρακα?
20.30 θα τρώω 5 ασπράδια και κατα τις 22.00 μετα θα τρωω αυτο. Τι λέτε???

----------


## killer85

Πιες 100γρ καζείνη και μετά από μια ώρα πήγαινε και βούτα, αυτό θα σε κρατήσει για 3 με 4 ώρες... Γενικά αν είναι σε υγρή μορφή δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα, αλλίως μια γουλία γουλία με whey αραιωμένη σε αρκετό νερό, μην το κάνεις παχύρευστο...

Α και ρώτα και κανάν επαγγελματία έχουν βρει κάτι πατέντες θα τρελαθείς...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Πιες 100γρ καζείνη και μετά από μια ώρα πήγαινε και βούτα, αυτό θα σε κρατήσει για 3 με 4 ώρες... Γενικά αν είναι σε υγρή μορφή δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα, αλλίως μια γουλία γουλία με whey αραιωμένη σε αρκετό νερό, μην το κάνεις παχύρευστο...
> 
> Α και ρώτα και κανάν επαγγελματία έχουν βρει κάτι πατέντες θα τρελαθείς...


Η καζείνη τι ακριβώς κάνει και πόσο κάνει ενα τέτοιο συμπλήρωμα?

----------


## killer85

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BD%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Littlejohn

> κανεις ψαροντούφεκο με γεμάτο στομάχι??


Ναι ψαρεύω ``φαγωμένος``. Αλλά μη φανταστείς οτι τρώω ότι να`ναι και σε ποσότητες... Λίγη πρωτείνη (ασπράδια, κοτόπουλο, τόνο) και λίγο υδατάνθρακα (ρύζι ή πατάτα, κανένα φρούτο), πάνω κάτω 300θερμίδες σύνολο, ίσα ίσα να καλύπτω τις διατροφικές μου ανάγκες...

Δεν επηρεάζεται η απόδοση μου και δεν νιώθω καθόλου άσχημα, ακόμα και σε βαθύ ψάρεμα. Να μη σου πω ότι αποδίδω και καλύτερα μετά...  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Το μόνο πράγμα που με πείραξε μια φορά (για να πω καλύτερα, με θέρισε) και τάισα ( :02. Puke:  :02. Puke:   :01. Mr. Green: ) ένα διπλανό κοπάδι με μελανούρια, ήταν ένα ισοτονικό που ήπια στην διάρκεια του ψαρέματος. 

----------------------

Όσο για το μέλι και τι ποσότητα να χρησιμοποιείς. Θα υπολογίζεις περίπου 25γρ. υδατ. ανα ώρα. Αν δλδ ψαρέψεις κανένα 4ώρο θα βάζεις τόσο μέλι που να σου δίνει 100γρ. συνολικά υδατάνθρακα (περίπου 120γρ. μέλι δλδ)...

Για να το αραιώσεις στο νερό και να μη κατακάθεται το μέλι, θα βράσεις το νερό πρώτα και μετά θα αραιώσεις το μέλι μέσα. Μετά κάνει πολύυυ ώρα μέχρι να κατακαθήσει...

----------


## killer85

Δεν ξέρω αν σε ενοχλεί η όχι αλλά είναι αρκετά επικύνδυνο... μάλλον το γνωρίζεις, πέρα ότι επιβαρύνει σημαντικά την καρδία διότι με τις καταδύσεις δουλευείς στα όρια σου, αφετέρου υπάρχει κίνδυνος αναρώφησης...

Επίσης, αν θες να νιώσεις ενέργεια πιες κανά διπλό εσπεσσο πριν, και να έχεις φάει αρκετούς υδατάνθρακες την προηγούμενη μέρα. ¨οσους υδατάνθρακες και να φας πριν παραπάνω γλυκογόνο δεν θα έχεις. Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι να αποφύγεις τον καταβολισμό που μπορεί να γίνει με λίγο μέλι σε νερό...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Πιες 100γρ καζείνη και μετά από μια ώρα πήγαινε και βούτα, αυτό θα σε κρατήσει για 3 με 4 ώρες... Γενικά αν είναι σε υγρή μορφή δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα, αλλίως μια γουλία γουλία με whey αραιωμένη σε αρκετό νερό, μην το κάνεις παχύρευστο...
> 
> Α και ρώτα και κανάν επαγγελματία έχουν βρει κάτι πατέντες θα τρελαθείς...


Θέλω για λίγο καιρό να σταματήσω τα συμπληρώματα. Oπότε το γέυμα που εγραψα ποιο πάνω πως το βλέπετε? Ειναι μ.....κια ο συνδιασμος κοτα με καλαμπόκι για υδατάνθρακεσ το βράδυ? Η μονο κότα με ρύζι η πατάτα βραστή είναι το σωστο.

----------


## noz1989

το κακο με το καλαμποκι σε κονσερβα ειναι η πολυ ζαχαρη!

Αν παιρνεις ωμο και το βραζεις, τοτε μια χαρα!!! Αν και νομιζω ανηκει στους ινωδεις υδατ. οχι στους αμυλωδεις!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> το κακο με το καλαμποκι σε κονσερβα ειναι η πολυ ζαχαρη!
> 
> Αν παιρνεις ωμο και το βραζεις, τοτε μια χαρα!!! Αν και νομιζω ανηκει στους ινωδεις υδατ. οχι στους αμυλωδεις!


Αμυλώδης υδατάνθρακας είναι. Κακό για βράδυ. Και υψηλός γλυκαιμικός δείκτης, ακόμη και χωρίς επιπρόσθετη ζάχαρη.
Γενικά δεν κάνει για δίαιτα. Σε περίοδο όγκου κάτι γίνεται αλλά και πάλι με μέτρο.

----------


## Littlejohn

> Δεν ξέρω αν σε ενοχλεί η όχι αλλά είναι αρκετά επικύνδυνο... μάλλον το γνωρίζεις, πέρα ότι επιβαρύνει σημαντικά την καρδία διότι με τις καταδύσεις δουλευείς στα όρια σου, αφετέρου υπάρχει κίνδυνος αναρώφησης...


Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω. Από πλευράς φυσιολογίας δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα όταν καταδύεσαι με λίγη τροφή στο στομάχι (τονίζω το λίγη) 
και είσαι σε κατάσταση ελαφριάς πέψης.

Το μόνο που μπορεί να συμβεί, είναι να αυξηθούν λίγο οι χρόνοι επαναφοράς-χαλάρωσης μετά από βουτιά. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το κυκλοφορικό στέλνει περισσότερο αίμα πρός το πεπτικό σύστημα (λόγω πέψης) και μειώνει την παροχή του προς άλλα όργανα (πχ. μύες, πνεύμονες), οπότε και μειώνεται η ικανότητα οξυγόνωσης και αποβολής co2 σαν σύνολο από τον οργανισμό...

Κίνδυνος αναρρόφησης δεν υπάρχει, γιατί η αναρρόφηση φυσιολογικά δεν μπορεί να συμβεί εκούσια σε συνειδητή κατάσταση. Είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο το αναπνευστικό μας σύστημα και έχει τέτοιες δικλίδες ασφαλείας, που είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει παλινδρόμηση υλικού (περιεχόμενο στομάχου) από τον λάρυγγα στους βρόγχους, όταν βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση συνείδησης (κοινώς είμαστε ξύπνιοι)...

Το πολύ πολύ αν έφαγες πολύ,  τα ανεβασμένα υγρά του στομάχου σε συνδυασμό με την πίεση σε μια βουτιά, να σου ανεβάσουν το φαί στο στόμα (κοινώς ταίζεις τα μελανούρια μετά  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )...

Όσο για την καρδιά. Η φάση κατάδυσης ΔΕΝ στρεσάρει καθόλου την καρδιά. ``Πρόσεξε`` μιλάμε για υπερβαρικό περιβάλλον. Κινούμαστε με μεγαλύτερη ευκολία (μικρότερες αντιστάσεις) οπότε η καρδιά δουλεύει σε πιο χαλαρούς ρυθμούς. Όταν γυμναζόμαστε στο γυμναστήριο η καρδιά στρεσάρεται πολύ περισσότερο.

 Αλλά γενικά συμβαίνουν και άλλα πολλά πράγματα στο κυκλοφορικό στην φάση κατάδυσης, αλλά ας μην μπούμε σε πολλές λεπτομέρειες τώρα.

----------------------------------------------------

Πρέπει να τονίσω ότι ότι λέω και γράφω το κάνω εμπεριστατωμένα. Δεν θα πρότεινα ποτέ σε άλλους να δοκιμάσουν κάτι ανάρμοστο και εντέλει επικίνδυνο, το οποίο θα ήταν απόρροια, δικής μου ημιμάθειας και αμπελοφιλοσοφίας. Ιδίως σε θέματα καταδυτικής.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

Κατάλαβα! Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη βοήθεια!!

----------


## killer85

> Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω. Από πλευράς φυσιολογίας δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα όταν καταδύεσαι με λίγη τροφή στο στομάχι (τονίζω το λίγη) 
> και είσαι σε κατάσταση ελαφριάς πέψης.
> 
> Το μόνο που μπορεί να συμβεί, είναι να αυξηθούν λίγο οι χρόνοι επαναφοράς-χαλάρωσης μετά από βουτιά. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί το κυκλοφορικό στέλνει περισσότερο αίμα πρός το πεπτικό σύστημα (λόγω πέψης) και μειώνει την παροχή του προς άλλα όργανα (πχ. μύες, πνεύμονες), οπότε και μειώνεται η ικανότητα οξυγόνωσης και αποβολής co2 σαν σύνολο από τον οργανισμό...
> 
> Κίνδυνος αναρρόφησης δεν υπάρχει, γιατί η αναρρόφηση φυσιολογικά δεν μπορεί να συμβεί εκούσια σε συνειδητή κατάσταση. Είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο το αναπνευστικό μας σύστημα και έχει τέτοιες δικλίδες ασφαλείας, που είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει παλινδρόμηση υλικού (περιεχόμενο στομάχου) από τον λάρυγγα στους βρόγχους, όταν βρισκόμαστε σε κατάσταση συνείδησης (κοινώς είμαστε ξύπνιοι)...
> 
> Το πολύ πολύ αν έφαγες πολύ,  τα ανεβασμένα υγρά του στομάχου σε συνδυασμό με την πίεση σε μια βουτιά, να σου ανεβάσουν το φαί στο στόμα (κοινώς ταίζεις τα μελανούρια μετά )...
> 
> ...


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ τα στομαχικά υγρά όταν αναίβουν δημιουργούν κίνδυνο αναρόφησης, δεν κάνεις πάντα εμετό, σοβαρά πάντως αν σου ανεβαίνουν κόψε τελείως ακόμα και το ελάχιστο φαγητό που τρως. Τεσπά είμαστε off topic και χαλάμε και το topic...

----------


## Plus

Μια συνηθισμενη μερα σε πολλους απο εμας περιεχει 5-6 γευματα καθημερινα. Στην δικια μου (για τιν μερα γραμμωση) περιεχει 6. 

Οι ωρες ειναι

8.00  11.30  15.00  γυμναστικη  19.00 22.00  1.00


Η ερωτηση μου ειναι,επειδη εχουμε μια ταδε οικονομικη κατασταση ο καθενας,για να μην αγοραζουμε προτεινη σε σκονη κτλ (και να την αντικαθιστουμε με αγνες προτεινουχες τροφες),εαν καποιος φαει τονο σε νερο+1 μπανανα μετα την γυμναστικη (περιπου 45 γρ προτεινη + λιγοσ υδατανθρακας) ειμαστε καλυμενοι για μεταπροπονητικη διατροφη?

----------


## Zylo

> Μια συνηθισμενη μερα σε πολλους απο εμας περιεχει 5-6 γευματα καθημερινα. Στην δικια μου (για τιν μερα γραμμωση) περιεχει 6. 
> 
> Οι ωρες ειναι
> 
> 8.00  11.30  15.00  γυμναστικη  19.00 22.00  1.00
> 
> 
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι,επειδη εχουμε μια ταδε οικονομικη κατασταση ο καθενας,για να μην αγοραζουμε προτεινη σε σκονη κτλ (και να την αντικαθιστουμε με αγνες προτεινουχες τροφες),εαν καποιος φαει τονο σε νερο+1 μπανανα μετα την γυμναστικη (περιπου 45 γρ προτεινη + λιγοσ υδατανθρακας) ειμαστε καλυμενοι για μεταπροπονητικη διατροφη?


εισαι σχετικα καλυμενος....δε ξερω κατα ποσο γρηγορα αποροφαται η πρωτεινη στον οργανισμο με τον τονο.....γιαυτο προτιμαμε πιο πολυ την γουευ....ομως και επειδη ο τονος ειναι κονσερβα μην τον τρως συχνα...

----------


## thanosman

ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να δω απαντησεις σε αυην την ερωτηση αλλα οφειλω να πω οτι σκεφρομαι με 5 προπονησεις την εβδομαδα.. και με τον τονο ~2 ευρω ανα κονσερβα παει τον μηνα περιπου 80 ευρω μονο οι τονοι που θα χρειαστεις...

επισης αοπ οτι εχω καταλαβει μεχρι τωρα θα ηταν καλο να βαλεις και λιγο υδατανθρακες μετα...( οντως λιγους ομως, πχ ελαχιστο ρυζακι) και οχι μπανανα. Η μπανανα ισως να ειναι πιο καλη για πριν την προπονηση...

περιμενω και εγω τις απαντησεις των παιδιων που ξερουν πιο πολλα...

----------


## beefmeup

"Μεταπροπονητικη προπονηση" :02. Nana na nana:  :02. Nana na nana:  :02. Nana na nana: 

μαλλον διατροφη εννοεις η κατι τετοιο ε??

καλα ειναι,αλλα προσπαθησε να τρως ασπραδια,σε εκεινη την φαση,γιατι ειναι οτι πιο γρηγορα αφομιωσιμο απο πηγες προτεινης..οποτε μεταπροπο,ειναι σουπερ,με την μπανανα.(αν κανεις γραμμωση,εδω ψιλοδιαφωνω,αλλα αστο για αλλου καλυτερα :01. Smile: )

----------


## thegravijia

> Μια συνηθισμενη μερα σε πολλους απο εμας περιεχει 5-6 γευματα καθημερινα. Στην δικια μου (για τιν μερα γραμμωση) περιεχει 6. 
> 
> Οι ωρες ειναι
> 
> 8.00  11.30  15.00  γυμναστικη  19.00 22.00  1.00
> 
> 
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι,επειδη εχουμε μια ταδε οικονομικη κατασταση ο καθενας,για να μην αγοραζουμε προτεινη σε σκονη κτλ (και να την αντικαθιστουμε με αγνες προτεινουχες τροφες),εαν καποιος φαει τονο σε νερο+1 μπανανα μετα την γυμναστικη (περιπου 45 γρ προτεινη + λιγοσ υδατανθρακας) ειμαστε καλυμενοι για μεταπροπονητικη διατροφη?


δε εισαι καλος στα μαθηματικα μου φενετε... :08. Turtle: 
οι πρωτεινη θα σου βγει πιο φθηνα απο οτιδηποτε...
παρε καποια φθηνη...25το κιλο

----------


## Zylo

> δε εισαι καλος στα μαθηματικα μου φενετε...
> οι πρωτεινη θα σου βγει πιο φθηνα απο οτιδηποτε...
> παρε καποια φθηνη...25το κιλο


warriorlab complete8 whey προτεινω...και απο γευση ειναι καταπληκτικη  και απο διαλυτοτητα και απο αποτελεσματα(τουλαχιστον σε μενα)....26 ευρω το κιλο

edit: εγω την βρισκω στα xtreme stores

----------


## Devil

> Μια συνηθισμενη μερα σε πολλους απο εμας περιεχει 5-6 γευματα καθημερινα. Στην δικια μου (για τιν μερα γραμμωση) περιεχει 6. 
> 
> Οι ωρες ειναι
> 
> 8.00  11.30  15.00  γυμναστικη  19.00 22.00  1.00
> 
> 
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι,επειδη εχουμε μια ταδε οικονομικη κατασταση ο καθενας,για να μην αγοραζουμε προτεινη σε σκονη κτλ (και να την αντικαθιστουμε με αγνες προτεινουχες τροφες),εαν καποιος φαει τονο σε νερο+1 μπανανα μετα την γυμναστικη (περιπου 45 γρ προτεινη + λιγοσ υδατανθρακας) ειμαστε καλυμενοι για μεταπροπονητικη διατροφη?


απο οικονομικη αποψη καλητερα whey, λιγοτερο σου ερχετε!

καλα γιατι ολοι τρωτε μπανανα στο postwo????
εμενα παντος η μπανανα στο postwo δεν μ αρεσει :01. Sad:

----------


## beefmeup

> απο οικονομικη αποψη καλητερα whey, λιγοτερο σου ερχετε!
> 
> καλα γιατι ολοι τρωτε μπανανα στο postwo????
> εμενα παντος η μπανανα στο postwo δεν μ αρεσει


οχι κ ολοι...δεν διαβαζεις καλα τα ποστ μου φενεται :08. Spank:

----------


## Devil

> οχι κ ολοι...δεν διαβαζεις καλα τα ποστ μου φενεται


σορρυ    :01. ROFL: 

απλα σε παραπολλα post βλεπω μπανανα και μελι για postwo

----------


## beefmeup

> σορρυ   
> 
> απλα σε παραπολλα post βλεπω μπανανα και μελι για postwo


ναι το δουλευουν πολυ στο φορουμ αυτο,οποτε "παιζει"κ πολυ σε αποψεις..

αλλα ο καθενας,κανει οτι τον βολευει καλυτερα :08. Toast: 

ειναι θεμα προσεγγισης καθαρα.

----------


## Devil

σιγουρα αλλα ειναι λιγο ρισκο σε bulking να εχεις φρουτοζιο στο postwo

βλεπω καλητερα κανα ρυζι απλο και απο αποψη αποροφησης φευγει αερας.

----------


## Machiavelli

> σιγουρα αλλα ειναι λιγο ρισκο σε bulking να εχεις φρουτοζιο στο postwo
> 
> βλεπω καλητερα κανα ρυζι απλο και απο αποψη αποροφησης φευγει αερας.


Δεν έχει πάνω από 2 βδομάδες που έλεγα ακριβώς το ίδιο (ρύζι καλύτερα από μέλι).

----------


## ThePlanet

> εισαι σχετικα καλυμενος....δε ξερω κατα ποσο γρηγορα αποροφαται η πρωτεινη στον οργανισμο με τον τονο.....γιαυτο προτιμαμε πιο πολυ την γουευ....ομως και επειδη ο τονος ειναι κονσερβα μην τον τρως συχνα...


Πέρα από το ότι είναι κονσέρβα, ο τόννος είναι από τα ψάρια με τη μεγαλύτερη περιεκτικότητα σε άργυρο. Γι'αυτό με μέτρο η κατανάλωση. Αν θυμάμαι καλά στις ΗΠΑ υπάρχει επίσημο όριο στην εβδομαδιαία πρόσληψη σργύρου διαφορετικό για άντρες και γυναίκες (στις γυναίκες μικρότερο). Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο κάποια άλλη στιγμή και θα γράψω αναλυτικότερα.

----------


## Plus

Ναι αλλα εγω εννος κατι αλλο παιδια,δεν καταλαβατε ακριβως τι εννοω,μαλλον δεν το προσδιορισα και εγω καλα.

τα γευματα ειναι 6...μετα το γυμναστηριο τροω το 4ο γευμα μου,που ετσι και αλλιως ειναι τονος σε νερο...και απλα βαζω μια μπανανα για υδατανθρακα.

τι λετε?

(η' να βαζω κατι αλλο αντι για μπανανα?)

----------


## ThePlanet

> Δεν έχει πάνω από 2 βδομάδες που έλεγα ακριβώς το ίδιο (ρύζι καλύτερα από μέλι).


Με ποιο σκεπτικό αυτό; Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να υποστηρίζει ότι μετά από αθλητική δραστηριότητα δεν χρειάζεται ένα ποσό απλών υδατανθράκων.

----------


## noz1989

> Με ποιο σκεπτικό αυτό; Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να υποστηρίζει ότι μετά από αθλητική δραστηριότητα δεν χρειάζεται ένα ποσό απλών υδατανθράκων.


Οχι, αλλα υπαρχουν αυτοι (πχ Alan Aragon) που υποστηριζουν οτι απλα xρειαζεται υδατ μεταπροπονητικα, ειτε ειναι απλος ειτε συνθετος!!! 

Και επισης οι ερευνες που υποστηριζουν την ληψη απλων υδατ εχουν γινει νομιζω σε fasted αθλητες οχι BBers αλλα των endurance sports.

Τελος η αναπληρωση γλυκογονου ειναι μια διαδικασια που δεν γινεται-ολοκληρωνεται στο 1ο postwo αλλα παιρνει ωρες μεχρι και μερες!

----------


## Machiavelli

> Με ποιο σκεπτικό αυτό; Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να υποστηρίζει ότι μετά από αθλητική δραστηριότητα δεν χρειάζεται ένα ποσό απλών υδατανθράκων.


Αναφέρομαι στο μέλι ή στη μπανάνα και όχι γενικά στους απλούς υδατάνθρακες (το πρόβλημα μου βασικά είναι η φρουκτόζη). Το είχαμε συζητήσει με τον stamthedrum στις γενικές ερωτήσεις για διατροφή, όχι ότι είπαμε τίποτα το σπουδαίο αλλά αν θες κάνε έναν κόπο και ψαξ' το (στις τελευταίες 5-6 θα είναι φαντάζομαι).

----------


## Mitsen

Νομίζω θα κάνω ένα νέο post για το ζήτημα ψαροντούφεκο λίγο πριν πάω για εξόρμηση! :01. Unsure:  :08. Toast:

----------


## ThePlanet

> Τελος η αναπληρωση γλυκογονου ειναι μια διαδικασια που δεν γινεται-ολοκληρωνεται στο 1ο postwo αλλα παιρνει ωρες μεχρι και μερες!


Τώρα μου λες κάτι που έχω γράψει και ο ίδιος σε παλιότερα ποστς. Δεν διαφωνώ με τα παραπάνω. Αλλά δεν είναι η αναπλήρωση του γλυκογόνου ο κύριος λόγος που λαμβάνει κανείς απλούς υδατάνθρακες και whey μεταπροπονητικά στο ΒΒ.

Το όλο σκεπτικό συνοψίζεται στα παρακάτω:

Whey: εύπεπτη πρωτεΐνη. Παρακάμπτει διάφορες διαδικασίες της πέψης (σε σχέση με ότι θα συνέβαινε αν καταλώναμε κρέας) με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται γρήγορα διαθέσιμα μεγάλα ποσά αμινοξέων σε (πιθανότατα) ιδανικές αναλογίες στο λεπτό έντερο, από όπου απορροφούνται στο αίμα.

Απλοί υδατάνθρακες: ισχύουν τα ίδια, με τη διαφορά ότι δεν παρακάμπτεται καμία διαδικασία της πέψης, αλλά λόγω του ότι οι υδατάνθρακες είναι απλοί, διασπώνται γρήγορα σε γλυκόζη, η οποία εισέρχεται επίσης στο αίμα.

Αύξηση αμινοξέων πλάσματος + αύξηση γλυκόζης πλάσματος => αυξημένη έκκριση ινσουλίνης -- μεγαλύτερη από την αύξηση που θα προκαλούσε ο κάθε παράγοντας (αμινοξέα ή γλυκόζη) ξεχωριστά.

αύξηση ινσουλίνης πλάσματος => 1. μείωση κορτιζόλης   2. i) αυξημένη πρόσληψη γλυκόζης από όλα τα κύτταρα  ii) έναρξη πρωτεινοσύνθεσης

Επιπλέον:

αύξηση ινσουλίνης πλάσματος + αύξημένη αυξητική (ενδογενής) που παρατηρείται μετά τη γυμναστική => ακόμη μεγαλύτερη προαγωγή της προτεϊνοσύνθεσης

Όλα τα παραπάνω θα γίνουν είτε φάμε τόνο με ρύζι είτε whey με μπανανα είτε whey με dextrose και μαλτο είτε μια μπριζόλα βουτηγμένη στο μέλι. Αυτό που διαφέρει είναι ο βαθμός στον οποίο θα συμβούν όλα τα παραπάνω φαινόμενα. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση της μπριζόλας με το μέλι, οι χρόνοι στους οποίους θα γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα αμινοξέα και η γλυκόζη στο αίμα έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά και επομένως είναι πολύ πιθανό να κάνουμε μια τρύπα στο νερό.

Αν θέλεις την προσωπική μου άποψη, καλό είναι να παραμένει κανείς σε δοκιμασμένες λύσεις μέχρι αποδεδειγμένα να υπάρξει κάτι καλύτερο. Επίσης δεν θεωρώ ότι χρειάζεται καμία έρευνα για να μας πει αν χρειάζονται απλοί υδατάνθρακες μετά τη γυμναστική. Γιατί η λογική λέει ότι αν δεν τους χρειαζόμαστε ούτε τότε, τότε δεν τους χρειαζόμαστε ποτέ.

Να επαναλάβω ότι δεν θέλω να επηρεάσω κανέναν. Απλά γράφω κάποιες πληροφορίες που θεωρώ χρήσιμες.

----------


## stamos007

παιδια τωρα που λεμε για τα συμπληρωματα οι μπαρες πρωτεινης ειναι καλες η βλαπτουν στην υγεια ειμαι και 16 χρονων για αυτο ρωταω

----------


## ThePlanet

> Αναφέρομαι στο μέλι ή στη μπανάνα και όχι γενικά στους απλούς υδατάνθρακες (το πρόβλημα μου βασικά είναι η φρουκτόζη). Το είχαμε συζητήσει με τον stamthedrum στις γενικές ερωτήσεις για διατροφή, όχι ότι είπαμε τίποτα το σπουδαίο αλλά αν θες κάνε έναν κόπο και ψαξ' το (στις τελευταίες 5-6 θα είναι φαντάζομαι).


Για τη φρουκτόζη έχεις δίκιο. Υπάρχει και στο μέλι και στη μπανάνα. Από την άλλη, εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι η φρουκτόζη των φρούτων (ή για να μιλήσω γενικότερα) το μίγμα σκχάρων που περιέχουν τα φρούτα, όταν λαμβάνονται σε λογικές ποσότητες,  έχει περισσότερα μειονεκτήματα από ότι πλεονεκτήματα.

Δεν έχω ψάξει κάτι παραπάνω από όσα είχα γράψει σε παλιότερα ποστς, οποτε σε αυτό δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι.

----------


## Mitsen

> παιδια τωρα που λεμε για τα συμπληρωματα οι μπαρες πρωτεινης ειναι καλες η βλαπτουν στην υγεια ειμαι και 16 χρονων για αυτο ρωταω


Όχι δεν βλάπτουν. Η χειρότερη περίπτωση είναι να λιπωσεις άμα καταναλώνεις περισσότερες από ότι χρειάζεσαι. 
Αλλα για εμενα δεν αξίζουν μια! Είναι πανάκριβες και δεν κάνουν για μεταπρονιτικο γεύμα. Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις ένα γεύμα μέσα στη μέρα αν δεν έχεις χρόνο. 

Είσαι σε πολύ καλή ηλικία που άμα αρχίσεις μια σωστή διατροφή σε συνδυασμό με σοβαρή γυμναστική θα έχεις σημαντικές αλλαγές στο σώμα σου. Τις μπάρες τι να τις κανεις? Αν παρολαυτά θες τόσο πολύ μπορείς να φτιάξεις και εσύ  :01. Wink: (δεs συνταγές)

----------


## stamos007

1)φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχολεισαι και μου δινεις συμβουλες 2)θελω να κανω ενα καλο στεγνωμα τωρα και απο οκτομβρη μπενο ογκο 3)πωσ φτιαχνεις μπαρες πρωτεινης?

----------


## Mitsen

> 1)φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχολεισαι και μου δινεις συμβουλες 2)θελω να κανω ενα καλο στεγνωμα τωρα και απο οκτομβρη μπενο ογκο 3)πωσ φτιαχνεις μπαρες πρωτεινης?


Υπάρχουν συνταγές μέσα στο forum. http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/forumdisplay.php?f=32
Τι ύψος έχεις και τι κιλά? Επίσης γνωρίζεις το ποσοστό λίπους σου? 
Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν θα έχεις και πολλά να γραμμώσεις...

----------


## thegravijia

> Ναι αλλα εγω εννος κατι αλλο παιδια,δεν καταλαβατε ακριβως τι εννοω,μαλλον δεν το προσδιορισα και εγω καλα.
> 
> τα γευματα ειναι 6...μετα το γυμναστηριο τροω το 4ο γευμα μου,που ετσι και αλλιως ειναι τονος σε νερο...και απλα βαζω μια μπανανα για υδατανθρακα.
> 
> τι λετε?
> 
> (η' να βαζω κατι αλλο αντι για μπανανα?)


lol

----------


## giannis64

στο θεμα μεταπροπονητικο γευμα ειμαστε????? :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Mitsen

> στο θεμα μεταπροπονητικο γευμα ειμαστε?????


Αν διαβάζω σωστά... ναι

----------


## beefmeup

> σιγουρα αλλα ειναι λιγο ρισκο σε bulking να εχεις φρουτοζιο στο postwo
> 
> βλεπω καλητερα κανα ρυζι απλο και απο αποψη αποροφησης φευγει αερας.





> Δεν έχει πάνω από 2 βδομάδες που έλεγα ακριβώς το ίδιο (ρύζι καλύτερα από μέλι).


απατεωνες κ οι δυο,να μου κλεψετε την δοξα θελετε..

----------


## stamos007

ειμαι 16 χρονων υψος 1.73 κιλα 67 εχω κατι να γραμμωσω γιατι εκανα 8 χρονια κολυμβηση και εχω και πλατες

----------


## stamos007

εννοω πως εκανα γυμναστικη απο μικρος και εχω δημιουργησει καποιουσ μυσ απλωσ εχω και λιπος γτ δεν προσεχα ποτε τν διατροφη μου

----------


## Zylo

η γνωμη μου ειναι να κανεις μια καλη διατροφη τωρα να μπεισ ογκο και με την λιγη αεροβια που θα κανεις θα εισαι μια χαρα!!

----------


## stamos007

ευχαριστω φιλε να σου πω το ειπα και παραπανω αλλα επειδη δεν ειμαι μαγειρασ :01. Razz:  προτιμω τα ετοιμα να παρω καμια μπαρα πρωτεινης ειναι καλη και ωφελιμη ι μπαααααααα???

----------


## Zylo

> ευχαριστω φιλε να σου πω το ειπα και παραπανω αλλα επειδη δεν ειμαι μαγειρασ προτιμω τα ετοιμα να παρω καμια μπαρα πρωτεινης ειναι καλη και ωφελιμη ι μπαααααααα???


εγω αυτες ουτε που τις αγκιζω γιατι ποναει η τσεπη μου.....πειραματισου στο σπιτι σου σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες με την συνταγη του φορουμ...ουτε εγω ειμαι μαγειρας...ειμαι 18 χρονων ανθρωπος...τωρα τελειωνω λυκειο και μαγειρευω μονος μου σπιτι για μενα για την διατροφη μου.....αφου εχεις την συνταγη παλεψετο λιγακι....

----------


## stamos007

θελει whey και λεω να μην παρω δεν θελω κιολας για αυτο σου λεω

----------


## Zylo

> θελει whey και λεω να μην παρω δεν θελω κιολας για αυτο σου λεω


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: προτιμας να παρεις μπαρες πρωτεινης και οχι whey?????για ποιο λογο??

----------


## stamos007

πιο ειναι χειροτερο δεν τα ξερω σορυ αν ειπα βλακεια :01. Razz:

----------


## stamos007

ειδα κατι σοκολατενιες λιγο ακριβες αλλα για μια φορα λεω να παρω να δοκιμασω να μου φυγει η καψα και μετα κανονικα

----------


## Zylo

> πιο ειναι χειροτερο δεν τα ξερω σορυ αν ειπα βλακεια


μα ρε φιλε η μπαρα πρωτεινης τι εχει μεσα????πρωτεινη.....γιατι να μην την αγορασεις και να φτιαξεις μονος σου μπαρες απο το να παιρνεις την μια 2-3 ευρω...(τοσο νομιζω ειναι η τιμη)

----------


## stamos007

το ξερω σου λεω ειναι η καψα απλωσ αυτο που θελω να μαθω κανει η θα εχω καμια επιπτωση???

----------


## stamos007

ειναι χρησιμη η τσαμπα θα παρω?

----------


## Zylo

> το ξερω σου λεω ειναι η καψα απλωσ αυτο που θελω να μαθω κανει η θα εχω καμια επιπτωση???


στον οργανισμο σου δε κανει τπτ.....στη τσεπη σου κανε.....ποση πρωτεινη εχει μια μπαρα???αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει 20 γραμμαρια περιπου???αν εχει τοσο και πλιρωνεις για μια μπαρα 2-3 ευρω π εχει 20g γιατι δεν περνεις μια whey που εχει 25 ευρω μια απλη και θα φτιαξεις 30-40 μπαρες με αυτην...παρε για να σου φυγει η καψα αλλα δεν θα δεις και διαφορα....επισης δεν την προτεινω για μεταπροπονητικη!!!

----------


## stamos007

οκ φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ δεν θ παρω τοτε δεν αξιζει

----------


## Zylo

> οκ φιλε ευχαριστω πολυ δεν θ παρω τοτε δεν αξιζει


και πολυ καλα θα κανεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

> εγω αυτες ουτε που τις αγκιζω γιατι ποναει η τσεπη μου.....πειραματισου στο σπιτι σου σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες με την συνταγη του φορουμ...ουτε εγω ειμαι μαγειρας...ειμαι 18 χρονων ανθρωπος...τωρα τελειωνω λυκειο και μαγειρευω μονος μου σπιτι για μενα για την διατροφη μου.....αφου εχεις την συνταγη παλεψετο λιγακι....


+10000 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mitsen

Απλά ρε Zylo, τώρα θέλει να πάρει protein bar για την περιέργεια, να του φύγει η k@βλ@.
Πάρε να δοκιμάσεις φίλε δεν παθαίνεις τίποτα απόλυτος! (Εκτος από τη τσέπη σου) 
Οι περισσότερες εταιρίες έχουν 20-22gr προτείνη ανά μπάρα. Πάρε 1-2 να σου φύγει ο καημός βρε αδερφέ! :08. Turtle: 

Η κοκακόλα που πίνεις έχεις αναρωτηθεί ποσο κακό κάνει?? Έτσι μου έρχεται να κάνω ένα topic περί coca colla :01. Razz: 

Y.Γ. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλα εμενα με ζάλισε ο τυπάς που έχω βάλει στην υπογραφή μου. Λέω να τον ξηλώσω!

----------


## Zylo

> Y.Γ. Δεν ξέρω για εσάς αλλα εμενα με ζάλισε ο τυπάς που έχω βάλει στην υπογραφή μου. Λέω να τον ξηλώσω!



κ εγω αυτο θα σ ελεγα.....(δεν ειμαι ρατσιστης :01. Razz: )
οσο για πιο πανω που εβαλες +1000 για ποιο τ εβαλες????για τ μαγειρεμα οι για τις μπαρες??

----------


## Mitsen

> κ εγω αυτο θα σ ελεγα.....(δεν ειμαι ρατσιστης)
> οσο για πιο πανω που εβαλες +1000 για ποιο τ εβαλες????για τ μαγειρεμα οι για τις μπαρες??


Σε όλα συμφωνώ
1. Ότι συμφωνείς στο ότι δεν αξίζουν από οικονομικής πλευράς
2. μαρεσει να προτείνουνε σε νέα μέλη συνταγές, Πάνω απόλα όμως...
3. Ότι είσαι 18 χρονων και μαγειρεύεις μονος σου! Εγώ φέτος άρχισα να μαγειρεύω ακόμη και τώρα το ρύζι το καίω (το ξεχνάω στη κατσαρόλα)

Y.Γ. Έφυγε ο αράπης! Ούτε εγώ είμαι ρατσιστής! Αυτός είναι μαύρος!

----------


## Zylo

> Ούτε εγώ είμαι ρατσιστής! Αυτός είναι μαύρος!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: αυριο φτιαχνω φαγητο για ολη την οικογενεια^^...κοτοπουλο με πατατες στο φουρνο Ο_ο :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## giannis64

καλα ε το ξεφτελισατε το τοπικ!!!

----------


## stamos007

ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα δεν ξερω τι θα κανω αν θα παρω εννοω φιλε τ κοκα κολα την εχω κοψει απο τ χριστουγεννα δεν πινω και εχω κεχασει τη γευση της :01. Razz:

----------


## stamos007

ξεχασει*

----------


## Mitsen

> αυριο φτιαχνω φαγητο για ολη την οικογενεια^^...κοτοπουλο με πατατες στο φουρνο Ο_ο


Μπράβο σου! :03. Clap: 
Αυτά να βλέπουν μερικοί πιτσιρικάδες στην ηλικία σου, που μου είναι αραχτοί με τσιγάρο και φραπέ και τρώνε ότι μαλακια βρούν στην καντίνα του σχολειου

----------


## beefmeup

> καλα ε το ξεφτελισατε το τοπικ!!!


ε ρε δουλεια για τους μοντ..εχει γινει πολεμος σημερα..θα τρεχουν κ δεν θα φτανουν..κατι ηξερε ο νασσερ,ποθ αποχωρησε σημερα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Mitsen

> καλα ε το ξεφτελισατε το τοπικ!!!





> ε ρε δουλεια για τους μοντ..εχει γινει πολεμος σημερα..θα τρεχουν κ δεν θα φτανουν..κατι ηξερε ο νασσερ,ποθ αποχωρησε σημερα


Ελάτε ρε παιδιά νομίζω υπερβάλλετε λίγο! Κουβέντα κάνουμε και πιστεύω είμαστε μέσα στα πλαίσια του topic :08. Toast:

----------


## Manos1989

εδώ spammaroume?
ΗΙ

----------


## stamos007

Μπράβο σου!
Αυτά να βλέπουν μερικοί πιτσιρικάδες στην ηλικία σου, που μου είναι αραχτοί με τσιγάρο και φραπέ και τρώνε ότι μαλακια βρούν στην καντίνα του σχολειου


α ουτε καπνιζω εννοειται μου αρεσει πολυ η γυμναστικη απλως θα ηθελα να μην ειχα το κολολιπος

----------


## Zylo

> Μπράβο σου!
> Αυτά να βλέπουν μερικοί πιτσιρικάδες στην ηλικία σου, που μου είναι αραχτοί με τσιγάρο και φραπέ και τρώνε ότι μαλακια βρούν στην καντίνα του σχολειου
> 
> 
> α ουτε καπνιζω εννοειται μου αρεσει πολυ η γυμναστικη απλως θα ηθελα να μην ειχα το κολολιπος


υπομονη και κυριως πολυ επιμονη!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## stamos007

για αυτο ερχομαι στ δια ταυτα του τοπικ ακολουθω μια καλη διατροφη αλλα δεν εχω σταθερο μεταπροπονετικο γευμα αλλεσ φορεσ θα ειναι 3 ασπραδια αλλες 3 φετες γαλοπουλα με μελι και αμυγδαλα για αυτο ειπα και για τις μπαρες

----------


## stamos007

τι συμβουλευεται να κανω?αλλα τροφιμα που να αποροφουνται ευκολα η πρωτεινη εννοω

----------


## Zylo

> τι συμβουλευεται να κανω?αλλα τροφιμα που να αποροφουνται ευκολα η πρωτεινη εννοω


δεν υπαρχουν κ πολλες  επιλογες....αυγα και whey *σε νερο*

----------


## stamos007

δεν τις γλιτωνω δηλαδη τισ κοτες οκ ευχαριστω ποσα ασπραδια?περιπου?

----------


## Stavros7

6 ασπραδια ειναι μια χαρα και απλο υδατανθρακα..

----------


## stamos007

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Zylo

> 6 ασπραδια ειναι μια χαρα και απλο υδατανθρακα..


μετα την προπονηση χρειαζεσε παραπανω πρωτεινη...οποτε αμα μπορεις φαε κιαλλα!!!χρειαζεσε 0.55 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας....muscleboss....το ειχε κανει και ο sogoku αυτο το σχολιο αλλα δε θυμαμαι σε ποιο thread!!!

----------


## Mitsen

> μετα την προπονηση χρειαζεσε παραπανω πρωτεινη...οποτε αμα μπορεις φαε κιαλλα!!!χρειαζεσε 0.55 γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ορού γάλακτος ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας....muscleboss....το ειχε κανει και ο sogoku αυτο το σχολιο αλλα δε θυμαμαι σε ποιο thread!!!


Μονο 0.55? :02. Shock:  Τότε τι καθόμαστε και υπολογίζουμε 2gr επί σωματικό βάρος??

----------


## stamos007

θα προσπαθησω ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη

----------


## Zylo

> Μονο 0.55? Τότε τι καθόμαστε και υπολογίζουμε 2gr επί σωματικό βάρος??


δε καταλαβες.....0.55g στο μεταπροπονητικο....αν δε με πιστευεις μπες στο αρθρο του να δεις :01. Razz: .....εγω θελω περιπου 40-45 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης στο μεταπροπονητικο!!!
2g ειναι για ολη την ημερα ρε ποση πρωτεινη χρειαζεσαι αν δε κανω λαθος!!!

----------


## Mitsen

> δε καταλαβες.....0.55g στο μεταπροπονητικο....αν δε με πιστευεις μπες στο αρθρο του να δεις.....εγω θελω περιπου 40-45 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης στο μεταπροπονητικο!!!
> 2g ειναι για ολη την ημερα ρε ποση πρωτεινη χρειαζεσαι αν δε κανω λαθος!!!


Δεν είναι ότι δεν σε πιστεύω, αλλα τόσο καιρό με αυτά που διαβάζω από εδώ μέσα έτσι έχω καταλάβει... 2gr ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους τα οποια τα διαιρώ μέσα στα γεύματα μου. (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του μεταπροπονιτικου).
25-30gr βάζω στο μεταπροπονιτικο μαζί με 2 κουταλιές μέλι

----------


## Zylo

> Δεν είναι ότι δεν σε πιστεύω, αλλα τόσο καιρό με αυτά που διαβάζω από εδώ μέσα έτσι έχω καταλάβει... 2gr ανά κιλό σωματικού βάρους τα οποια τα διαιρώ μέσα στα γεύματα μου. (συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του μεταπροπονιτικου).


οχι ρε σ....στο μεταπροπονητικο πρεπει να παιρνεις παραπανω....εγω ειμαι 90 κιλα....εκανα υπολογισμο και θελω 43 γραμμαρια!!!

----------


## Mitsen

> οχι ρε σ....στο μεταπροπονητικο πρεπει να παιρνεις παραπανω....εγω ειμαι 90 κιλα....εκανα υπολογισμο και θελω 43 γραμμαρια!!!


σκέψου ότι μετά από 1 ώρα τρώω και φαγητό...
Λες να βγάλω λίγα γρ προτείνη από τα γεύματα μου και να προσθωσω καμια 10rρια ακόμα στο μεταπροπονιτικο?

Y.Γ. Το μαμισαμε λίγο το topic...

----------


## Zylo

> σκέψου ότι μετά από 1 ώρα τρώω και φαγητό...
> Λες να βγάλω λίγα γρ προτείνη από τα γεύματα μου και να προσθωσω καμια 10rρια ακόμα στο μεταπροπονιτικο?
> 
> Y.Γ. Το μαμισαμε λίγο το topic...


ναι αμε.....εκει π εβαζες 1 σκουπ μεταπροπονητικο τωρα βαλε σχεδον 2.....κανε τον υπολογισμο αναλογα με τ κιλα σ κλπ και κοιτα ποσο θελεις......οσο για το Υ.Γ. δεν το μαμισαμε καθολου....αφου το thread γραφει μεταπροπονητικο γευμα!!!

----------


## Mitsen

A! κάτι άλλο, η δεξτρόζη μου τελειωσε και αυτές τις μέρες βάζω μέσα στο shaker λίγο μέλι. Λες να το βγάλω η όχι?

----------


## Zylo

> A! κάτι άλλο, η δεξτρόζη μου τελειωσε και αυτές τις μέρες βάζω μέσα στο shaker λίγο μέλι. Λες να το βγάλω η όχι?


αμα κανεις γραμμωση βγαλτο(οχι οτι ειναι και αναγκαιο...κ εγω μελι βαζω...απλα για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα)......αμα κανεις ογκο δε πειραζει!!!

----------


## Devil

> Για τη φρουκτόζη έχεις δίκιο. Υπάρχει και στο μέλι και στη μπανάνα. Από την άλλη, εγώ δεν έχω πειστεί ότι η φρουκτόζη των φρούτων (ή για να μιλήσω γενικότερα) το μίγμα σκχάρων που περιέχουν τα φρούτα, *όταν λαμβάνονται σε λογικές ποσότητες*,  έχει περισσότερα μειονεκτήματα από ότι πλεονεκτήματα.
> 
> Δεν έχω ψάξει κάτι παραπάνω από όσα είχα γράψει σε παλιότερα ποστς, οποτε σε αυτό δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι.


σε λογικες ποσοτητες δεν λενε τιποτα εννοητε οτι μπορεις να τα τρως

απλα στο postwo δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο

η φρουκτοζη μεταβολιζετε στο συκοτι 
μετα την προπονηση εσυ θες να γεμισεις με γλικογονο τους μυς σου
αρα ειναι καλητερο να χρησιμοποιησεις κατι αλλο 

τα φρουτα εχουν και φυτικες ινες που καθηστερουν την αποροφηση




σορρυ beeffff....... μουχαχαχαχααα!!!

----------


## Plus

Παράθεση:
Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Plus Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
Ναι αλλα εγω εννος κατι αλλο παιδια,δεν καταλαβατε ακριβως τι εννοω,μαλλον δεν το προσδιορισα και εγω καλα.

τα γευματα ειναι 6...μετα το γυμναστηριο τροω το 4ο γευμα μου,που ετσι και αλλιως ειναι τονος σε νερο...και απλα βαζω μια μπανανα για υδατανθρακα.

τι λετε?

(η' να βαζω κατι αλλο αντι για μπανανα?)
lol






Γιατι λολ?

----------


## GEORGEXX1

γιατι αφου τρως τονο δεν βαζεις και ρυζι για υδατανθρακα;;;

----------


## Eddie

Χμμ γι αυτα δε ξερω σιγουρα μιας και δεν εχω παρει ποτε..αλλα νομιζω ναι,μαζι με την πρωτεινη αυτα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KES

> καλησπερα σε ολους! ειμαι 21 χρονο 72 κιλα (8% λιπος) 1.76 υψος...  στοχος μου ειναι να κρατησω οσο μικροτερο ποσοστο λιπους γινετε...οπωσ καταλαβατε βρισκομαι σε γραμμωση!!
> ... αμεσως μετα το τελος της προπονησης ενας ββ μου ειπε να περνω αμινοξεα υγρης μορφης(πηρα υγρης μορφης) και να κοψω την προτεινη,κ ετσι εκανα.. το τεραστιο ερωτημα που με απασχολει ειναι ποση ωρα μετα θα φαω και τι??? συνηθως τρωω 15 λεπτα μετα πατατα με αυγα(ασπραδια μονο) ή κοτοπουλο. περιμενω τις προτασεις σας...


καμια λυση στο προβλημα μου? :01. Sad:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Σωστά το κάνεις. 20 λεπτά μετά τα άμινο μπορείς να φας το στερεό σου γεύμα. (Λίγο υδατ και πρωτείνη)

----------


## KES

εδω κ 1.5μηνα τρωω 1/2πατατα και λεω να τρωω 1 γτι συνεχιζω να χανω και δεν θελς να πεσω κατω απ τα 70...
οι κοιλιακοι μου ειναι πολυ καλοι οπως και η φλεβικοτητα!! (αν δεν πενεψεις το σπιτι σου θα πεσει να σε πλακωσει..) :01. Wink: 
δεν νομιζω αν κανω τν μιση πατατα μια να θολοσω σωστα? καρμπς χρεισιμοποιω τ πρωι και γυρς απ τν προπονηση...

----------


## Giannistzn

Πιθανως δεν θα σου κανει διαφορα. Αλλα ολα εχουν να κανουν με τις συνολικες θερμιδες της μερας. Και 1 πατατα να φας, μπορει να συνεχισεις να χανεις.

Πηγη πρωτεΐνης μαζι με την πατατα δεν εχεις? Γιατι σκετη η πατατα δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα

----------


## KES

> Πιθανως δεν θα σου κανει διαφορα. Αλλα ολα εχουν να κανουν με τις συνολικες θερμιδες της μερας. Και 1 πατατα να φας, μπορει να συνεχισεις να χανεις.
> 
> Πηγη πρωτεΐνης μαζι με την πατατα δεν εχεις? Γιατι σκετη η πατατα δεν εχει και τοσο νοημα


αυτο εννοειτε! πρωτεινη 25με 35γρ κ στα 5 γευματα της μερας!!

----------


## Bellerophont

Καλησπέρα παίδες.

Θέλω τη γνώμη σας.

Προπόνηση 18:00 - 18:45
Γεύμα 18:45 - 19:55 το οποίο αποτελείται από 7 ασπράδια και μία βραστή πατάτα 200γρ με λίγα μπαχαρικά.
Βραδινό 22:30 το οπόιο αποτελείται από 225γρ cottage cheese 2,2% λιπαρά και 1 κ.σ. λινέλαιο.

Πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπέρα παίδες.
> 
> Θέλω τη γνώμη σας.
> 
> Προπόνηση 18:00 - 18:45
> Γεύμα 18:45 - 19:55 το οποίο αποτελείται από 7 ασπράδια και μία βραστή πατάτα 200γρ με λίγα μπαχαρικά.
> Βραδινό 22:30 το οπόιο αποτελείται από 225γρ cottage cheese 2,2% λιπαρά και 1 κ.σ. λινέλαιο.
> 
> Πως σας φαίνεται?


μια χαρα σε βρισκω :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Bellerophont

> Καλησπέρα παίδες.
> 
> Θέλω τη γνώμη σας.
> 
> Προπόνηση 18:00 - 18:45
> Γεύμα 18:45 - 19:55 το οποίο αποτελείται από 7 ασπράδια και μία βραστή πατάτα 200γρ με λίγα μπαχαρικά.
> Βραδινό 22:30 το οπόιο αποτελείται από 225γρ cottage cheese 2,2% λιπαρά και 1 κ.σ. λινέλαιο.
> 
> Πως σας φαίνεται?


H ώρα στο μεταπροπονητικό είναι 18:45 - 18:55. (τυπογραφικό λάθος)

----------


## -Nikolakis-

> όχι όχι όχι μη πάρεις τίποτα άλλο εκτός πρωτείνης (κ κρεατίνης αν παίρνεις)
> *ΟΧΙ υ/κα μετά από προπόνηση αν είσαι στη γράμμωση*


Χωρις να θελω να κουρασω,οποιος εχει διαθεση θα μπορουσε να εξηγησει με δυο λογια γιατι αυτο??

----------


## tyler_durden

στη γραμμωση υδατανθρακα μονο γυρω απο την προπονηση λεω εγω..
μεταπροπονητικα,ο υδατανθρακας θα παει σιγουρα εκει που τον θες(αποκατασταση κ.ο.κ)..απο σκονες βιταργκο,και κανα 45λεπτο μετα και απο φαγητο..

----------


## beefmeup

> Χωρις να θελω να κουρασω,οποιος εχει διαθεση θα μπορουσε να εξηγησει με δυο λογια γιατι αυτο??


γιατι δεν εχει να σου προσφερει κ τπτ σε εκεινη την φαση..
αν εισαι σε περιοδο χασιμου κιλων,παλι ειναι μουφα να παρεις υ/α κ θερμιδες απο εκει,κ αντ αυτου να μην προτιμησεις ενα καλο μεταπροπονητικο με κανονικο υ/α χωρις σκονες κλπ,με την εννοια πως θα εχεις κοψει φαι,οποτε γιατι να προτιμησεις σκονη.
αν εισαι σε περιοδο ογκου εκει μπορεις να παρεις σκονη για να συμπληρωσεις εξτρα θερμιδες,αλλα κ παλι εγω θα προτιμουσα αλλου ειδους υ/α σε καποιο γευμα.

----------


## ARIS1914

Καλησπερα σε ολους!
Θελω να σας ρωτησω, το κολυμπι στην θαλασσα ειναι και αυτο προπονηση! Παλι πρεπει να καταναλωνω υδατανθρακες μετα ;
Βασικα μια επιπλεον ερωτηση που θα επρεπε να το βαλω στο γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης ομως τα βαζω ολα εδω.
Εδω που βρισκομαι παω καθημερινα θαλασσα ξυπναω 11 και 11:15 με 1:45 ειμαι εκει..φυσικα δε κολυμπαω ολη αυτη την ωρα,
παω παντα με αδειο στομαχι και αργοτερα τρωω στις 2 η ωρα για πρωινο 1 μπολ δημητριακα με γαλα και μια φετα ψωμι με γαλοπουλα
υστερα το μεσημεριανο ειναι στις 5:30,υπαρχει κατι λαθος σε αυτο; καθε συμβουλη θα ηταν χρησημη!
Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους
(Ειμαι 17 χρονων, 1.71 και 80 κιλα,  στοχος μου να χασω ακομα 6-7 κιλα να καψω λιπος και να μην χασω μυικη μαζα)

----------


## ARIS1914

παίδες μπορει καποιος να σχολιασει κατι για το απο πανω σχολιο;
επειδη συνεχιζω να το εφαρμοζω ολο αυτο και αμα ειναι λαθος πρεπει να το σταματησω!

----------


## TheEnonymous

Παιδια,θελω να ρωτησω κατι πανω στα αυγα.Πειραζει αμα τρως καθε μερα 6 αυγα(επιπτωσεις στηνυγεια κλπ)??(ασπραδια,για μετα τη γυμναστικη)

----------


## magavaTOUT

ασπραδια και 16 να τρως δεν εχεις θεμα. Για τους κροκους εχουν βγει διαφορες ερευνες κατα καιρους αλλα ας μην το ανοιξουμε αυτο το θεμα, υπαρχει τοπικ νομιζω. Οποιος παντως δεν τρωει τους κροκους του μπορει να μου τους στειλει!

----------


## TheEnonymous

Η δεξτροζη τι ακριβως ειναι?και πως μπορουμε να τη ζητησουμε?(απο φαρμακεια).
Προτεινεται και σε εφηβους?

----------


## s0k0s

> Η δεξτροζη τι ακριβως ειναι?και πως μπορουμε να τη ζητησουμε?(απο φαρμακεια).
> Προτεινεται και σε εφηβους?


http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BF%CE%B6%CF%85

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

----------


## TeoNewLife

> Παιδια,θελω να ρωτησω κατι πανω στα αυγα.Πειραζει αμα τρως καθε μερα 6 αυγα(επιπτωσεις στηνυγεια κλπ)??(ασπραδια,για μετα τη γυμναστικη)



Τρώγοντας ένα αυγό μαζί με τον κρόκο κερδίζεις βιταμίνες A, D και E. ( ειδικά για την βιταμίνη D στην οποία ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των ανθρώπινων οργανισμών υστερεί απο αυτή )
Επίσης κερδίζεις διπλή πρωτείνη, την οποία τη χρειάζεσαι καθημερινώς σε μεγάλες ποσότητες απο τη στιγμή που χτίζεις το μυικό σου σύστημα.
Καλό θα ήταν να τρως ολόκληρα αυγά 3 με 4 φορές την εβδομάδα στις ημέρες της προπόνησής σου, και τις υπόλοιπες μόνο τα ασπράδια για να μην ανεβάσεις υψηλά επίπεδα χοληστερίνης.\

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κατά ένα μέρος.

----------


## s0k0s

> Τρώγοντας ένα αυγό μαζί με τον κρόκο κερδίζεις βιταμίνες A, D και E. ( ειδικά για την βιταμίνη D στην οποία ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των ανθρώπινων οργανισμών υστερεί απο αυτή )
> Επίσης κερδίζεις διπλή πρωτείνη, την οποία τη χρειάζεσαι καθημερινώς σε μεγάλες ποσότητες απο τη στιγμή που χτίζεις το μυικό σου σύστημα.
> Καλό θα ήταν να τρως ολόκληρα αυγά 3 με 4 φορές την εβδομάδα στις ημέρες της προπόνησής σου, και τις υπόλοιπες μόνο τα ασπράδια για να μην ανεβάσεις υψηλά επίπεδα χοληστερίνης.\
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κατά ένα μέρος.


Εγω τρωω εδω και μηνες 10 ολοκληρα αυγα την ημερα και δεν εχω θεμα με την χοληστερινη. (το ιδιο και ο σποτερ μου)
Βασικα πιστευω ειναι αναλογος και τον οργανισμο, κανενας δεν ειναι ιδιος. 
Αν και ειχα διαβασει καποτε ενα αρθρο στο φορουμ μας (οπου τωρα δεν υπαρχει δεν μου βγαζει το λινκ ενω το ειχα σοσμενο) οτι ειναι μυθος αυτο με τον κροκο που λενε.. Αμα δεν εχει καποιος θεμα με την χοληστερινη μπορει να φαει κανονικα. Ενας παχυσαρκος ομως θα εχει προβλημα..

----------


## TeoNewLife

> Εγω τρωω εδω και μηνες 10 ολοκληρα αυγα την ημερα και δεν εχω θεμα με την χοληστερινη. (το ιδιο και ο σποτερ μου)
> Βασικα πιστευω ειναι αναλογος και τον οργανισμο, κανενας δεν ειναι ιδιος. 
> Αν και ειχα διαβασει καποτε ενα αρθρο στο φορουμ μας (οπου τωρα δεν υπαρχει δεν μου βγαζει το λινκ ενω το ειχα σοσμενο) οτι ειναι μυθος αυτο με τον κροκο που λενε.. Αμα δεν εχει καποιος θεμα με την χοληστερινη μπορει να φαει κανονικα. Ενας παχυσαρκος ομως θα εχει προβλημα..


Είναι ακριβώς όπως το'πες και κακώς δεν το ανέφερα πριν, είναι καθαρά θέμα οργανισμού.
Πάντως μπράβο που μπορείς και καταναλώνεις τόσους κρόκους μέσα σε μια ημέρα.
Εγώ μοιράζω καθημερινά στον οργανισμό μου απο διάφορα τρόφιμα με πρωτείνη συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των κρόκων.

Κι ένα Tip: Τα επίπεδα χοληστερίνης μπορείς να τα δεις μια φορά το χρόνο απ τις γενικές εξετάσεις.

----------


## s0k0s

> Είναι ακριβώς όπως το'πες και κακώς δεν το ανέφερα πριν, είναι καθαρά θέμα οργανισμού.
> Πάντως μπράβο που μπορείς και καταναλώνεις τόσους κρόκους μέσα σε μια ημέρα.
> Εγώ μοιράζω καθημερινά στον οργανισμό μου απο διάφορα τρόφιμα με πρωτείνη συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των κρόκων.
> 
> Κι ένα Tip: Τα επίπεδα χοληστερίνης μπορείς να τα δεις μια φορά το χρόνο απ τις γενικές εξετάσεις.


 :01. Wink: 
Σωστος ναι.
Ναι κανω γενικες εξετασεις καθε 6μηνες, μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι οκ. (εχουμε εδω που λεμε για τις εξετασεις αιματος να ξες, (διοτι εισαι νεος απο τι προσεξα) http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...81%CF%89%CE%BD. ))
Ο κροκος οπως διαβασα ειναι πολυ θρεπτικος οποτε κριμα ειναι να μην τον καταναλωνουμε (οσοι μπορουμε). Παλιοτερα που δεν το γνωριζα ετρωγα μονο ασπραδια δυστηχως. 60αυγα καθε βδομαδα μου φευγουν περιπου.

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!
> Θελω να σας ρωτησω, το κολυμπι στην θαλασσα ειναι και αυτο προπονηση! Παλι πρεπει να καταναλωνω υδατανθρακες μετα ;
> Βασικα μια επιπλεον ερωτηση που θα επρεπε να το βαλω στο γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης ομως τα βαζω ολα εδω.
> Εδω που βρισκομαι παω καθημερινα θαλασσα ξυπναω 11 και 11:15 με 1:45 ειμαι εκει..φυσικα δε κολυμπαω ολη αυτη την ωρα,
> παω παντα με αδειο στομαχι και αργοτερα τρωω στις 2 η ωρα για πρωινο 1 μπολ δημητριακα με γαλα και μια φετα ψωμι με γαλοπουλα
> υστερα το μεσημεριανο ειναι στις 5:30,υπαρχει κατι λαθος σε αυτο; καθε συμβουλη θα ηταν χρησημη!
> Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους
> (Ειμαι 17 χρονων, 1.71 και 80 κιλα,  στοχος μου να χασω ακομα 6-7 κιλα να καψω λιπος και να μην χασω μυικη μαζα)


μια χαρα ειναι σαν να κανεις πρωινο αεροβιο ουσιαστικα. αλλα γιατι τοσες ωρες νηστικος?εννοω οτι οκ αν δεν τρως γιατι απλα δεν εχεις ορεξη κ δε πεινας εισαι κομπλε(αφηνεις κ τις ορμονες σ να ερθουν σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα μετα το ξυπνημα απο μονες τους) τωρα αν το κανεις για να κανεις αεροβιο με αδειο στομαχι.παιρνε κανα τοστακι στη παραλια μαζι σ

----------


## TheEnonymous

:03. Clap:

----------


## demisteus

παιδια ειναι ευκολο να μου πειτε μεταπροπονητικα ποσα γρμ απλου υδατανθρακα χρειαζονται??μπορω να τρωω μελι, ακομα και ζαχαρη δλδ??η οχι?και ποσο μελι περιπου?ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου η παραπανω?

----------


## beefmeup

αν περνεις αρκετο υ/α μεσα στην μερα απο την διατροφη σου,δεν ειναι απαραιτητος στο μεταπροπονητικο.
η μια,η αλλη ειναι.
διαλεγεις κ περνεις.

----------


## TeoNewLife

Υπολόγισε οτι καθημερινά το 30% απο το διατροφικό σου πλάνο πρέπει να περιέχονται απο καλούς  υδατάνθρακες ( εάν δεν θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος ).
Όμως άμα είσαι δραστήριο άτομο με έντωνο και πλούσιο πρόγραμμα με βάρη και αερόβια, σίγουρα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Irriversible

Τι γνωμη εχετε για ξερα συκα στο μεταπροπονητικο? Νομιζω πληρει ολες τις προυποθεσεις (σχεδον μονο σακχαρα, υψηλη περιεκτηκοτητα σε υ/κες, υψηλο GI)

----------


## TheEnonymous

> Τρώγοντας ένα αυγό μαζί με τον κρόκο κερδίζεις βιταμίνες A, D και E. ( ειδικά για την βιταμίνη D στην οποία ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των ανθρώπινων οργανισμών υστερεί απο αυτή )
> Επίσης κερδίζεις διπλή πρωτείνη, την οποία τη χρειάζεσαι καθημερινώς σε μεγάλες ποσότητες απο τη στιγμή που χτίζεις το μυικό σου σύστημα.
> Καλό θα ήταν να τρως ολόκληρα αυγά 3 με 4 φορές την εβδομάδα στις ημέρες της προπόνησής σου, και τις υπόλοιπες μόνο τα ασπράδια για να μην ανεβάσεις υψηλά επίπεδα χοληστερίνης.\
> 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα κατά ένα μέρος.


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Nikos20man

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΚΑΘΩΣ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ.
ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΤΕΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΟΓΚΟΥ(ΝΟΜΙΖΩ) ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΠΙΤΙ??? 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.


****Γραφουμε με μικρους χαρακτηρες,στην γλωσσα του ιντερνετ τα κεφαλαια δηλωνουν ότι φωναζουμε.Mods Team****

----------


## Kris994

Παιδια καλησπερα.διαβασα καπου οτι η προσληψη ζαχαρης αμεσως μετα το περας της προπονησεως βοηθαει.Θελω αν το δει καποιος που ασχολειται η γνωριζει αν μπορει να μου δωσει απαντηση(Βασικα το ειδα σε ενα αγγλικο σαιτ και απο αγγλικα δεν ειμαι και πολυ μπροστα  :01. Sad:  )

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

η προσληψη σακχαρων,απλου υδατανθρακα(μονοσακχαριτες-δισακχαριτες/δεξτροζη-μαλτοδεξτρινη)πρεπει να γινεται αμεσως μετα το περας της προπονησης με βαρη.ο λογος ειναι διπλος-1)οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου θα γεμισουν,ωστε την επομενη φορα να ειναι ετοιμες για αναλωση και 2)ο απλος υδατανθρακας θα δωσει το ερεθισμα στο παγκρεας για την παραγωγη ινσουλινης,μιας αναβολικης-θρεπτικης και αντι-καταβολικης ορμονης.η ινσουλινη βαζει ολα τα διατροφικα στοιχεια μεσα στο μυικο κυταρο(αμινοξεα,γλυκογονο,βιταμινες,μεταλα,κρεατινη)και καταστελει την παραγωγη της μεταπροπονητικης κορτιζολης,μιας αντιφλεγμονωδους ορμονης που παραγεται απο τα επινεφριδια.

----------


## Kris994

> η προσληψη σακχαρων,απλου υδατανθρακα(μονοσακχαριτες-δισακχαριτες/δεξτροζη-μαλτοδεξτρινη)πρεπει να γινεται αμεσως μετα το περας της προπονησης με βαρη.ο λογος ειναι διπλος-1)οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου θα γεμισουν,ωστε την επομενη φορα να ειναι ετοιμες για αναλωση και 2)ο απλος υδατανθρακας θα δωσει το ερεθισμα στο παγκρεας για την παραγωγη ινσουλινης,μιας αναβολικης-θρεπτικης και αντι-καταβολικης ορμονης.η ινσουλινη βαζει ολα τα διατροφικα στοιχεια μεσα στο μυικο κυταρο(αμινοξεα,γλυκογονο,βιταμινες,μεταλα,κρεατινη)και καταστελει την παραγωγη της μεταπροπονητικης κορτιζολης,μιας αντιφλεγμονωδους ορμονης που παραγεται απο τα επινεφριδια.


 Δηλαδη ενα σοκολατουχο γαλα με ζαχαρη μετα την προπονηση θα ηταν οτι πρεπει????

----------


## kokolakis

οχι γτ το γαλα καθυστερει την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης... ασπραδια με μπανανα ή μελι ειναι οτι πρεπει

----------


## tolis93

> οχι γτ το γαλα *καθυστερει την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης*... ασπραδια με μπανανα ή μελι ειναι οτι πρεπει


αυτο δεν ισχυει http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B7%CE%BC%CE%B1

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

1)η καζεινη ειναι αποριπτεα μεταπροπονητικως,διοτι ειναι πρωτεινη βραδεας αποδεσμευσης.ως εκ τουτου,την καθιστα ιδανικη για πριν το βραδυνο υπνο.2)η απομονωμενη-υδρολυμενη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος,ειναι αμεσα αποροφησιμη και με τη μεγαλυτερη συγκεντρωση διακλαδισμενων αμινοξεων(λευκινης-ισολευκινης-βαλινης)αλλα και γλουταμινικου οξεως που ειναι αντικαταβολικα.3)η ιδεα της αλβουμινης ειναι κι εκεινη αποριπτεα,για τον ιδιο λογο με την καζεινη.με αλλα λογια η πρωτεινες γαλα-αβγου πρεπει να λαμβανονται με την πρωινη εγερση και πριν το βραδυνο υπνο για αργη αποδεσμευση.

----------


## tolis93

για την αλβουμινη δε το ξερα.η παραπανω ερευνα ομως αναφερει οτι υπαρχει εξισου καλη συγκεντρωση αμινοξεων και απο πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος και απο καζεινη :01. Unsure:

----------


## tasos2

> η προσληψη σακχαρων,απλου υδατανθρακα(μονοσακχαριτες-δισακχαριτες/δεξτροζη-μαλτοδεξτρινη)πρεπει να γινεται αμεσως μετα το περας της προπονησης με βαρη.ο λογος ειναι διπλος-1)οι αποθηκες γλυκογονου θα γεμισουν,ωστε την επομενη φορα να ειναι ετοιμες για αναλωση και 2)ο απλος υδατανθρακας θα δωσει το ερεθισμα στο παγκρεας για την παραγωγη ινσουλινης,μιας αναβολικης-θρεπτικης και αντι-καταβολικης ορμονης.η ινσουλινη βαζει ολα τα διατροφικα στοιχεια μεσα στο μυικο κυταρο(αμινοξεα,γλυκογονο,βιταμινες,μεταλα,κρεατινη)και καταστελει την παραγωγη της μεταπροπονητικης κορτιζολης,μιας αντιφλεγμονωδους ορμονης που παραγεται απο τα επινεφριδια.


Ειχα ανεβασει ενα αρθρο (αλλα μαλλον το εσβησαν) που ελεγε οτι μετα απο καποια ερευνα κατεληξαν στο οτι οι υδατανθρακες παραμενουν θεατες στη διαδικασια της πρωτεινοσυνθεσης αμεσως μετα την προπονηση. Οσο γι αυτο που λες για την ινσουλινη ελεγε οτι η ινσουλινη θα ανεβει και με την καταναλωση πρωτεινης. Τωρα δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυουν αυτα απλα τα αναφερω για να υπαρχει και η αλλη αποψη

----------


## tolis93

η ινσουλινη ανεβαινει και χωρις να φαμε τιποτα απλα ανεβαινει ταχυτερα με υδατανθρακες και δε θελουμε μυικο καταβολισμο οποτε βολευει θα λεγε κανεις

----------


## andrikos3kala

> η ινσουλινη ανεβαινει και χωρις να φαμε τιποτα απλα ανεβαινει ταχυτερα με υδατανθρακες και δε θελουμε μυικο καταβολισμο οποτε βολευει θα λεγε κανεις


Kαι εγώ αυτό γνωρίζω πως η ινσουλίνη ανεβαίνει ταχύτερα με τον υδατάνθρακα στο μεταπροπονητικό

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

@tolis93:η ινσουλινη ανταποκρινεται στην παρουσια υδατανθρακων,λευκωματων και λιπαρων κατα σειρα.αυτα που ισχυριζεσαι καραριπτουν τους νομους της φυσιολογιας και βιοχημειας.προφανως θα εχεις μπερδεψει την εκριση ινσουλινης με αυτην της γλυκοζης,η οποια μεταβαλεται και αναλογα με την ψυχικη μας κατασταση-αγχος.η εκκριση ινσουλινης μεταπροπονητικως,επιταχυνεται και ενισχυεται με την παρουσια αλφα λιποικου οξεως και με το μεταλλο βαναδιο(vanadyl sulfate).

----------


## tolis93

> @tolis93:η ινσουλινη ανταποκρινεται στην παρουσια υδατανθρακων,λευκωματων και λιπαρων κατα σειρα.αυτα που ισχυριζεσαι καραριπτουν τους νομους της φυσιολογιας και βιοχημειας.*προφανως θα εχεις μπερδεψει την εκριση ινσουλινης με αυτην της γλυκοζης*,η οποια μεταβαλεται και αναλογα με την ψυχικη μας κατασταση-αγχος.η εκκριση ινσουλινης μεταπροπονητικως,επιταχυνεται και ενισχυεται με την παρουσια αλφα λιποικου οξεως και με το μεταλλο βαναδιο(vanadyl sulfate).


μπορει να ναι και αυτο αλλα ινσουλινη θυμαμαι.anyway οπως κ να εχει τον υδατανθρακα μας μεταπροπονητικα ολοι τον παιρνουμε νομιζω οποτε περαν της θεωριας μια η αλλη μας ερχεται :08. Toast:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

οχι μπορει,αυτο που λεω ειναι.ειμαι βιοπαθολογος και ξερω τι λεω!

----------


## lila_1

> Παιδια καλησπερα.διαβασα καπου οτι η προσληψη ζαχαρης αμεσως μετα το περας της προπονησεως βοηθαει.Θελω αν το δει καποιος που ασχολειται η γνωριζει αν μπορει να μου δωσει απαντηση(Βασικα το ειδα σε ενα αγγλικο σαιτ και απο αγγλικα δεν ειμαι και πολυ μπροστα  )


Eξαρτάται....αν είσαι οικοδόμος ή κάνεις βαριά χειρονακτική εργασία, ενδεχομένως να σε βοηθήσει.
Αν η μόνη σου άσκηση είναι 4 φορές τη βδομάδα στο gym τότε δεν έχει νόημα να τη βάζεις στο μεταπροπονητικό. Φάε υ/κα με το επόμενό σου γεύμα ή όποτε χωράει στις θερμίδες σου
Το γλυκογόνο δεν θα εξαντληθεί από μία προπόνηση και όσο καταναλωθεί θα αναπληρωθεί μέσα στο επόμενο 24ωρο από τα γεύματα που ούτως η άλλως θα κάνεις

----------


## kokolakis

> αυτο δεν ισχυει http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B7%CE%BC%CE%B1


την εχω διαβασει τολη αλλα ειχα πειραματιστει κιολας, μετα την προπονηση για μια βδομαδα επινα γαλα με γουει και ενιωθα ''φουσκωμενος'' περισσότερη ωρα απο οτι με την γουει ή τα ασπραδια.... τωρα να σου πω την αληθεια αν αυτο σχετιζεται κ με την ταχυτητα απορρόφησης δε ξερω γτ προφανος η καζεινη σε σκονη θα ηταν αλλιως....





> .3)η ιδεα της αλβουμινης ειναι κι εκεινη αποριπτεα,για τον ιδιο λογο με την καζεινη.με αλλα λογια η πρωτεινες γαλα-αβγου πρεπει να λαμβανονται με την πρωινη εγερση και πριν το βραδυνο υπνο για αργη αποδεσμευση.


δηλαδη μετα την προπονηση μονο γουει....?? και αν καποιος θελει στερεα τροφη και οχι συπμληρωμα τα ασπραδια με την μπανανα ειναι κακα??

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ο βρετανος dorian yates εκανε τεσσερις προπονησεις μεχρι εξαντλησης με διαρκεια 45 μεπτα η καθε μια.δηλαδη προπονιοταν 3 1/2 ωρες τη βδομαδα.σημασια συνεπως δεν εχει η συχνοτητα των προπονησεων,αλλα τι κανουμε σε αυτην.επομενως οι μονοσακχαριτες-δισακχαριτες ειναι απαραιτητοι μετα απο καθε προπονηση.εαν δεν λαβεις 50 γρ. απλου υδατανθρακα,οχι μονο θα καταβολισεις,αλλα την επομενη φορα οι μυες σου θα ειναι out of gas...

----------


## lila_1

> εαν δεν λαβεις 50 γρ. απλου υδατανθρακα,οχι μονο θα καταβολισεις,αλλα την επομενη φορα οι μυες σου θα ειναι out of gas...


Μάλιστα...και όλο το υπόλοιπο 48ωρο μέχρι την επόμενη προπόνηση τί γίνονται οι υ/κες κ το γλυκογόνο..? 
Και για ποιό λόγο να καταβολίσεις??? 

Σιγά μη περιμένει ο οργανισμός το μεταπροπονητικό 2ωρο για να αποθηκεύσει γλυκογόνο. Απλά εκείνη την ώρα αποθηκεύει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που και πάλι δε σε ενδιαφέρει αν δεν έχεις σύντομα κάτι να κάνεις που απαιτεί σωματική δραστηριότητα. Όποτε και αν τους φας τους υ/κες, σα γλυκογόνο θα αποθηκευτούν

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

αγαπητη λιλα,μιση ωρα μετα την προπονηση,υπαρχει το λεγομενο αναβολικο παραθυρο...αν σου λεει κατι(με πρωταθλητη και βιοπαθολογο μιλας,μαθε να σεβεσαι).για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες,στο επιστημονικο μου συγγραμα,απο τις εκδοσεις ''ασταρτη''-2103829829

----------


## lila_1

Που κολλάει ο σεβασμός με την διαφωνία μας? Και τί σχέση έχει ο σεβασμός με τους τίτλους που λες ότι έχεις?
Σε αυτά που γράφεις απαντάω κ τυχαίνει να διαφωνώ. 

Αλλά Οκ, με κάλυψε αυτό (και) για τις (επόμενες) απαντήσεις σου:



> για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες,στο επιστημονικο μου συγγραμα,απο τις εκδοσεις ''ασταρτη''-2103829829

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Η ΓΝΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΗΜΙΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΑΘΕΙΑΣ...Η ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ!

----------


## kokolakis

επι του συνολο, νταξει εισαι βιοπαθολογος σε πιστευουμε μην το αναφερεις καθε φορα....
επισης ειτε γουει με δεξτροζη πιεις μετα την προπονηση, ειτε ασπραδια με μπανανα φας, ειτε πιεις μισο κουβα καζεινη ή δε ξερω και εγω τι αλλο 
αν τυχον υπαρχει διαφορα σε ολα αυτα, αυτη η διαφορα θα ειναι τετοια ετσι ωστε μονο καποιον που κανει πρωταθλητισμο θα ενδιαφερει και οχι τον μεσο αθλουμενο....

----------


## lila_1

> Η ΓΝΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΗΜΙΜΑΘΕΙΑ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΜΑΘΕΙΑΣ...Η ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ!


"Σοφά λόγια"  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

κοκολακη,ας μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα...ο καθενας στον τομεα του

----------


## vaggan

οχι οτι το εχω επιδιωξει και προσπαθω να ειμαι ανοικτος σε καθε γνωμη αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει εδω μεσα ασκουμενος που μια μιαμιση ωρα μετα την γυμναστικη δεν τρωει κατι...τωρα δεν ξερω αν οι αναβολικες πορτες και παραθυρα ειναι ανοικτες μονο για 45 λεπτα παντως εχω προσεξει πολυ καλυτερη αποκατασταση οταν μετα την γυμναστικη μου τρωω καλα..νοιωθω οτι αναρωνω καλυτερα σε σχεση με πολυ παλιοτερα που δεν ετρωγα τιποτα για ωρες, και με καλυτερο πρηξιμο και δυναμη..

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

συμφωνω απολυτα και επαυξανω με τον vaggan.

----------


## dimitrispump

> Μάλιστα...και όλο το υπόλοιπο 48ωρο μέχρι την επόμενη προπόνηση τί γίνονται οι υ/κες κ το γλυκογόνο..? 
> Και για ποιό λόγο να καταβολίσεις??? 
> 
> Σιγά μη περιμένει ο οργανισμός το μεταπροπονητικό 2ωρο για να αποθηκεύσει γλυκογόνο. Απλά εκείνη την ώρα αποθηκεύει με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα που και πάλι δε σε ενδιαφέρει αν δεν έχεις σύντομα κάτι να κάνεις που απαιτεί σωματική δραστηριότητα. Όποτε και αν τους φας τους υ/κες, σα γλυκογόνο θα αποθηκευτούν


εγω παντως εχω κανει κ τα 2 δλδ υδατανθρακας μετα την γυμναστικη και μονο whey,καλυτερα αποτελεσματα βλεπω οταν πινω μονο whey και μετα απο μια ωρα φαι,εχω δει να μαζευει κ η κοιλια,σε μενα ετσι δουλευει δν ξερω ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει,α και δουλευω και οικοδομη.

----------


## TheWorst

τι πρασινα αλογα και αναβολικα παραθυρα σε ενα μισαωρο ? Πλακα κανετε ή σοβαρολογειται? [προς τον k. βιοπαθολογο]

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> εγω παντως εχω κανει κ τα 2 δλδ υδατανθρακας μετα την γυμναστικη και μονο whey,καλυτερα αποτελεσματα βλεπω οταν πινω μονο whey και μετα απο μια ωρα φαι,εχω δει να μαζευει κ η κοιλια,σε μενα ετσι δουλευει δν ξερω ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει,α και δουλευω και οικοδομη.



Και γω καπως ετσι παίζω. Αμεσως μετα whey η οποια μου δινει 5-10 γρ υδατ. Και αφου κανω ντουζακι αρχιζω το μαγειρεμα οποτε τρωω κανονικο γευμα 45-60 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση.

Η γλυκοζη- μαλτο- δεξτρο κλπ κλπ δε λειτουργησαν καλά σε μενα. Με μπουχτιζαν και κολλουσε ολο το συστημα για κανα 2ωρο. Θελω να ηρεμησω λιγο απο την ενταση της προπονησης για να φαω.

----------


## beefmeup

με τις υγειες σας..




> στην πρωτη μελετη που την εχω ξαναποσταρει αρκετες φορες,εχουμε μονο 20γρ προτεινης* χωρις υ/α*,για μεγιστη μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση μετα την προπονα.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19056590
> 
> κ εδω,εχουμε 100γρ υ/α μια ωρα μετα την προπονα,που ειχε *αμελητεα προσφορα* στην μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση.
> 
> http://jap.physiology.org/content/96/2/674.abstract
> 
> κ στην τριτη μελετη απο κατω εχουμε προτεινη μαζι με υ/α μετα την προπονα,στην οποιοα ο υ/ας δεν εκανε *καμια διαφορα* απτην σκετη προτεινη,σε περιπτωσεις που το σωμα εχει λαβει οση προτεινη του χρειαζεται μεσα στη μερα.
> ...

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

τοσα ξερεις theworst,τοσα λες...δε θα κανω αντιπαραθεση με αμορφωτο κακεντρεχη, που διακατεχεται απο συμπλεγματα κατωτεροτητος.αρκετα αξια σας εδωσα

*
***infraction για τα 2 ποστ λογω προσβλητικης συμπεριφορας σε μελος.ΒΕΕF****

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

υγ-και αν κρινω απ τη φωτ/φια σου,δε λες και πολλα...ποσους αγωνες εκανες μικρε;και τι σπουδες εχεις;

----------


## Ηλαπ

> υγ-και αν κρινω απ τη φωτ/φια σου,δε λες και πολλα...ποσους αγωνες εκανες μικρε;και τι σπουδες εχεις;


αντι να το παιζετς καποιος σε εμας τους μικορους που δν εχουμε καμιαααα εμπειρια και φυσικααααα δν εχουμε καταφερει τπτ απ οτι εχετε καταφερει εσεις κυριες σπουδεε μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να μιλησεετε με ευρευενες ή να απαντησετε σε αυτες που εβαλε ο μπιφ πχ (αρκει αν ειναι με τεκμηρια)

----------


## TheWorst

Εμενα παντως με καλυψε απολυτα  :03. Thumb up:  Οποιος καταλαβε τι εννοω καταλαβε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

αυτα που λεω μικρε και αδαη,ειναι αποτελεσμα ερευνων,στατιστικων-μελετων και αρθρων που διαβαζω στα 23 χρονια που εκανα bodybuilding και εδωσα 11 αγωνες,κερδιζοντας  δυο τιτλους.περαν απο αυτα,εχω την επιστημονικη καταρτιση,που δεν εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις.συνεπως,να σεβεσαι πιο επιτυχημενους και να μην εχεις ενα ερειστικο πνευμα αντιλογιας,που δειχνει το ποσο πεισματικα εμενεις στις ημιμαθεις αποψεις σου βλακωδως... να προσεχεις τη συνταξη και την ορθογραφια.καλη τυχη στην οποια καριερα σας και να προσεχετε με τα φαρμακα!

----------


## skel

καλησπέρα σας 
έχω μια απορία 
γιατί προτίνετε υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση ?
δεν είναι καλύτερα από πριν την προπόνηση ?
τη κερδίζω αν πάρω υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση 
ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

απαντηση στο ερωτημα και σε πολλα ακομη,θα βρεις στο εμπεριστατωμενο και επιστημονικα καταρτισμενο επιστημονικο μου συγγραμα,''ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΑΣΚΗΣΕΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΔΙΕΓΕΣΗ,ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ'',απο τις εκδοσεις ασταρτη(2103829829).

----------


## TheWorst

Πρεπει να εχω , οταν μιλας ετσι .. Λες και δλδ εισαι ο ΘΕΟΣ και μας κοιτας απο πανω , 'μικρε και αδαη' - αγωνες bb , μπλα-μπλα . Και αυτο τωρα που ακριβως κολλαει ? Οταν παω σε κανα γιατρο και αν υπαρχει με τπτ με το οποιο δε συμφωνω θα του το πω ' ενας ββ απτο ιντερνετ με λεει να σε ρωτησω σε ποσες αγωνες ββ εχεις κατεβει ρε ασχετε (γιατι δεν ξερει καν τι ειναι το ββ) [το ασχετο πηγαινε προς τον υποτιθεμενο γιατρο , οχι προς εσενα] Ολοι οι γιατροι που δεν ασχολουνται με ββ ειναι τελειως ασχετοι σιγουρα και οι ερευνες στις οποιες πρεπει να πιστευουμε ειναι τα λογια που δινει ενας ββ μεσω ιντερνετ στο ββ.gr Thanks a lot.

----------


## lila_1

@ George toul

An θές κάνε ένα reply σε αυτό το ποστ και πες μας τη γνώμη σου γι αυτές τις έρευνες που αν δεν κάνω λάθος μας δίνουν άλλες πληροφορίες απ αυτές που μας γράφεις.




> στην πρωτη μελετη που την εχω ξαναποσταρει αρκετες φορες,εχουμε μονο 20γρ προτεινης* χωρις υ/α*,για μεγιστη μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση μετα την προπονα.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19056590
> 
> κ εδω,εχουμε 100γρ υ/α μια ωρα μετα την προπονα,που ειχε *αμελητεα προσφορα* στην μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση.
> 
> http://jap.physiology.org/content/96/2/674.abstract
> 
> κ στην τριτη μελετη απο κατω εχουμε προτεινη μαζι με υ/α μετα την προπονα,στην οποιοα ο υ/ας δεν εκανε *καμια διαφορα* απτην σκετη προτεινη,σε περιπτωσεις που το σωμα εχει λαβει οση προτεινη του χρειαζεται μεσα στη μερα.
> ...


Είναι σχετικά πρόσφατες

----------


## snake133

> αυτα που λεω μικρε και αδαη,ειναι αποτελεσμα ερευνων,στατιστικων-μελετων και αρθρων που διαβαζω στα 23 χρονια που εκανα bodybuilding και εδωσα 11 αγωνες,κερδιζοντας  δυο τιτλους.περαν απο αυτα,εχω την επιστημονικη καταρτιση,που δεν εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις.συνεπως,να σεβεσαι πιο επιτυχημενους και να μην εχεις ενα ερειστικο πνευμα αντιλογιας,που δειχνει το ποσο πεισματικα εμενεις στις ημιμαθεις αποψεις σου βλακωδως... να προσεχεις τη συνταξη και την ορθογραφια.καλη τυχη στην οποια καριερα σας και να προσεχετε με τα φαρμακα!


Να πω κι εγώ δυο λόγια σχετικά με το forum:

1) Εδώ δεν είναι επιστημονικό συνέδριο ή πεδίο επιστημονικών δημοσιεύσεων αλλά forum, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας παραθέτει την άποψη του και βοηθάει και άλλους ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με τον αθλητισμό να πετύχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα σύμφωνα με τους στόχους τους. Κάτι τέτοιο όμως σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ όποια διατροφή θέλει για τον εαυτό του και ΟΧΙ κάποια που του επιβάλλει ο οποιοσδήποτε.
2) Στην επιστήμη δεν υπάρχει κανένας παντογνώστης ούτε Θεός. Είναι κλασικό θεωρίες να καταρρίπτονται μετά από χρόνια και τίποτα πέραν της μαθηματικής απόδειξης δεν είναι απόλυτο (πόσω μάλλον όταν μιλάμε για το σύστημα άνθρωπο).
3) Καλό είναι να προσέχει ο καθένας πως απευθύνεται στους άλλους και όχι να κάνει ψευτομαγκιές μέσω του forum για όποιο προσωπικό κόμπλεξ, λόγο έχει. 
4) Σαν καινούριο μέλος του forum θα ήθελα να πω συγχαρητήρια γιατί το μελετάω κάποιο καιρό και έχω μάθει πάρα πολλά από τα μέλη του. Συνεχίστε έτσι παιδιά.!

----------


## HIAB XS

> αυτα που λεω μικρε και αδαη,ειναι αποτελεσμα ερευνων,στατιστικων-μελετων και αρθρων που διαβαζω στα 23 χρονια που εκανα bodybuilding και εδωσα 11 αγωνες,κερδιζοντας  δυο τιτλους.περαν απο αυτα,εχω την επιστημονικη καταρτιση,που δεν εισαι σε θεση να καταλαβεις.συνεπως,να σεβεσαι πιο επιτυχημενους και να μην εχεις ενα ερειστικο πνευμα αντιλογιας,που δειχνει το ποσο πεισματικα εμενεις στις ημιμαθεις αποψεις σου βλακωδως... να προσεχεις τη συνταξη και την ορθογραφια.καλη τυχη στην οποια καριερα σας και να προσεχετε με τα φαρμακα!


Επρεπε καποιος να τους βαλει στην θεση τους ,κ ολους γενικα που ο τροπος συμπεριφορας τους ειναι απο τους χειροτερους εδω μεσα με ΜΗΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ!!!χαιρομαι που το εκανες αυτο GOERGE TOUL.....

----------


## skel

> απαντηση στο ερωτημα και σε πολλα ακομη,θα βρεις στο εμπεριστατωμενο και επιστημονικα καταρτισμενο επιστημονικο μου συγγραμα,''ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΑΣΚΗΣΕΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΔΙΕΓΕΣΗ,ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ'',απο τις εκδοσεις ασταρτη(2103829829).


μια λογική απάντηση θέλω όχι κάτι επιστημονικό

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> καλησπέρα σας 
> έχω μια απορία 
> γιατί προτίνετε υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση ?
> δεν είναι καλύτερα από πριν την προπόνηση ?
> τη κερδίζω αν πάρω υδατάνθρακες μετά την προπόνηση 
> ευχαριστώ !


Υδατανθρακας=ενεργεια την οποια χρειαζεσαι σιγουρα πριν την προπονηση,μετα χρειαζεσαι ξανά υδατανθρακα γιατί εχει καταπονηθεί αρκετα ο οργανισμος σου και χρειαζεται με καποιο τροπο να αναπληρωσει ενέργεια-κοινώς,κάπως πρεπει να ''στανιάρεις''!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το έχουμε πεί πολλες φορές πως όταν στοχεύουμε στην μυική υπερτροφία που απαιτεί το ββ και αυτός που ασχολείτε στοχεύει σε αυτήν λέμε πως οι υδατάνθρακες αμέσως μετα την προπόνηση είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που θέλει ο οργανισμός και η πρωτείνη η αμινοξέα και όπως είχα αναφερει είχαμε κάνει παλια για μεγάλο διάστημα και σε περίοδο μερικούς μηνες πρίν την προπόνηση πέρναμε 1 γραμμαριο ζάχαρη για καθε κιλο σωματικού βάρους με αμινοξέα το έχω κάνει και εγω και ο ελευθεριάδης ο γιάννης και υπήρχε μια αντίδραση του οργανισμού ενα θόλωμα αλλα δεν με ενδιέφερε αλλα εκείνο που έβλεπα ήταν φόρτωμα στους μυς 

ένα απλό παράδειγμα έφερα που στόχευε στην έκρηση ινσουλίνης και εφόσον έτρωγα καθαρα χωρίς σαβούρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα εναπόθεσης λίπους και οι θερμίδες ήταν στα πλαίσια που χρειαζόμουν.

αυτα βέβαια δεν είναι για όλους απλα σε κάποια άτομα μπορεί να είναι ευεργετικά , γι αυτο και λέω σ αυτούς που παιδεύονται και λένε τρώνε και δεν βάζουν κανένα κιλό , φάε και κανένα γλυκό μετα το φαί , τι φοβάσαι μην πάθεις ζάχαρο?

επίσης εδω ενα φόρουμ είμαστε όχι επιστημονική κοινότητα και η ουσία βρίσκετε στα πολυ απλα πράγματα , το πολυ ψήρισμα δεν χρειάζετε ,δεν είμαστε ούτε καν σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο , που και οι επαγγελματίες κάνουν απλα και βασικά πράγματα , τα περίπλοκα τα κάνουν όσοι δεν ξέρουν επειδη νομίζουν το μυστικό βρίσκετε εκεί και τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα , το μόνο που μένει είναι άγχος και ταλαιπωρία .

το μεταπροπονητικό είναι ένα καλό ταιμινκ υψηλής πρωτεινοσύνθεσης , οπότε γιατι να μην εκμεταλευτούμε αυτο το τάιμινκ να δώσουμε στο σώμα να αποροφήσει περισσότερο και πιο γρήγορα και μετα απο καμια ώρα να φάμε και το κανονικό γεύμα , απλα πράματα .

δεν παίρουμε φάρμακο η αντιβίωση , ενα γεύμα άμεσης απορόφησης ακόμα και μπανάνα η φρούτο καλό είναι , υπάρχουν πολλες και εύκολες λύσεις .

ο Γιώργος Τουλιάτος σαν ειδικός και λόγω ιδιότητας επειδη έχει ασχοληθεί με το θέμα τα λέει και οφείλει να τα πεί πιο επιστημονικα και δεν κατανοούνται απο τον μεσο αθλούμενο και δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν κιόλας , απλα καλά είναι να συζητάμε όμορφα και να ανταλλάσουμε απόψεις , γιατι μόνο κερδισμένοι βγαίνουμε και ο καθένας κρατάει αυτα που τον ενδιαφέρουν .

δεν γίνετε δηλαδή να επιβάλω εγω με το ζόρι την άποψή μου , απο κεί και πέρα ο καθένας αποροφά αυτα που νομίζει , ουτε τα χωράφια μας έχουμε να χωρίσουμε εδω μεσα ούτε τίποτε και δεν χρειάζονται κόντρες και εγωισμοί , αυτα δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου και χαλάνε το κλίμα μεταξυ των μελών του φόρουμ 

καθε γνώστης του αντικειμένου όταν θέλει καλοπροαίρετα μπορεί να πεί την άποψή του , απλα το κάνει έχοντας το αίσθημα ευθύνης να περάσει κάποια μυνήματα και γνώσεις , αλλα δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα τα ασπαστούν και θα εφαρμόσουν , άλλωστε δεν έχουν όλοι υψηλούς αγωνιστικούς στόχους σε ενα φόρουμ  και αυτοι που έχουν πολλοί δεν συμμετέχουν καν  :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

> Και γω καπως ετσι παίζω. Αμεσως μετα whey η οποια μου δινει 5-10 γρ υδατ. Και αφου κανω ντουζακι αρχιζω το μαγειρεμα οποτε τρωω κανονικο γευμα 45-60 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση.
> 
> Η γλυκοζη- μαλτο- δεξτρο κλπ κλπ δε λειτουργησαν καλά σε μενα. Με μπουχτιζαν και κολλουσε ολο το συστημα για κανα 2ωρο. Θελω να ηρεμησω λιγο απο την ενταση της προπονησης για να φαω.


εγω μετα απο την προπονηση τρωω τα παντα και αρκετη πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα να παω σπιτι και να την βγαλω με ενα σκουπακι πρωτεινη μονο με τιποτα.θελω ποσοτητα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

> απαντηση στο ερωτημα και σε πολλα ακομη,θα βρεις στο εμπεριστατωμενο και επιστημονικα καταρτισμενο επιστημονικο μου συγγραμα,''ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΑΣΚΗΣΕΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟΔΙΕΓΕΣΗ,ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ'',απο τις εκδοσεις ασταρτη(2103829829).


Με συγχωρεις George Toul εδω περα δεν πουλαμε τις γνωσεις μας. Ειναι δωρεαν γιαυτο αμα θελουμε βοηθαμε  :08. Toast:  (φιλικα)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ο πρωταθλητης και μρ.ελλας,Ηλιας Τριανταφυλλου,τα ειπε ολα.καλο βραδυ σε φιλους και μη

----------


## NASSER

> Μου δουλευει καλα γυρω στις 2,5 ωρες πριν την  προπονηση ενα γευμα με ρυζι κ πρωτεινη απο κρεας, δηλαδη ειτε κοτοπουλο  ειτε μοσχαρι .Αυτο ειναι για μενα το λεγομενο "pump meal"  μου δινει  αρκετη ενεργεια κ καλα πρηξιματα επανω στην προπονηση.Δεν βαζω ποτε απλο  κ φρουτα πριν γιατι μου ριχνουν αποτομα τα επιπεδα σακχαρου στο αιμα κ  εκτος του οτι ξεμενω απο ενεργεια επανω στην προπονηση μπορει να παθω κ  υπογλυκαιμια.
> 
> Απλα πριν την προπονηση κανα μισαωρο θα βαλω 1 δοση νιτρικο κ 1 δοση BCAA.
> 
> Μετα την προπονηση αναλογα σε τι φαση ειμαι .... συνηθως αμεσως μετα  παιρνω τα αμινοξεα μου (BCAA),  κρεατινη( μονουδρικη μονο), γλουταμινη,  βιταμινη Ε, βιταμινη C, Q10(αν εισαι κατω απο 30 ετων δεν το χρειαζεσαι  ιδιαιτερα).
> 
> 5 λεπτα μετα απο αυτο πινω γλυκοζη σε σκονη διαλειμενη σε νερο.Βαζω 1γρ γλυκοζης για καθε κιλο σωματικου μου βαρους.
> 
> Μετα απο 5 λεπτα απο αυτο πινω πρωτεινη γουεϊ .
> ...


Αυτό είναι ένα ένα ποστ του Σταύρου Παπαδόπουλου σε άλλο θέμα, πριν λίγα λεπτά.
Πιστεύω αξίζει να υπάρχει και εδώ.

----------


## Christos100

καλησπερα, θεωρειτε πως μπορει να αντικατασταθει η whey protein απο ενα σωστο γευμα αμέσως μετα την προπονηση με βαρη?πχ αντι για ενα scoop , να καταναλωσουμε 1 ποτηρι γαλα και 4-5 ασπραδια αυγου?Ακόμη, θεωρειται πως τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι τα ιδια? Αν όχι ποιο θεωρειτε ως καταλληλότερο γευμα φουλ σε πρωτεινες αμεσως μετα απο την προπονηση?

----------


## beefmeup

διαβαζεις απο πανω μαν.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΟ:1)μπανανα με χυμο και αμινοξεα,η                   2)ρυζογκοφρετες-μπαρες δημητριακων  με φυστικοβουτυρο-ταχινι και αμινοξεα,η 3)
γιαουρτι 2% με καρυδια και μελι,μαζι με μια σοκολατα πρωτεινης.
πριν την προπονηση:νιτρικο,bcaa's,θερμογεννητικο,1000mg vit.c,ω-369,CLA,ΗΜΒ.
κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης: ισοτονικο διαλυμα 5% υδατανθρακα με μεταλλα(νατριο,χλωριο,ασβεστιο,μαγνησιο)
μετα την προπονηση:50 γρ.δεξτροζης-μαλτοδεξτρινης,5 gr.Βcaa's,5 gr.L-Glutamine,5gr. Creatine Monohydrate.1000mg Vιt.C, ω-369,CLA,ΗΜΒ. και κατοπιν μισης ωρας απομονωμενη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος(whey isolate-hydrolysate),σε νερο παντα για αμεση αφομοιωση.Ως εναλλακτικη λυση,μια πρωτεινη ογκου με κρεατινη και επιπλεον L-Glutamine-Bcaa's σε σκονη,μαζι με τα λοιπα συμπληρωματα.

----------


## Christos100

> καλησπερα, θεωρειτε πως μπορει να αντικατασταθει η whey protein απο ενα σωστο γευμα αμέσως μετα την προπονηση με βαρη?πχ αντι για ενα scoop , να καταναλωσουμε 1 ποτηρι γαλα και 4-5 ασπραδια αυγου?Ακόμη, θεωρειται πως τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι τα ιδια? Αν όχι ποιο θεωρειτε ως καταλληλότερο γευμα φουλ σε πρωτεινες αμεσως μετα απο την προπονηση?


 beef διαβασα αρκετα αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι βρηκα την απαντηση σε αυτο που ψαχνω, αν ειναι ευκολο ας βοηθησει καποιος, ευχαριστω.

----------


## beefmeup

το γαλα ειναι οκ,απλα θες κανα λιτρο.
απο κει κ περα ο,τι κ να φας απο πρωτεινη ειναι οκ αρκει να δεις τις ποσοτητες..κρεας η ψαρι ας πουμε.
κ φυσικα μπορεις να κανεις κ συνδιασμους πηγων οπως γραφεις κ στο ποστ σου.

το ιδανικο ειναι μια ορου γαλακτος ισως,αλλα αν δεν την εχεις κ παλι κανεις δουλεια με το φαι.
nothing beats whole food.

----------


## Christos100

> το γαλα ειναι οκ,απλα θες κανα λιτρο.
> απο κει κ περα ο,τι κ να φας απο πρωτεινη ειναι οκ αρκει να δεις τις ποσοτητες..κρεας η ψαρι ας πουμε.
> κ φυσικα μπορεις να κανεις κ συνδιασμους πηγων οπως γραφεις κ στο ποστ σου.
> 
> το ιδανικο ειναι μια ορου γαλακτος ισως,αλλα αν δεν την εχεις κ παλι κανεις δουλεια με το φαι.
> nothing beats whole food.


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου απλα κατι τελυταιο 300ml γαλα εχει 10γρ πρωτεινης θεωρεις οτι το να πιω 600Ml συν κατι αλλο θα ειναι οκ ή θα ειναι αρκετα βαρη και ισως φερει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## tolis93

εγω παντως πολυ σπανια επαιρνα γλυκοζη δεξτροζη κτλπ μετα απο τη προπονηση. παντα ειτε κανενα φρουτο ειχαι συνηθως πεπονι η μπανανα η ροδακινο με γιαουρτι κιολας και βρωμη. ειτε ειχα γευμα κανονικο με ρυζι και κοτοπουλο η μακαρονια μοσχαρι κτλπ και εχω μηνει αρκετα ικανοποιημενος απο θεμα αποδοσης εως τωρα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

1)οχι στην αργης αποδεσμευσης και αποροφησης καζεινη2)οχι στην αργης αποδεσμευσης και αποροφησης αλβουμινη.3)ναι στην υδρολυμενη,η απομονωμενη ορογαλακτικη πρωτεινη4)ναι σε εναν απλο υδατανθρακα(δεξτροζη-μαλτοδεξτρινη σε μορφη σκονης/ισοτονικου,η φρουκτοζη με τη μορφη μπανανας).5)εαν ομως ΔΕΝ θες να παρεις συμπληρωματα,και να πας σπιτι να φας στερεα τροφη-γευμα,τοτε το ψαρι εχει την καλυτερη αποροφηση,εξαιτιας των χαμηλων του λιπαρων.πρεπει να συνοδευεται απο απλο υδατανθρακα,πχ ασπρο ψωμι.εαν παραμελησεις τον απλο υδ/κα μετα το γυμναστηριο και περασεις κατευθειαν στο συνθετο αμυλο στο σπιτι(ρυχι-παταπα),δε θα εχεις την ιδανικη αναπληρωση μυικου γλυκογονου μεταπροπονητικως.αυτο θα το διαπιστωσεις την επομενη το πρωι,οπου θα εισαι κουρασμενος...

----------


## ελμερ

Μπορεις εναλλακτικα να φας 2 στραγγιστα γιαουρτια 2% λιπαρα και εισαι απο 28 εως και 40 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης αναλογα τη μαρκα.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου απλα κατι  τελυταιο 300ml γαλα εχει 10γρ πρωτεινης θεωρεις οτι το να πιω 600Ml συν  κατι αλλο θα ειναι οκ ή θα ειναι αρκετα βαρη και ισως φερει αντιθετα  αποτελεσματα?


υπαρχει θεμα με το γαλα,ριξε μια ματια κ εκει.
απο κει κ περα,σε καποιους πεφτει βαρυ σε αλλους οχι..αν δεν σε βαραινει εισαι κομπλε..
αντιθετα αποτελεσματα δεν γινεται να εχεις.
πως το εννοεις δλδ?

----------


## tolis93

τα ψαρια δεν εχουν λιπαρα τα περισσοτερα? :01. Unsure:  εκτος αν μιλαμε για τονο πχ γιατι ολα τα υπολοιπα που ξερω πχ απο φιλετο κοτοπουλο εχουν περισσοτερα λιπαρα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

η καζεινη ειναι αποριπτεα μεταπροπονητικα,και λογω της περιεκτικοτητας της σε λακτοζη,ενος μονοσακχαριτη που δημιουργει γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες(τυμπανισμο)

----------


## Christos100

> υπαρχει θεμα με το γαλα,ριξε μια ματια κ εκει.
> απο κει κ περα,σε καποιους πεφτει βαρυ σε αλλους οχι..αν δεν σε βαραινει εισαι κομπλε..
> αντιθετα αποτελεσματα δεν γινεται να εχεις.
> πως το εννοεις δλδ?


 αντιθετα αποτελεσματα εννοω να μην μπορει ο οργανισμος να την αποροφησει την πρωτεινη και να την αποβαλει

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

τα ψαρια οπως γλωσσα και μπακαλιαρος,εχουν ελαχιστο ωμεγα 3 λιπος και ως εκ τουτου ειναι ιδανικα για προαγωνιστικες διαιτες...

----------


## kokolakis

εγω επιμενω και οποτε δεν εχω γουει θα τρωω ασπραδια με μπανανα....!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

εαν δεν περνεις στεροειδη και εχεις μικρο σωματοτυπο,δε μπορεις να αφομοιωσεις ανα τριωρο πανω απο 30 γρ.πρωτεινης,με εξαιρεση μεταπροπονητικα που μπορεις να το διπλασιασεςι.εαν εισαι σε θεραπεια,η προσληψη πρωτεινης διπλασιαζεται,λογο της κατακρατησης αζωτου απο τους σκελετικυς μυες...

----------


## Christos100

> εγω επιμενω και οποτε δεν εχω γουει θα τρωω ασπραδια με μπανανα....!


 για τι ποσοτητες μιλας?η μπανανα δεν εχει μονο φρουκτοζη και υδατανθρακα?

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

μα η φρουκτοζη ειναι...υδατανθρακας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol

----------


## tolis93

> εαν δεν περνεις στεροειδη και εχεις μικρο σωματοτυπο,δε μπορεις να αφομοιωσεις ανα τριωρο πανω απο 30 γρ.πρωτεινης,με εξαιρεση μεταπροπονητικα που μπορεις να το διπλασιασεςι.εαν εισαι σε θεραπεια,η προσληψη πρωτεινης διπλασιαζεται,λογο της κατακρατησης αζωτου απο τους σκελετικυς μυες...


δηλαδη καθε οργανισμος απορροφα το ιδιο?ανεξαρτητως μυικων κιλων ηλικιας υψους κτλπ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Christos100

> μα η φρουκτοζη ειναι...υδατανθρακας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


 οσο ζει ο ανθρωπος μαθαινει ..

----------


## beefmeup

> αντιθετα αποτελεσματα εννοω να μην μπορει ο οργανισμος να την αποροφησει την πρωτεινη και να την αποβαλει


οχι μαν δεν ισχυει αυτο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

guten nacht tolis...1993

----------


## Christos100

> οχι μαν δεν ισχυει αυτο.


 τελεια, σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## kokolakis

> μα η φρουκτοζη ειναι...υδατανθρακας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * lol*


νομιζω δεν ειναι του επιπεδου σου και της μορφωσης σου αυτο.... τι θα πει και ο κοσμος...

 :02. Welcome: 

**** έχεις infraction για το ειρωνικό ύφος σου κατά επανάληψη*** mod team*

----------


## tolis93

> guten nacht tolis...1993


επισης καλο βραδυ αλλα κανονικα το ρωτησα γιατι αυτο καταλαβα :02. Wave:

----------


## Christos100

> νομιζω δεν ειναι του επιπεδου σου και της μορφωσης σου αυτο.... τι θα πει και ο κοσμος...


 λολ οπως λεει και ο george

----------


## Christos100

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια . καλη σας νυχτα

----------


## tolis93

καλο σου βραδυ χρηστο :02. Welcome:

----------


## Stavros76

> Αυτό είναι ένα ένα ποστ του Σταύρου Παπαδόπουλου σε άλλο θέμα, πριν λίγα λεπτά.
> Πιστεύω αξίζει να υπάρχει και εδώ.


Ευχαριστω Νασσερ που ποσταρες σε προηγουμενη σελιδα αυτου του τοπικ, το τι τρωω πριν κ μετα την προπονηση.
Θα ηθελα λοιπον να συμπληρωσω οτι αποφευγω τις φυτικες ινες στο γευμα πριν την προπονηση γιατι μου δημιουργουν φουσκωμα στο στομαχι κ επισης δεν επιτρεπουν να αφωμειωθει καλα κ συντομα ο υδατανθρακας του προ-προπονητικου μου γευματος.

Δεν παιρνω ποτε Νιτρικο μαζι με θερμογεννητικο πριν την προπονηση γιατι τα περισσοτερα νιτρικα εχουν μεσα καφεινη, επισης τα περισσοτερα θερμογεννητικα εχουν μεσα καφεινη.θεωρω μεγαλες λοιπον τις ποσοτητες κ αποφευγω αυτο τον συνδιασμο.Η το ενα βαζω η το αλλο αναλογα σε τι φαση βρικομαι.Αν βαζω Νιτρικο πριν την προπονηση, επιλεγω να βαλω θερμογεννητικο το πρωι.Ειδικα για καποιον αρχαριο η για καποιον που δεν πινει καφε κ δεν ειναι συνηθισμενος,  θα ηταν σκετη τρελα να κανει κατι τετοιο...

Τελος δεν τρωω καθολου λιπαρα μετα την προπονηση γιατι καθυστερουν την αφωμειωση της πρωτεινης.Ποιος ο λογος δηλ να πληρωνω πιο πολλα λεφτα για να παρω μια υδρολημενη ορογαλακτκη πρωτεινη ωστε να εχω την αμεση αποροφηση κ να βαζω στο ιδιο γευμα κ λιπαρα.Τα προτιμω το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο κ σε καποια αλλα γευματα της ημερας.

----------


## Stavros76

> Ευχαριστω Νασσερ που ποσταρες σε προηγουμενη σελιδα αυτου του τοπικ, το τι τρωω πριν κ μετα την προπονηση.
> Θα ηθελα λοιπον να συμπληρωσω οτι αποφευγω τις φυτικες ινες στο γευμα πριν την προπονηση γιατι μου δημιουργουν φουσκωμα στο στομαχι κ επισης δεν επιτρεπουν να αφωμειωθει καλα κ συντομα ο υδατανθρακας του προ-προπονητικου μου γευματος.
> 
> Δεν παιρνω ποτε Νιτρικο μαζι με θερμογεννητικο πριν την προπονηση γιατι τα περισσοτερα νιτρικα εχουν μεσα καφεινη, επισης τα περισσοτερα θερμογεννητικα εχουν μεσα καφεινη.θεωρω μεγαλες λοιπον τις ποσοτητες κ αποφευγω αυτο τον συνδιασμο.Η το ενα βαζω η το αλλο αναλογα σε τι φαση βρικομαι.Αν βαζω Νιτρικο πριν την προπονηση, επιλεγω να βαλω θερμογεννητικο το πρωι.Ειδικα για καποιον αρχαριο η για καποιον που δεν πινει καφε κ δεν ειναι συνηθισμενος,  θα ηταν σκετη τρελα να κανει κατι τετοιο...
> 
> Τελος δεν τρωω καθολου λιπαρα μετα την προπονηση γιατι καθυστερουν την αφωμειωση της πρωτεινης.Ποιος ο λογος δηλ να πληρωνω πιο πολλα λεφτα για να παρω μια υδρολημενη ορογαλακτκη πρωτεινη ωστε να εχω την αμεση αποροφηση κ να βαζω στο ιδιο γευμα κ λιπαρα.Τα προτιμω το βραδυ πριν τον υπνο κ σε καποια αλλα γευματα της ημερας.



Επισης σχετικα με τα λιπαρα μου κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας προτιμω να τα παιρνω απο τις τροφες κ οχι σε συμπληρωμα.Κανω συνδιασμο καποιου λιπαρου ψαριου με ελαιολαδο.Τα ψαρια ειναι γνωστα για την περιεκτικοτητα τους σε Ω3 λιπαρα.Οπως ειπα πριν,  το συνδιαζω με ελαιολαδο αφου σε 1 κουταλια της σουπας ελαιολαδο περιεχονται 9763μγρ Ω6 λιπαρα, προσπαθοντας ετσι οχι σε καθε γευμα αλλα συνολικα κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας να κραταω μια αντιστοιχια λιπαρων Ω3 κ Ω6 1 προς 2 περιπου αν κ ακομα αυτο δεν ειναι τεκμηριωμενο οτι θα πρεπει να συμβαινει.

Τελος προτιμω να παιρνω τα λιπαρα Ω3 απο τροφες οπως τα λιπαρα ψαρια γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα Ω εκει ειναι σε μορφη EPA(εικοσιπεντανοϊκο οξυ)  κ DHA(δοκοσοεξανοϊκου οξεως) ενω για τα συμπληρωματα καποιων εταιριων  σχετικα με τα λιπαρα δεν μπορω να ειμαι ποτε σιγουρος.

----------


## Stavros76

Να πω πως αναφερομαι παντα στο 1ο προσωπο ενικου γιατι απλα θελω να παραθεσω τι κανω σε καποια θεματα σχετικα με την διατροφη μου ωστε οι αναγνωστες να τα λαβουν ως δειγμα κ οχι ως υποδειξη για το τι πρεπει να κανουν,  γιατι το καθε σωμα ειναι διαφορετικο κ ισως κατι που για μενα λειτουργει κ ειναι παρα πολυ καλο, σε καποιον αλλο να εχει ακριβως αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

σχετικα με τα λιπαρα ωμεγα3,6,9 και συζευγμενο λινολεικο οξυ(cla),σταυρο παπαδοπουλε,τα βαζω μετα την προπονηση για λογους αποκαταστασης.οι ποσοτητες τους ειναι αμελητεες,ωστε να δημιουργησουν προβλημα στην αποροφηση των αμινοξεων(1+1γρ).και μια πρωτεινηεχει ανα δοση ελαχιστο λιπος,αυτο δεν αναστελει την αποροφηση της.σχετικα με τις ινες πριν την προπονηση,δε μου δημιουργουν φουσκωμα οσες ινες περιεχει μια μετρια μπανανα μια ωρα πριν τα βαρη,η μια μικρη μπαρα δημητριακωντωρα,εαν καποιος εχει προβλημα ευερεθιστου εντερου,καλο θα ειναι να το αποφυγει(ξερω πρωταθλητη ο οποιος πηγαινε φαγωμενος και επινε σοδα στο δρομο).επισης,ο συνδιασμος νιτρικου-θερμογεννητικου για αλλους δρα ως καταλυτης την ημερα ποδιων πχ.ξερω πολλους που περνουν διπλη δοση νιτρικου,αλλα και πινουν καφεδες μεσα στη μερα.

----------


## marvin

Τα δυο παραπανω ποστ δειχνουν πως και οι δυο χρησιμοποιητε διαφορετικη προσεγγιση στο θεμα των λιπαρων και των ινων αλλα και στους δυο δουλευει αρα εχει δικιο ο Σταυρος σε αυτο που λεει και που το θεωρω γενικα σωστο!!!




> Stavros76 
> γιατι το καθε σωμα ειναι διαφορετικο κ ισως κατι που για μενα λειτουργει κ ειναι παρα πολυ καλο, σε καποιον αλλο να εχει ακριβως αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Stavros76

> Τα δυο παραπανω ποστ δειχνουν πως και οι δυο χρησιμοποιητε διαφορετικη προσεγγιση στο θεμα των λιπαρων και των ινων αλλα και στους δυο δουλευει αρα εχει δικιο ο Σταυρος σε αυτο που λεει και που το θεωρω γενικα σωστο!!!


Ευχαριστω marvin,  προσπαθω να ειναι οσο περισσοτερο κατανοητα γινεται  κ να βαζω παραμετρους σε αυτα που λεω ωστε να ειμαι πιο σαφης.

----------


## tolis93

κυριε σταυρο μ αρεσει πολυ ο τροπος εξηγησης σας. πολυ απλος :03. Thumb up:  να ρωτησω κατι θα ηθελα πανω στο θεμα.διαβασα προσφατα οτι τα ανθρακουχα ποτα(δεν ανεφερε αν ειναι σοδα ανθρακουχο φυσικο νερο η αναψυκτικο) μειωνουν την οξυγονωση των κυτταρων και εμποδιζουν στη μεταφορα των συστατικων στους μυες και το συκωτι.αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο δε θα πρεπει να αποφευγονται ανθρακουχα νερα μετα τη προπονηση κυριως και μετα γενικα?

----------


## Stavros76

> κυριε σταυρο μ αρεσει πολυ ο τροπος εξηγησης σας. πολυ απλος να ρωτησω κατι θα ηθελα πανω στο θεμα.διαβασα προσφατα οτι τα ανθρακουχα ποτα(δεν ανεφερε αν ειναι σοδα ανθρακουχο φυσικο νερο η αναψυκτικο) μειωνουν την οξυγονωση των κυτταρων και εμποδιζουν στη μεταφορα των συστατικων στους μυες και το συκωτι.αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο δε θα πρεπει να αποφευγονται ανθρακουχα νερα μετα τη προπονηση κυριως και μετα γενικα?


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε , χαιρομαι γι αυτο.
Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε κατι συγκεκριμενο απο ερευνα κ δεν γνωριζω κ οτι κατι δεν το ξερω, απλα λεω οτι δεν γνωριζω.Παρολα αυτα σιγουρα τα ανθρακουχα ποτα δεν ειναι οτι κ πιο καλο για τον οργανισμο γενικα....
Το μονο που εχω ακουσει ειναι οτι δεν αφηνουν να αφωμειωθει καλα η πρωτεινη αλλα απλα το ακουσα δεν εχω διαβασει κατι εγκυρο.

* Παιδια σας παρακαλω να μου μιλατε στον ενικο ολοι ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας, χωρις "Κυριε" κτλ μου αρεσει αυτο απο την μια γιατι φανερωνει ευγενεια απο μερους σας αλλα εδω ολοι μια παρεα ειμαστε!

----------


## tolis93

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε , χαιρομαι γι αυτο.
> Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε κατι συγκεκριμενο απο ερευνα κ δεν γνωριζω κ οτι κατι δεν το ξερω, απλα λεω οτι δεν γνωριζω.Παρολα αυτα σιγουρα τα ανθρακουχα ποτα δεν ειναι οτι κ πιο καλο για τον οργανισμο γενικα....
> Το μονο που εχω ακουσει ειναι οτι δεν αφηνουν να αφωμειωθει καλα η πρωτεινη αλλα απλα το ακουσα δεν εχω διαβασει κατι εγκυρο.
> 
> * Παιδια σας παρακαλω να μου μιλατε στον ενικο ολοι ανεξαρτητου ηλικιας, χωρις "Κυριε" κτλ μου αρεσει αυτο απο την μια γιατι φανερωνει ευγενεια απο μερους σας αλλα εδω ολοι μια παρεα ειμαστε!


το μονο που βρηκα ειναι αυτο εδω οσο για τα υπολοιπα τι να πω. σπανιος ανθρωπος :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## alexandros91

paidia anevazei kapoios pou kserei diatrofh gia natural,xwris whey kazeines k m@l@kies?ok,de 8a xei thn idia epidosi,alla mh mamhsoume k thn ugeia mas

----------


## tolis93

> paidia anevazei kapoios pou kserei diatrofh gia natural,xwris whey kazeines k m@l@kies?ok,de 8a xei thn idia epidosi,alla mh mamhsoume k thn ugeia mas


μπορεις σε παρακαλω αρχικα να γραφεις ελληνικα.δευτερον να μη χρησιμοποιεις ασχημη γλωσσα ειναι κριμα και τριτων που βασιζεις οτι η πρωτεινη αλλαζει τις επιδωσεις? πρωτεινη ειναι.τρωγε κρεας αυγα γιαουρτια ιδια δουλεια κανεις.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

καλα εισαι 2 χρονια στο φορουμ και λες αυτες τις σαχλαμαρες?Τι δουλεια εχει να κανει η καζεινη ως προς το νατουραλ ή μη και ποια υγεια θα μαμησεις με την καζεινη?

εκτος αυτων,μπες στο θεμα με τη Διατροφη και διαβαζε.Δεν γινεται να σου βγαλει ενας ετσι διατροφη γενικα στο ακυρο.

----------


## alexandros91

σωστος ο 93.για γουεη μιλαω και κρεατινες.αυτα,μαμανε την υγεια

----------


## franky94

αλεξανδρε αυτα π λες δεν στεκουν γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ερευνα οτι δημιουργουν καποιο προβλημα τα συμπληρωματα με βαση σωστη χρηση!καταχρηση γενικως κανει κακο...

----------


## tolis93

> σωστος ο 93.για γουεη μιλαω και κρεατινες.αυτα,μαμανε την υγεια


φιλε μου δε ξερω ποιος σ εχει πει και τι αλλα με νορμαλ ποσοτητες πχ 2 σκουπ τη μερα δλδ 40-60 γρ σκονη πρωτεινης δε παθαινεις τιποτα.ειτε ειναι καζεινη ειτε ορου γαλακτος ειτε αλβουμινη ειτε σογιας ειτε πολλων πηγων κτλπ. η καταχρηση ναι (αν και δεν εχω καμια ερευνα να ποσταρω πανω σε αυτο) λογικα δημιουργει καποιο θεμα στο συκωτι. για τα νεφρα αν θυμαμαι δεν επιρεαζει καθολου. οποτε ειτε παιρνεις τη πρωτεινη σου απο κοτοπουλο ψαρι μοσχαρι γιαουρτια αυγα τυρια αλλαντικα κτλπ(που και εδω μπορεις να αναρωτηθεις, ειναι οκ αυτα που τρως?) και αν δε σου φτανουν απο αυτα(πραγμα δυσκολο αν εχεις τα χρηματα να υποστηρηξεις μια διατροφη με τροφες και μονο) τοτε πας και στο ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ(το γραφω κεφαλαια για να ευνοηθει οτι αυτη ειναι η δουλεια του) δηλαδη σε μια πρωτεινη σε σκονη δε θα βρεις κατι το διαφορετικο απο οτι θα εβρισκες σε πχ 100 γρ κοτοπουλο. Αν σε ενοχλει το θεμα οτι ειναι σκονη.σκεψου τα ζελε φρουτων.τις φρουτοκρεμες.τον πουρε σε σκονη το γαλα σε σκονη κτλπ.δεν ειναι κατι το πρωτογνωρο κτλπ μη σε ψαρωνει :03. Thumb up:  και αν εχεις ακουσει οτι μετα θα κρεμασεις κ τετοια.ειναι ενας μυθος που ενας θεος ξερει απο που βγηκε πραγματικα

----------


## Nikos20man

πιαδια διαβαζω το αρθρο http://bodybuilding.gr/index.php?opt...10-00&Itemid=4 και λεει: [B]*Χρησιμοποιείστε μόνο νερό μετά την προπόνηση, ποτέ μη χρησιμοποιείτε χυμό, γάλα ή σόδα*.  αλλα μετα σε ενα αλλο αρθρο το οποιο δεν μπορω να βρω το λινκ τωρα (συγγνωμη) λεει οτι: Α*ν δεν είστε σε γραμμωση, θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσετε να καταναλώσετε μερικα απλα carbs (φρούτα ή χυμούς φρούτων και μελι, οχι cookies και πρόχειρο φαγητό) μετά την προπονηση.* 

τελικα τι ισχυει? (μιλαμε παντα για ογκο και οσον αφορα το θεμα χυμου) 
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Φίλε μου και τα 2 σωστα ειναι. Δεν ειναι όλοι οι οργανισμοι ίδιοι.  

Εγω προτιμώ το νερο γιατι μετα την προπόνηση είμαι λίγο διαλυμενος και δεν λειτουργεί το στομάχι μου πολύ καλα οπότε στο πρωτο μισάωρο που παίρνω τη Whey δε θελω να φορτώνω με πολλές πολλές θερμιδες. Μετα που χαλαρωνω τρωω ενα φρουτάκι ή 1-2 αγγουρακια μαζι με κανονικό φαγητό.

----------


## Billys51

Παιδια μετα απο προπονηση με βαρη τι προτεινεται να τρωω? Να προσθεσω επισης οτι δεν εχω καποιο συμπληρωμα διατροφης.
Ειναι καλα 1 βρασμενο αυγο, 1 τοστ και 1 κακαο( γαλα με χεμο οχι ετοιμο)..

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια μετα απο προπονηση με βαρη τι προτεινεται να τρωω? Να προσθεσω επισης οτι δεν εχω καποιο συμπληρωμα διατροφης.
> Ειναι καλα 1 βρασμενο αυγο, 1 τοστ και 1 κακαο( γαλα με χεμο οχι ετοιμο)..


θα σου κανουν δουλεια κ αυτα αλλα θα προτεινα 1-2 φρουτακια η 1 καλη φετα καρπουζι με 4-5 ασπραδια και 1 κροκο(απορροφονται γρηγορα τα λιπαρα του διαβασα και ειναι και τοσα που δε θα καθυστερησουν τπτ) η ενα κανονικο γευμα ειναι κομπλε εκει πχ μακαρονια με κοτοπουλο ρυζι με κοτοπουλο η μοσχαρι η ψαρι κτλπ. βασικα θα εβγαζα το γαλα με το χεμο δε μ καθεται καλα κ θα βαζα χυμο και παραπανω κρεας στο τοστ αν κρατουσα το ιδιο.νταξει γνωμη μ δε θα δεις κ καμια τρελη διαφορα σιγουρα

----------


## skel

> Παιδια μετα απο προπονηση με βαρη τι προτεινεται να τρωω? Να προσθεσω επισης οτι δεν εχω καποιο συμπληρωμα διατροφης.
> Ειναι καλα 1 βρασμενο αυγο, 1 τοστ και 1 κακαο( γαλα με χεμο οχι ετοιμο)..


καλό είναι ακριβώς μετά από την προπόνηση μια μπανάνα και καλύτερα νερό παρά χυμό 
μετά από μισή ώρα φτιάξε 3 αυγά τηγανητά (2 κρόκους ) ή 2 βραστά

----------


## Billys51

Ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ! Το χεμο δεν θα το αλλαξω επειδη εχει τις βιταμινες κτλπ απλα θα προσθεσω 1-2 αυγα και μια χαρα.Αυτα τρωω το πρωι μετα την προπονηση.Μιση ωρα-45 λεπτακια πριν παω προπονηση τρωω ενα μπολ με γαλα και κουακερ μεσα ειναι σωστο κ αυτο?

----------


## DisasterK

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι.. Δυστηχώς οι μόνες ώρες που προλαβαίνω να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο είναι απο της 7 και μετά..Οπότε τελειώνω κατα τις 8:30-9:00.Έχω μία πρωτείνη αύξησης όγκου και επειδή έχει full υδατάνθρακα μου πρότειναν να μην την πίνω μετά την προπόνηση αφού την πέρνω τόσο βράδυ γιατί θα "μετατρέπεται" σε λίπος.Έτσι λοιπόν πέρνω την πρωτείνη μία φορά το πρωί και μία πριν την προπόνηση..Εδώ τίθονται 2 ερωτήματα :

*1)* Πόση ώρα πριν την προπόνηση πρέπει να την πίνω? 
*2)* Τι να τρώω μετά την προπόνηση? Μου πρότειναν μετά την προπόνηση να πίνω μία καθαρή πρωτείνη , αλλά δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για να πάρω και καθαρή.. So..?

_Σκοπός μου είναι η αύξηση βάρους φυσικά..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !_

----------


## thegravijia

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι.. Δυστηχώς οι μόνες ώρες που προλαβαίνω να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο είναι απο της 7 και μετά..Οπότε τελειώνω κατα τις 8:30-9:00.Έχω μία πρωτείνη αύξησης όγκου και επειδή έχει full υδατάνθρακα μου πρότειναν να μην την πίνω μετά την προπόνηση αφού την πέρνω τόσο βράδυ γιατί θα "μετατρέπεται" σε λίπος.Έτσι λοιπόν πέρνω την πρωτείνη μία φορά το πρωί και μία πριν την προπόνηση..Εδώ τίθονται 2 ερωτήματα :
> 
> *1)* Πόση ώρα πριν την προπόνηση πρέπει να την πίνω? 
> *2)* Τι να τρώω μετά την προπόνηση? Μου πρότειναν μετά την προπόνηση να πίνω μία καθαρή πρωτείνη , αλλά δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για να πάρω και καθαρή.. So..?
> 
> _Σκοπός μου είναι η αύξηση βάρους φυσικά..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !_


μετα την προπομηση θα την περνεις γιατι ο οργανισμος τοτε χρειαζεται πρωτεινη κ υδατανθρακες.δεν εχει σημασια αν ειναι βραδυ η οχι -σημασια εχει οτι την περνεις μολις Τελειωσεις την προπονηση ...οχι πριν

----------


## nwnc

Τι λέτε για αυγά με ριζόγαλο μετά την προπόνηση δηλαδή το πρώτο μισάωρο.Και μετά απο 1-1.5 ώρα κανονικό φαγητό?

----------


## magavaTOUT

αν σε βολευει, go for it

----------


## Devil

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι.. Δυστηχώς οι μόνες ώρες που προλαβαίνω να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο είναι απο της 7 και μετά..Οπότε τελειώνω κατα τις 8:30-9:00.Έχω μία πρωτείνη αύξησης όγκου και επειδή έχει full υδατάνθρακα *μου πρότειναν να μην την πίνω μετά την προπόνηση αφού την πέρνω τόσο βράδυ γιατί θα "μετατρέπεται" σε λίπος.Έτσι λοιπόν πέρνω την πρωτείνη μία φορά το πρωί και μία πριν την προπόνηση..*Εδώ τίθονται 2 ερωτήματα :
> 
> *1)* Πόση ώρα πριν την προπόνηση πρέπει να την πίνω? 
> *2)* Τι να τρώω μετά την προπόνηση? Μου πρότειναν μετά την προπόνηση να πίνω μία καθαρή πρωτείνη , αλλά δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα για να πάρω και καθαρή.. So..?
> 
> _Σκοπός μου είναι η αύξηση βάρους φυσικά..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων !_


ειναι λαθος αυτο που σου προτειναν....

καλητερα να μαζεψεις τους περισσοτερους υδατανθρακες μετα την προπονηση..... ακομα και ας ειναι βραδυ..... 

με την προπονηση η ευαισθησια των GLUT4(μεταφορεις γλυκοζης στα κυτταρα) αυξανεται περισσοτερο στους μυς παρα στο λιπος....  αντιθετα με τις αλλες ωρες τις μερας οπου ειναι αυξημενη και στους 2 ιστους οπως πχ το πρωι....

εγω θα σου ελεγα μιας και το εχεις βαλτο μετα την προπο.....  αμα ειναι τιγκα στην ζαραρη βαλε μικρη ποσοτητα.... και μετα απο καμια ωρα κανε κανονικο γευμα με υδατανθρακα + πρωτεινη + λιπαρα.... 

απλα για να ισοροπησεις τις θερμιδες σου μειωσε υδατανθρακα απο καποιο αλλο γευμα μεσα στη μερα....

----------


## Devil

> Τι λέτε για αυγά με ριζόγαλο μετά την προπόνηση δηλαδή το πρώτο μισάωρο.Και μετά απο 1-1.5 ώρα κανονικό φαγητό?


πηγαινε κατευθειαν για κανονικο φαγητο.... μικρη η διαφορα....

----------


## Jart

παιδια εγω καπακι μετα την προπ τρωω μια μπανανα και μετα απο κανα 20λεπτο κανονικο φαγητο και ως υδατανθρακα συνηθως μακαρονια,ψωμι ολικης η ρυζι..

----------


## skel

> παιδια εγω καπακι μετα την προπ τρωω μια μπανανα και μετα απο κανα 20λεπτο κανονικο φαγητο και ως υδατανθρακα συνηθως μακαρονια,ψωμι ολικης η ρυζι..


πολύ σωστός και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω αν και τρώω το κανονικό φαγητό μετά  από 30-40 λεπτά

----------


## Steloukos

Ενα διαστημα που δεν επαιρνα συμπληρωματα επινα 2 ποτηρια απαχο γαλα με hemo και ετρωγα και μια μπανανα.Να τονισω οτι ημουν σε ογκο...και μετα απο 1-1,5 ωρα ετρωγα κανονικο φαγητο.Απο ερευνες εχει διαπειστωθει οτι το απαχο σοκολατουχο ειναι καλο μεταπροπονητικο. :05. Biceps:

----------


## beefmeup

> .Απο ερευνες εχει διαπειστωθει οτι το απαχο σοκολατουχο ειναι καλο μεταπροπονητικο.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marios89

εγω μετα την προπονηση (κανενα 40-50λεπτο μετα) παιρνω πιτακι βρωμης με μερεντα,μελι και κανενα αμυγδαλο..καλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## Mitsen

> εγω μετα την προπονηση (κανενα 40-50λεπτο μετα) παιρνω πιτακι βρωμης με μερεντα,μελι και κανενα αμυγδαλο..καλα δεν ειναι?


A, εσύ φτιάχνεις κρέπα δηλαδή? βάλε λίγη μπανάνα και λίγο εκμέκ παγωτό :01. Razz: 

too much υδατάνθρακας!

----------


## Giannistzn

> εγω μετα την προπονηση (κανενα 40-50λεπτο μετα) παιρνω πιτακι βρωμης με μερεντα,μελι και κανενα αμυγδαλο..καλα δεν ειναι?


Καλύτερα θα ήταν μόλις τελειώσεις την προπόνηση να έχεις κάποια πηγή πρωτεΐνης και μετά το γεύμα που λες. 

Αν και όπως είπε και ο μιτσεν αρκετός υδ/κας και λιπαρά. Από πρωτεΐνη δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν λες ποσότητες. Βέβαια αν καλύπτει τις θερμιδικες σου ανάγκες σε εμάς περισσεύει.

----------


## marios89

> Καλύτερα θα ήταν μόλις τελειώσεις την προπόνηση να έχεις κάποια πηγή πρωτεΐνης και μετά το γεύμα που λες. 
> 
> Αν και όπως είπε και ο μιτσεν αρκετός υδ/κας και λιπαρά. Από πρωτεΐνη δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν λες ποσότητες. Βέβαια αν καλύπτει τις θερμιδικες σου ανάγκες σε εμάς περισσεύει.



εννοητε μετα την προπονηση αμεσως μετα παιρνω whey,creatine monohytrate,δεξτροζη (ολα μαζι) και οταν παω σπιτι υστερα απο κανενα 30-40 λεπτο τρωω το πιτακι της βρωμης

τι λετε? να σταματησω το πιτακι βρωμης?

----------


## Giannistzn

Αυτο εχει να κανει με την ολη διατροφη σου, δεν μπορει να σου πει καποιος αν ειναι γενικα καλη ή κακη επιλογη.

Το μεταπροπονητικο σου ειναι οκ, απο εκει και περα εαν χρειαζεσαι συμβουλες για την υπολοιπη διατροφη ή δεν εισαι σιγουρος, ανοιξε ενα θεμα  :01. Wink:

----------


## oldhiphop

Παιδια αν μετα την προπονηση που τελιονη γυρο στις 8.30 το βραδυ παρω πρωτεινη 25γρ+waxy maize 30γρ. Μετα αν δεν φαω υδατανθρακα και φαω μονο κανα τονο η κρεατικο υπαρχη προβλημα? διοτι ειναι και βραδυ

----------


## mitsoulas

Επειδη συγουρα αν ψαξω τα θεματα καπου θα το βρω αλλα επειδη βαριεμαι να καθομαι να ψαχνω να κανω μια ερωτηση παρα πολυ απλη :
Γυμναζομαι το βραδυ τελιωνω αργα ουτε σκεψη για βραδυνο γευμα λοιπον , τι ειναι πιο σωστο κατα την γνωμη σας 
α) ροφημα πρωτεινης και υπνος ή 
β) ροφημα πρωτεινης μια κουταλια μελι και υπνος
Το εγραψα αυτο γιατι ρωτησα γυμναστρια και μου ειπε διαφορα και μεσα σε αυτα μου ειπε και για το μελι τι λετε κανει ή δεν κανει καλο το μελι το βραδυ πρυν τον υπνο.

----------


## RAMBO

Απο αυτα που λες το δευτερο...αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι οχι γευμα?....μπορεις ανετα να φασ κατι πρωτεινουχο(κοτοπουλο κτλ) μαζι με μια σαλατα και μια βραστη πατατα

----------


## mitsoulas

> Απο αυτα που λες το δευτερο...αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι οχι γευμα?....μπορεις ανετα να φασ κατι πρωτεινουχο(κοτοπουλο κτλ) μαζι με μια σαλατα και μια βραστη πατατα


Φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα τελιωνω την γυμναστικη τα μεσανυχτα αν πιω το ροφημα θα πρεπει να περιμενω και μια ωρα ακομα για να φαω κατι και αν φαω κοτα -σαλατα-πατατα μετα τις 01:00 αντε να σε παρει ο υπνος μετα με το στομαχι τουμπανο.

----------


## Steloukos

> Φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα τελιωνω την γυμναστικη τα μεσανυχτα αν πιω το ροφημα θα πρεπει να περιμενω και μια ωρα ακομα για να φαω κατι και αν φαω κοτα -σαλατα-πατατα μετα τις 01:00 αντε να σε παρει ο υπνος μετα με το στομαχι τουμπανο.


Φαε και καμια μπανανα μαζι με την whey και το μελι και φαε κανενα γιαουρτακι 40-60 λεπτα μετα.Το γιαουρτι μπρος στο τιποτα κατι ειναι,ειναι και ελαφρυ και εχει και καζεινη.

----------


## RAMBO

Επισης την πρωτεινη βαλτη με γαλα για αργη αποροφηση :01. Wink:

----------


## mitsoulas

Σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο για το ενδοιαφερων σας αλλα μαλλον θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη του RAMPO με 1 κουταλια
μελι. Μπορει και να βαλω την πρωτεινη στο γιαουρτι και να ριξω μια κουταλια μελι απο πανω παντως καταλαβα τι πρεπει 
 να κανω , σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## nwnc

Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση τρωώ 5 ασπράδια + 1 αυγό και σιρόπι γλυκόζης 20γρ περίπου = 16 carbs.Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις

1) Η ποσότητα υδατανθράνκων είναι καλή ή να αυξήσω;
2)Μετά από πόση ώρα πορώ να τρώω το επόμενο γεύμα συνύθως ρύζι με κότα;μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα μετά από 1-1,5 ώρα

----------


## Eddie

> Αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση τρωώ 5 ασπράδια + 1 αυγό και σιρόπι γλυκόζης 20γρ περίπου = 16 carbs.Έχω 2 ερωτήσεις
> 
> 1) Η ποσότητα υδατανθράνκων είναι καλή ή να αυξήσω;
> 2)Μετά από πόση ώρα πορώ να τρώω το επόμενο γεύμα συνύθως ρύζι με κότα;μέχρι τώρα έτρωγα μετά από 1-1,5 ώρα


Δεν υπαρχει καλη και κακη ποσοτητα..ολα εξαρτωνται απ τις αναγκες σου.Βασικα εαν τρως ολοκληρο αυγο μετα την προπονηση τη γλυκοζη την βλεπω περιττη..ενα απ τα 2 καλυτερα να αφαιρεσεις..η δηλαδη θα φας 6 ασπραδια με τη γλυκοζη για να φας μετα την κοτα με το ρυζι,η θα φας 5ασπραδια κι ενα ολοκληρο χωρις τη γλυκοζη.Βεβαια μπορεις να φας κ την κοτα με το ρυζι μετα την προπονηση..απ τη στιγμη που δε χρησιμοποιεις συμπληρωμα,λιγη σημασια εχει η σειρα.Μια ωρα μετα ειναι καλη ωρα,ναι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nwnc

Tην γλυκόζη την τρώω σαν υδατάνθρακα για αναπλήρωση μυικού γλυκογόνου.Ο κρόκος τι σχέση έχει με αυτό;
Τα ασπράδια τα τρώω πρώτα επειδή απορροφούνται γρήγορα.Αντι για συμπλήρωμα.Λάθος κάνω;

----------


## Eddie

> Tην γλυκόζη την τρώω σαν υδατάνθρακα για αναπλήρωση μυικού γλυκογόνου.Ο κρόκος τι σχέση έχει με αυτό;
> Τα ασπράδια τα τρώω πρώτα επειδή απορροφούνται γρήγορα.Αντι για συμπλήρωμα.Λάθος κάνω;


Η γλυκοζη ειναι πολυ γρηγορα αφομοιωσιμη πηγη υδατ κι ο λογος που την παιρνουμε μεταπροπονητικα ειναι γιατι προκαλει αποτομη αυξηση της ινσουλινης μεταφεροντας αμεσα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα (πρωτεινη) στους μυες,χοντρικα.Εαν βαλεις λιπαρα (κροκος) μειωνεις κατα πολυ την γρηγορη αφομοιωση της γλυκοζης που εμεις την προτιμουμε γι αυτο τον λογο..

----------


## andreasaxo

Παιδιά, είναι απαραίτητος δηλαδή ο υδατάνθρακας στο μεταπροπονητικό;
Αν πάρουμε μόνο πρωτεΐνη;

----------


## Steloukos

> Παιδιά, είναι απαραίτητος δηλαδή ο υδατάνθρακας στο μεταπροπονητικό;
> Αν πάρουμε μόνο πρωτεΐνη;


Ο απλος υδατανθρακας ειναι απαραιτητος μετα την προπονηση για την αποκατασταση του μυικου γλυκογονου προκειμενου να εχεις ενεργεια για την επομενη προπονηση και για να αναπτυχθουν-ανακαμψουν οι μυς.Ο υδατανθρακας που θα παρεις (καλες επιλογες δεξτροζη,μαλτοδεξτρινη) θα παει στους μυς την συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη και οχι στην κοιλια.Επισης ο υδατανθρακας βοηθα στην αυξηση ινσουλινης η οποια παραλληλα θα βοηθησει στην καλυτερη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων.

----------


## andreasaxo

> Ο απλος υδατανθρακας ειναι απαραιτητος μετα την προπονηση για την αποκατασταση του μυικου γλυκογονου προκειμενου να εχεις ενεργεια για την επομενη προπονηση και για να αναπτυχθουν-ανακαμψουν οι μυς.Ο υδατανθρακας που θα παρεις (καλες επιλογες δεξτροζη,μαλτοδεξτρινη) θα παει στους μυς την συγκεκριμενη χρονικη στιγμη και οχι στην κοιλια.Επισης ο υδατανθρακας βοηθα στην αυξηση ινσουλινης η οποια παραλληλα θα βοηθησει στην καλυτερη απορροφηση των θρεπτικων συστατικων.


Μμμμμ  :01. Unsure:  , μάλιστα...
Επειδή 2 post μ'εχουν βάλει σε σκέψη.

Αυτό εδώ του beefmeup 
(αυτο ισχυει..οτι δεν σου χρειαζεται δλδ ο υ/ας εκει περα.
κ μαλιστα ηταν τα 10 πρωτα ποστ που ειχα κανει σαν νεο μελος στο φορουμ

το πρωτο μερος του ποστ σου ομως ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενο...
το σωμα δεν "χρειαζεται" τπτ εκεινη την ωρα..θα παρει ο,τι του δωσεις.
αν του δωσεις πρωτεινη,θα την διαχειριστει αναλογα..
αν τωρα εννοεις οτι μερος της μπορει να γινει ενεργεια(να οξειδωθει δλδ),αντι του υ/α,ισχυει αλλα υπο πολλες προυποθεσεις..
σε ενα μεσο αθλουμενο,οπως εσυ κ εγω αμφιβαλω αν γινεται αυτο..σε εναν αγωνιστικο με χαμηλο λιπος κ μεγαλη μυικοτητα,που ειναι υποθερμιδικα με χαμηλο υ/α εκει ναι,θα γινει..
σε ισο-υπερθερμιδικη διατροφη,χλωμο το βλεπω να γινεται δεδομενο οτι περνεις υ/ες μεσα στην μερα,κ αρκετους μαλιστα..

εν κατακλειδι ο υ/ας πανω κατω,αχρηστος ειναι σε εκεινη την φαση για το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των γυμναζομενων..ετσι κ αλλιως μετα απο λιγη ωρα θα κανεις ενα κανονικο γευμα που θα περιεχει..λες να καταβολισεις στο μισαωρο?
μπα..δεν νομιζω..)


Και αυτό εδώ του Devil
(οπως στα ειπε ο διονυσης απο πανω... απλα για να σπαμαρω κανω και εγω ενα ποστ...

για καποιον που κανει bbing ο υδατανθρακας στο postwo μπορει να ειναι και ανουσιος.... καθως δεν μας ενδιαφερει το γλυκογονο και τοσο οσο εναν αθλητη αντοχης κτλ κτλ....

ισχυει εν μερη.... το 1/4 τις πρωτεινης που θα παρεις θα κανει τον ''καμικαζι''.... δλδ θα ''καει'' για να ''χρησιμοποιηθει'' το υπολοιπο.... αλλα ανεξαρτητα απο την παρουσια υδατανθρακα η' οχι....

πολλες φορες ειναι και καλητερο να μην υπαρχει υδατανθρακας στο μεταπροπονητικο... πχ... οταν σε υποθερμιδικη οι θερμιδες ειναι χαμηλα... και οι υδατανθρακες χαμηλα..... σε πολλους προτινω να κοψουν υδατανθρακα απο το μεταπροπονητικο..... ειναι αρκετο ενα shake πρωτεινης για να κοψει τον καταβολισμο σε εκεινη τη φαση..... ετσι και αλλιως τις πρωτεινες σε περιοδους γραμμωσεις τις θες μονο για να κανουν τους καμικαζι για να μην χασεις μαζα...)

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εγω ποτέ δεν εβαζα υδ συστηματικά στο ποστ. Μπορω να πω οτι τους αποφευγα κιολας γιατι γυμναζομαι αργα.

Τωρα τελευταια βαζω ενα ξυνομηλο και 2 ricecakes με 2κγ μελι μαζι με το ροφημα και πιστευω οτι εχει διαφορά την αλλη μερα. Δεν ειμαι ουτε κομματια ουτε εχω το πρωι την ταση να φαω οτι βρω μπροστα μου. Ειμαι σε ελαφρως υποθερμιδικη. Φυσικα κοβω υδ απο τα προηγουμενα γευματα.

----------


## andreasaxo

> Εγω ποτέ δεν εβαζα υδ συστηματικά στο ποστ. Μπορω να πω οτι τους αποφευγα κιολας γιατι γυμναζομαι αργα.
> 
> Τωρα τελευταια βαζω ενα ξυνομηλο και 2 ricecakes με 2κγ μελι μαζι με το ροφημα και πιστευω οτι εχει διαφορά την αλλη μερα. Δεν ειμαι ουτε κομματια ουτε εχω το πρωι την ταση να φαω οτι βρω μπροστα μου. Ειμαι σε ελαφρως υποθερμιδικη. Φυσικα κοβω υδ απο τα προηγουμενα γευματα.


Εεεε εντάξει, ότι και να ναι, είναι υδατάνθρακες, έστω και σε λίγη ποσότητα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

οταν λετε μεταπροπονητικο,εννοειται την πρωτεινη που πινεις αμεσως μετα ή το γευμα που τρως μετα 1-2 ωρες του ροφηματος???πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται αυτη η διευκρινηση.

----------


## andreasaxo

> οταν λετε μεταπροπονητικο,εννοειται την πρωτεινη που πινεις αμεσως μετα ή το γευμα που τρως μετα 1-2 ωρες του ροφηματος???πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται αυτη η διευκρινηση.


Εγώ βασικά αναφέρομε σε αυτό που κάνουμε εντός 30 λεπτών μετά την προπόνηση.
Εγώ ας πούμε, επειδή αμέσως μετά παίρνω το green magnitude, περιμένω και μετά από 20-25-30 λεπτά πίνω το μεταπροπονητικό μου ρόφημα πρωτεΐνης.

----------


## just chris

ο καθενας οτι θελει δλδ! 

μια μπανανα,ενα μηλο,λιγο γαλα συμπηκνωμενο,λιγο μελι,εναμισο σκουπ πρωτ κ μπλεντερ δυνατο.
χεστηκα αν παχαινει,εμενα μ'αρεσει.

----------


## andreasaxo

> ο καθενας οτι θελει δλδ! 
> 
> μια μπανανα,ενα μηλο,λιγο γαλα συμπηκνωμενο,λιγο μελι,εναμισο σκουπ πρωτ κ μπλεντερ δυνατο.
> χεστηκα αν παχαινει,εμενα μ'αρεσει.


Χαχαχαχαχαχα  :01. Smile:  ωραίος.

----------


## Bellerophont

Καλησπέρα.

Θέλω να ρωτήσω σε πόση ώρα μετά την προπόνηση πρέπει να γίνει το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα. Ισχύει πως μετά την προπόνηση ο οργανισμός απελευθερώνει αυξητική ορμόνη η οποία προστατεύει του μυες και καίει λίπος. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να αφήναμε αυτή την ορμόνη να δράσει και να έχουμε το μεταπροπονητικό μας γεύμα μετά από 1 ή και 2 ώρες από την προπόνηση??

Θέλω τις γνώμες σας.

ΥΓ Το μεταπροπονητικό μου γεύμα αποτελείται από μια βραστή πατάτα (~200γρ) και 7 ασπράδια αυγών.

----------


## nwnc

> Η γλυκοζη ειναι πολυ γρηγορα αφομοιωσιμη πηγη υδατ κι ο λογος που την παιρνουμε μεταπροπονητικα ειναι γιατι προκαλει αποτομη αυξηση της ινσουλινης μεταφεροντας αμεσα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα (πρωτεινη) στους μυες,χοντρικα.Εαν βαλεις λιπαρα (κροκος) μειωνεις κατα πολυ την γρηγορη αφομοιωση της γλυκοζης που εμεις την προτιμουμε γι αυτο τον λογο..


Αυτο δεν το η ξερα.Και θα πειραξουν στην απορροφηση της γλυκοζης τα 7γρ λιπους του κροκου;;;
Κροκο τρωω για να συμπληρωνει τα ασπραδια αλλα και για την πρωτεινη.Αν το βγαλω θα πρεπει να φαω 10 ασπραδια που δεν γινεται.
Γλυκοζη  με εχει βολεψει και πιστευα πως εκανε δουλεια.
Τι προτεινεις;

----------


## Steloukos

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω σε πόση ώρα μετά την προπόνηση πρέπει να γίνει το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα. Ισχύει πως μετά την προπόνηση ο οργανισμός απελευθερώνει αυξητική ορμόνη η οποία προστατεύει του μυες και καίει λίπος. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να αφήναμε αυτή την ορμόνη να δράσει και να έχουμε το μεταπροπονητικό μας γεύμα μετά από 1 ή και 2 ώρες από την προπόνηση??
> 
> Θέλω τις γνώμες σας.
> 
> ΥΓ Το μεταπροπονητικό μου γεύμα αποτελείται από μια βραστή πατάτα (~200γρ) και 7 ασπράδια αυγών.


Δεν ξερω πια τι ισχυει.Αλλοι λενε να περιμενεις 30-40 λεπτα μετα το τελος της προπονησης και μετα να φας,αλλοι λενε οτι μετα τα βαρη καλο ειναι να κανεις χαλαρη αεροβια γτ αυξανει την τεστοστερονη,αλλοι λενε παιρνε πρωτεινη αμεσως μετα τα βαρη.Εγω προσωπικα παιρνω πρωτεινη και υδατανθρακα αμεσως μετα τα βαρη και μετα απο μια ωρα θα φαω ενα κανονικο γευμα.Παντως αν περιμενεις 1-2 ωρες να φας μετα την προπο νομιζω οτι μονο καλο δεν θα σου κανει.Γνωμη μου παντα :03. Thumb up: .

----------


## Steloukos

> Η γλυκοζη ειναι πολυ γρηγορα αφομοιωσιμη πηγη υδατ κι ο λογος που την παιρνουμε μεταπροπονητικα ειναι γιατι προκαλει αποτομη αυξηση της ινσουλινης μεταφεροντας αμεσα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα (πρωτεινη) στους μυες,χοντρικα.Εαν βαλεις λιπαρα (κροκος) μειωνεις κατα πολυ την γρηγορη αφομοιωση της γλυκοζης που εμεις την προτιμουμε γι αυτο τον λογο..


Ωπα μισο, αυτο εισαι σιγουρος 100% οτι ισχυει?Δλδ ας πουμε το για παραδειγμα το hemo που ριχνουμε στο πληρες γαλα και εχει ζαχαρη μεσα γινεται πιο αργης αφομιωσης,πολλα γλυκα που εχουν μεσα αυγα και ζαχαρη,η ζαχαρη επηρεαζεται απο τους κροκους και γινεται πιο αργης αφομιωσης?Αν γινεται κατι τετοιο νομιζω οτι η διαφορα ειναι ελαχιστη.Βασικα ο κροκος θα αργησει την απορροφηση των πρωτεινων που εχουν τα ασπραδια, οχι της γλυκοζης.

----------


## skel

> Ωπα μισο, αυτο εισαι σιγουρος 100% οτι ισχυει?Δλδ ας πουμε το για παραδειγμα το hemo που ριχνουμε στο πληρες γαλα και εχει ζαχαρη μεσα γινεται πιο αργης αφομιωσης,πολλα γλυκα που εχουν μεσα αυγα και ζαχαρη,η ζαχαρη επηρεαζεται απο τους κροκους και γινεται πιο αργης αφομιωσης?Αν γινεται κατι τετοιο νομιζω οτι η διαφορα ειναι ελαχιστη.Βασικα ο κροκος θα αργησει την απορροφηση των πρωτεινων που εχουν τα ασπραδια, οχι της γλυκοζης.



δηλαδή εννοείς να τρώμε αυγά χωρίς κρόκο ?

----------


## Steloukos

> δηλαδή εννοείς να τρώμε αυγά χωρίς κρόκο ?


Μετα την προπονηση ασπραδια χωρις κροκο γτ ο κροκος θα αργησει την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης.Το πρωι ας πουμε ή αλλη στιγμη της ημερας που δεν χρειαζεσαι αμεση απορροφηση της πρωτεινης(οσο στο μεταπροπονητικο)μπορεις να φας κροκο.Και συμπληρωμα πρωτεινης αν παρει καποιος με πχ καρυδια ας πουμε που εχουν λιπος η απορροφηση της πρωτεινης θα καθυστερησει σημαντικα.Το λιπος καθυστερει την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης και γενικα τροφες που ειναι πλουσιες σε λιπος (πχ μοσχαρι,σολωμος) αργουν να χωνευθουν σε σχεση με πιο στεγνες τροφες(πχ τσιπουρα,κοτοπουλο).

----------


## goldenera

Για εμένα αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση ρόφημα whey με υδατάνθρακα υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη (και αν παίρνεις άλλα συπληρώματα π.χ γλουταμίνη ή κρεατίνη επίσης μετά), και καμιά ώρα μετά κανονικό γεύμα.

----------


## warrior s

Για μένα το καλύτερο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα είναι ο χυμός από 2,3 πορτοκάλια+ 1 μπανάνα+1 λίτρο κατσικίσιο γάλα πλήρες οργανικό. Αυτό τρώω μετά από κάθε προπόνηση και έχω αύξηση μάζας και δύναμης σημαντική. Ούτε τα αυγά ούτε η πρωτείνη μπορούν να δώσουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.. Αλλά πολύ σημαντικό είναι να τρώς πολλές θερμίδες και στα επόμενα γεύματα...  :08. Food:

----------


## beefmeup

> Ούτε τα αυγά ούτε η πρωτείνη μπορούν να δώσουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα..


γιατι ετσι?

----------


## Devil

> γιατι ετσι?


τι δεν καταλαβαινεις? δεν σου δινουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα του εμετου στο ταβανι επειδη δεν προλαβες να φτασεις στη χεστρα.... :01. Mr. Green: 





> Για μένα το καλύτερο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα είναι  *ο χυμός από 2,3 πορτοκάλια*+ *1 μπανάνα*+*1 λίτρο κατσικίσιο γάλα πλήρες  οργανικό*. Αυτό τρώω μετά από κάθε προπόνηση και έχω αύξηση μάζας και  δύναμης σημαντική. *Ούτε τα αυγά ούτε η πρωτείνη μπορούν να δώσουν το  ίδιο αποτέλεσμα..* Αλλά πολύ σημαντικό είναι να τρώς πολλές θερμίδες και  στα επόμενα γεύματα...


βετζετοριο-βεγκαν φιλος?

----------


## warrior s

> γιατι ετσι?


Έγραψα αυτό που δουλεύει καλύτερα σε εμένα και αυτό που κάνω... Το ότι αυτό δουλεύει καλύτερα σε μένα δε σημαίνει ότι αυτό πρέπει να το κάνουν όλοι... Κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να πιουν γάλα και μάλιστα τόσο πολύ... Απλά έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά μεταπροπονητικά και αυτό δούλεψε καλύτερα...

----------


## goldenera

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις. Εξάλλου οι κανόνες κατά τη προσωπική μου γνώμη υπάρχουν για να καταρίπτονται. Βέβαια μιλάμε με γνώμονα τη γνώση που υπάρχει και εξελλίσεται με τον καιρό αφού κάθε τόσο η μία έρευνα συχνά ανερεί την προηγούμενη. Πάντως με τα λίγα που ξέρω θεωρώ ότι τα πορτοκάλια (αν τα τρως ολόκληρα  και μάλιστα 2-3 όπως γράφεις) έχουν πολύ ίνα η οποία θα σου καθυστερήσει αρκετά την αφομείωση της πρωτείνης από το γάλα. Αλλά είπαμε, αφού εσύ έχεις αποτέλεσμα τότε οκ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Έγραψα αυτό που δουλεύει καλύτερα σε εμένα και αυτό που κάνω... Το ότι αυτό δουλεύει καλύτερα σε μένα δε σημαίνει ότι αυτό πρέπει να το κάνουν όλοι... Κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να πιουν γάλα και μάλιστα τόσο πολύ... Απλά έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά μεταπροπονητικά και αυτό δούλεψε καλύτερα...


ναι δεν διαφωνω..
γιατι,ομως σε ρωτησα θεωρεις οτι αυτο δουλευει καλυτερα πανω σου,κ που το αποδιδεις..

----------


## warrior s

> ναι δεν διαφωνω..
> γιατι,ομως σε ρωτησα θεωρεις οτι αυτο δουλευει καλυτερα πανω σου,κ που το αποδιδεις..


Θα σου πω το σκεπτικό μου. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι μετά την προπόνηση μια μπανάνα χρειάζεται.Έχει βιταμίνες,μέτλλα, γλυκόζη κ.τ.λ. Ο χυμός πορτοκαλιού είναι άριστη πηγή βιταμίνης c που όλοι ξέρουν ότι είναι κλειδί για απόκατάσταση από σκληρή προπόνηση. Το κατσικίσιο γάλα έχει πρωτείνη άριστης ποιότητας η οποία απορροφάτε πολύ πιο γρήγορα από το αγελαδινό γιατί η καζείνη του κατσικίσιου γάλατος δεν πήζει πολύ στο στομάχι. Επίσης τα λιπαρά του κατσικίσιου είναι κυρίως mct και απορροφούνται γρήγορα και αυτά. Επίσης το κατσικίσιο γάλα με τα λιπαρά, τη χοληστερίνη και τις λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες βοηθάει στην αύξηση τεστοστερόνης. Με απλά λόγια απορροφάται γρήγορα παρά τα λιπαρά που έχει...

----------


## beefmeup

ομολογω οτι πρωτη φορα τα διαβαζω αυτα,οτι γινονται στο σωμα..κ τον συνδιασμο τους για μετα την προπονηση.
ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτα όλα καλα για θεωρία και να χαμε να λέγαμε , αλλα ο καθένας μπορεί να ακολουθήσει διαφορετικο δρόμο με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα 
και τα τριμπουλους και διαόλια και τριβόλια υπόσχονται διάφορα και αύξηση τεστοστερόνης αλλα όποιος έχει δεί αποτελέσματα εκτός απο την φαντασία του ας με τηλεφωνήσει

επίσης ας κάνει κάποιος αν έχει τα άντερα να πιεί μετα την προπόνηση ενα γραμμάριο ζάχαρης για καθε κιλό σωματικού βάρους και να ρίξει μεσα αμινοξέα υγρα και κρεατίνη και να το πιεί (πχ εγω έβαζα καποτε 100 γραμμάρια ζάχαρης ) εκεί να δεί τι θα δεί μέχρι και τ αυτια θα πριστούν και θα μεγαλώσουν .

αυτο το εκανα κατα διαστηματα σε πολυ βαρειες προπονήσεις και μάλιστα και σε προαγωνιστική περίοδο 
απο την άλλη μεταπροπονητικά έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και πρωτείνη με γάλα και φρούτα μπανανες και διάφορα ροφήματα με μια χαρα αποτελέσματα για την δουλειά που ήθελα να κανω 
αλλα μεταπροπονητικό χωρίς απλο υδατάνθρακα δε λέει για μενα , σιγα μην φαω και βρώμη μεταπροπονητικά

----------


## tyler_durden

παντως το γαλα γενικα αν και δεν το χα σε εκτιμηση με χει βοηθησει να ανεβω σε δυναμη θεωρω..
απο τοτε που εκοψα ενα 500αρι απο στεραιη τροφη και χω βαλει 500μλ το πρωι και 500 αμεσως μετα εχω δει ανοδο..

----------


## Devil

> Θα σου πω το σκεπτικό μου. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι μετά την προπόνηση μια μπανάνα χρειάζεται.Έχει βιταμίνες,μέτλλα, γλυκόζη κ.τ.λ. Ο χυμός πορτοκαλιού είναι άριστη πηγή βιταμίνης c που όλοι ξέρουν ότι είναι κλειδί για απόκατάσταση από σκληρή προπόνηση. Το κατσικίσιο γάλα έχει πρωτείνη άριστης ποιότητας η οποία απορροφάτε πολύ πιο γρήγορα από το αγελαδινό γιατί η καζείνη του κατσικίσιου γάλατος δεν πήζει πολύ στο στομάχι. Επίσης τα λιπαρά του κατσικίσιου είναι κυρίως mct και απορροφούνται γρήγορα και αυτά. Επίσης το κατσικίσιο γάλα με τα λιπαρά, τη χοληστερίνη και τις λιποδιαλυτές βιταμίνες βοηθάει στην αύξηση τεστοστερόνης. Με απλά λόγια απορροφάται γρήγορα παρά τα λιπαρά που έχει...


μαν μπορεις να τα στηριξεις αυτα που λες?

εγω διαφωνω και με την μπανανα postwo και με τα πορτοκαλια.... ισα ισα οταν εχω τους glut4 ετοιμους στους μυς να περιμενουν υδατανθρακα... δεν θα γουσταρα φρουτα για να τα στειλω στο συκωτι....

η βιταμινη C τη ρολο παιζει στην αποκατασταση? κατι ελεγαν καποτε περι κορτιζολης κτλ κτλ αλλα δεν εκανε ποτε τπτ...

αριστης ποιοτητας πρωτεινη? πως το καθοριζεις αυτο?  PDCAAS,BV? με τι? 
και ποσο γρηγορα αποροφατε? τι rate εχει δλδ πανω κατω?

αν εχεις την καλοσυνη στηριξετα με κατι για μας προκυπτουν σχετικα καινουργια αυτα....

----------


## lila_1

> ... δεν θα γουσταρα φρουτα για να τα στειλω στο συκωτι....
> 
> .


Devil, πάνω σ αυτό, μπορείς να μου πείς τι παίζει ακριβώς με τη φρουκτόζη? 
Λέμε ότι πάει και αναπληρώνει το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο, κ οκ πες μετά από προπ δεν παίρνουμε υ/κα έτσι κ αλλιώς... Η κατανάλωση της την υπόλοιπη μέρα μπορεί να σαμποτάρει την ενέργεια στο gym?
Δηλαδή δεν βοηθάει καθόλου στο μυικό γλυκογόνο? Δε μεταφέρεται τίποτα? 
Αν κάποιος δηλαδή από υ/κες τρώει μόνο φρούτα τί γίνεται?

----------


## warrior s

> μαν μπορεις να τα στηριξεις αυτα που λες?
> 
> εγω διαφωνω και με την μπανανα postwo και με τα πορτοκαλια.... ισα ισα οταν εχω τους glut4 ετοιμους στους μυς να περιμενουν υδατανθρακα... δεν θα γουσταρα φρουτα για να τα στειλω στο συκωτι....
> 
> η βιταμινη C τη ρολο παιζει στην αποκατασταση? κατι ελεγαν καποτε περι κορτιζολης κτλ κτλ αλλα δεν εκανε ποτε τπτ...
> 
> αριστης ποιοτητας πρωτεινη? πως το καθοριζεις αυτο?  PDCAAS,BV? με τι? 
> και ποσο γρηγορα αποροφατε? τι rate εχει δλδ πανω κατω?
> 
> αν εχεις την καλοσυνη στηριξετα με κατι για μας προκυπτουν σχετικα καινουργια αυτα....


Εντάξει αλλά τα φρούτα δεν έχουν μόνο φρουκτόζη, έχουν και γλυκόζη. Η βιταμίνη c είναι άριστο αντιοξειδωτικό και βοηθάει...Δεύτερον το γάλα έχει λακτόζη η οποία αναπληρώνει το μυικό γλυκογόνο. Επίσης το γάλα κάνει τον οργανισμό να εκκρίνει αρκετή ινσουλίνη κάτι καλό μετά από προπόνηση.
 Το κατσικίσιο ειδικότερα απορροφάτε πιο γρήγορα από το κρέας και το ψάρι και το κοτόπουλο. Επίσης έχει καλύτερο προφίλ αμινοξέων από αυτές τις πηγές. Για μένα είναι το καλύτερο μεταπροπονητικό για κάποιον που δεν παίρνει συμπληρώματα. Γιατί όπως είπε και ο κ. ηλίας πιο πάνω τα αμινοξέα είναι ότι καλύτερο postwo και έχει δίκιο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αλικη,ενα μερος της φρουκτοζης αναπληρωνει σε καποιο βαθμο το μυικο γλυκογονο,αλλα το μεγαλυτερο μερος της παει για το ηπατικο.
Τωρα το τι θα γινει στην προπονηση και τη μερα του καθενος πιστευω ειναι πολυ σχετικο...

----------


## spartan77

> ... δεν θα γουσταρα φρουτα για να τα στειλω στο συκωτι....






> Devil, πάνω σ αυτό, μπορείς να μου πείς τι παίζει ακριβώς με τη φρουκτόζη? 
> 
> Αν κάποιος δηλαδή από υ/κες τρώει μόνο φρούτα τί γίνεται?




δεν το εχω ξανακουσει αυτο...και μ ενδιαφερει, γιατι αρκετες φορες σαν postwo χτυπαω 
μια μπανανα και μετα πρωτεινη...

----------


## beefmeup

καπου το ειχαμε ξανακουβεντιασει κ εδω αυτο...

τι συκωτια,κ πρασσινα αλογα..ολα κοκορετσι ειναι.. :01. Razz:

----------


## spartan77

α ωραιο δεν το ειχα δει αυτο :03. Thumb up:  σ ευχαριστω!


ωραια τα κοκορετσια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> καπου το ειχαμε ξανακουβεντιασει κ εδω αυτο...
> 
> τι συκωτια,κ πρασσινα αλογα..ολα κοκορετσι ειναι..


Να σαι καλά ρε μπάρμπα, αυτό έψαχνα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

ουρτ..

----------


## average_joe

> καπου το ειχαμε ξανακουβεντιασει κ εδω αυτο...


μια αναλυση αυτης της ερευνας υπαρχει και στο θεμα Μαλτοδεξτρίνη και Δεξτρόζη σελ.10 ποστ 237- 244 για οποιον θελει να τσεκαρει περαιτερω.
αυτο που λεει ο @devil ειναι το nutrient partitioning οπου τα μακρος που δινονται μετα την προπονηση θα χρησιμοποιηθουν καλυτερα απο τον οργανισμο και πανε κυριως για μυικη αποκατασταση και λιγοτερο για δημιουργια λιπους.
υποθετω πως αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που πολλοι φορτωνουν το μεταπροπονητικο τους γευμα σε θερμιδες.
@devil, πεταξε κανα paper γιατι δεν εχω διαβασει ιδιαιτερα μονο σκορπιες πληροφοριες εδω μεσα.

----------


## Devil

> Devil, πάνω σ αυτό, μπορείς να μου πείς τι παίζει ακριβώς με τη φρουκτόζη? 
> Λέμε ότι πάει και αναπληρώνει το ηπατικό γλυκογόνο, κ οκ πες μετά από προπ δεν παίρνουμε υ/κα έτσι κ αλλιώς... Η κατανάλωση της την υπόλοιπη μέρα μπορεί να σαμποτάρει την ενέργεια στο gym?
> Δηλαδή δεν βοηθάει καθόλου στο μυικό γλυκογόνο? Δε μεταφέρεται τίποτα? 
> Αν κάποιος δηλαδή από υ/κες τρώει μόνο φρούτα τί γίνεται?


lila δες εδω.... :01. Wink: 

Fructose is an intermediary in the metabolism of glucose, but *there is  no biological need for dietary fructose*. When ingested                   by itself, fructose is poorly absorbed from the  gastrointestinal tract, and *it is almost entirely cleared by the  liver*—the                   circulating concentration is ≈0.01 mmol/L in  peripheral blood, compared with 5.5 mmol/L for glucose.

Fructose is absorbed from the gastrointestinal tract by a different  mechanism than that for glucose. *Glucose stimulates                   insulin release from the isolated pancreas, but  fructose does not.* Most cells have only low amounts of the glut-5  transporter,                   which transports fructose into cells. *Fructose cannot  enter most cells, because they lack glut-5,* whereas glucose is  transported                   into cells by glut-4, an insulin-dependent transport  system.

                  In one study, the consumption of high-fructose meals  reduced 24-h plasma insulin and leptin concentrations and increased  postprandial                   fasting triacylglycerols in women, but it did not  suppress circulating ghrelin, a major appetite-stimulating hormone.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...7169895.d02t02

Hepatic metabolism of fructose thus favors lipogenesis, and it is not surprising that several studies have found changes                   in circulating lipids when subjects eat high-fructose diets (4)

οποις θελει μεταφρασει μου το λεει... :01. Wink: 





> @devil, πεταξε κανα paper γιατι δεν εχω διαβασει ιδιαιτερα μονο σκορπιες πληροφοριες εδω μεσα.


περι partitioning ? η' για το fructose?

----------


## Devil

> Εντάξει αλλά τα φρούτα δεν έχουν μόνο φρουκτόζη, έχουν και γλυκόζη. Η βιταμίνη c είναι άριστο αντιοξειδωτικό και βοηθάει...Δεύτερον το γάλα έχει λακτόζη η οποία αναπληρώνει το μυικό γλυκογόνο. Επίσης το γάλα κάνει τον οργανισμό να εκκρίνει αρκετή ινσουλίνη κάτι καλό μετά από προπόνηση.
>  Το κατσικίσιο ειδικότερα απορροφάτε πιο γρήγορα από το κρέας και το ψάρι και το κοτόπουλο. Επίσης έχει καλύτερο προφίλ αμινοξέων από αυτές τις πηγές. Για μένα είναι το καλύτερο μεταπροπονητικό για κάποιον που δεν παίρνει συμπληρώματα. Γιατί όπως είπε και ο κ. ηλίας πιο πάνω τα αμινοξέα είναι ότι καλύτερο postwo και έχει δίκιο.


οκ ναι εχουν και γλυκοζη.... αλλα γιατι να παρεις γλυκοζη απο φρουτα πακετο με την φρουκτοζη.... ενω πολυ απλα με ενα ρυζακι εχεις κανει καλητερη δουλεια?

πως βοηθαει η βιταμινη C???????????? τι δεν καταλαβαινεις? ΠΩΣ ρωτησα.....

εστω οτι ειναι καλο η εκριση ινσουλινης.... απο εκει και περα εκριση εχεις και με την whey.... 

το οτι ειναι πιο ''γρηγορο'' το πες..... για πες μας και το rate.... βαλε και το προφιλ του..... και αμα θες και το σκορ που βαραει σαν πρωτεινη....

ασε τον κυριο Ηλια.... με εμενα μιλας....  :01. Mr. Green: 


και κατι ακομα..... εισαι βετζετεριαν η' οχι....? :08. Turtle:

----------


## average_joe

> περι partitioning ? η' για το fructose?


partitioning.




> παντως το γαλα γενικα αν και δεν το χα σε εκτιμηση με χει βοηθησει να ανεβω σε δυναμη θεωρω..
> απο τοτε που εκοψα ενα 500αρι απο στεραιη τροφη και χω βαλει 500μλ το πρωι και 500 αμεσως μετα εχω δει ανοδο..


ισοθερμιδικη η αντικατασταση και με παρομοια μακρος?
αν και θυμαμαι οτι δεν ζυγιζες αλλα ετσι απο περιεργεια.

----------


## Devil

> partitioning.



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14747278

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15334390

βασικα τσεκαρε εκει που λεει Related citations in PubMed γιατι ειναι πολλες οσο αναφορα το θεμα....

απο εκει και περα θες μονο περι glut4 κλτ κτλ.... η' και περι AMPK, mtor activation, igf και τα ρεστα? 
αλλα παει μακρεια η βαλιτσα να ξες.... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> αλλα γιατι να παρεις γλυκοζη απο φρουτα πακετο με την φρουκτοζη.... ενω πολυ απλα με ενα ρυζακι εχεις κανει καλητερη δουλεια?


γιατί είναι πιο νόστιμα!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Εγώ πάντως ΔΕ μπορώ να σπαταλάω θερμίδες για πράγματα που δε μ αρέσουν...... :08. Turtle:

----------


## warrior s

> οκ ναι εχουν και γλυκοζη.... αλλα γιατι να παρεις γλυκοζη απο φρουτα πακετο με την φρουκτοζη.... ενω πολυ απλα με ενα ρυζακι εχεις κανει καλητερη δουλεια?
> 
> πως βοηθαει η βιταμινη C???????????? τι δεν καταλαβαινεις? ΠΩΣ ρωτησα.....
> 
> εστω οτι ειναι καλο η εκριση ινσουλινης.... απο εκει και περα εκριση εχεις και με την whey.... 
> 
> το οτι ειναι πιο ''γρηγορο'' το πες..... για πες μας και το rate.... βαλε και το προφιλ του..... και αμα θες και το σκορ που βαραει σαν πρωτεινη....
> 
> ασε τον κυριο Ηλια.... με εμενα μιλας.... 
> ...


Γειά σου ρε devil παιχτούρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :08. Turtle: 

 Ξεκινάω από το τελευταίο. Όχι βέβαια, τρώω τα πάντα και μάλιστα σε τρελές ποσότητες  :02. Rocking: 
Εμένα αυτό το postwo προπονητής μου το πρότεινε. Τον λέω γιατί και μου είπε ότι το προτείνει σε αθλητές του φίλος του και συνάδελφος του coach από US. Το δοκίμασα και έμεινα σε αυτό.
Τώρα μην περιμένεις να ποστάρω amino acid profile γιατί πρώτον δε το έχω και δεύτερον και να το βάλω δε θα βγάλει άκρη κανείς  :01. Smile: 
Η βιολογική του αξία είναι κοντά στο 90 μου είπε. αυγό ολόκληρο 94, ασπράδι 83, αγελαδινό γάλα 85, ψάρι 79, κρέας 76 κ.τ.λ  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil

> *γιατί είναι πιο νόστιμα!* 
> Εγώ πάντως ΔΕ μπορώ να σπαταλάω θερμίδες για πράγματα που δε μ αρέσουν......


ναι οκ το δεχομαι...  εκει παω πασο...

απλα το να προσπαθουμε να φτιαξουμε το μαγικο ζωμο με γαλατα και πορτοκαλαδες μου φερνει αναγουλες... :01. Mr. Green: 






> Γειά σου ρε devil παιχτούρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


γεια σου και σενα γιωργη γουλαρα με τη μερσεντες...... :08. Turtle: 







> Ξεκινάω από το τελευταίο. Όχι βέβαια, τρώω τα πάντα και μάλιστα σε τρελές ποσότητες 
> Εμένα αυτό το postwo προπονητής μου το πρότεινε. Τον λέω γιατί και μου είπε ότι το προτείνει σε αθλητές του φίλος του και συνάδελφος του coach από US. Το δοκίμασα και έμεινα σε αυτό.
> Τώρα μην περιμένεις να ποστάρω amino acid profile γιατί πρώτον δε το έχω και δεύτερον και να το βάλω δε θα βγάλει άκρη κανείς 
> Η βιολογική του αξία είναι κοντά στο 90 μου είπε. αυγό ολόκληρο 94, ασπράδι 83, αγελαδινό γάλα 85, ψάρι 79, κρέας 76 κ.τ.λ


παλι καλα.... 

μαλιστα.... σορρυ που θα το πω λιγο ωμα...  αλλα πες του να παραμεινει στην προπονηση γιατι απο διατροφη/βιοχημεια/φυσιολογια δεν το χει....
καλο θα ειναι ο καθενας να μενει στην ειδικοτητα του... 

οσο για τα us coach κτλ κτλ....  δεν το σχολιαζω καν....

στο δευτερον.... μια χαρα θα καταλαβω εγω.... οσο για το bv πολυ αμφιβαλω.... αλλα και παλι η whey του τα ριχνει.... ασχετος αν το bv δεν λεει γενικοτερα....

----------


## warrior s

> ναι οκ το δεχομαι...  εκει παω πασο...
> 
> απλα το να προσπαθουμε να φτιαξουμε το μαγικο ζωμο με γαλατα και πορτοκαλαδες μου φερνει αναγουλες...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> γεια σου και σενα γιωργη γουλαρα με τη μερσεντες......
> ...


stick with the whey protein then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :01. Shifty:   :01. Shifty:  Πολλοί φίλοι μου αυτό κάνουν. Απλά εγώ τα λεφτά που θα έδινα σε συμπληρώματα προτιμώ να τα δώσω σε διατροφή...   :08. Food:   :08. Food:   :08. Food:

----------


## Devil

> *stick with the whey protein then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   Πολλοί φίλοι μου αυτό κάνουν. Απλά εγώ τα λεφτά που θα έδινα σε συμπληρώματα προτιμώ να τα δώσω σε διατροφή...


μπα @@ρια.... εχω να παρω whey κανα 3μηνο.... και γενικα συμπληρωμα...

καλα κανεις... απλα μην προσπαθεις να βρεις μαγικες λυσεις με εμετικους συνδιασμους.... 

δεν ειναι οτι διαφωνω με την τροφη postwo... ισα ισα το κανω και εγω....  απλα το να βαζεις σε ενα μπλεντερ τονους,μπανανες,ρυζι και γαλα επειδη στο ειπε ο Χ ειναι @@ρια.... ενω το ιδιο αποτελεσμα μπορεις να εχεις με μια μακαροναδα και μπιφτεκια...

----------


## m1k3

1. Μετα την προπο...για υδατανθρακα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη...αν φαμε 4-5 κουταλιες μελι ειναι αρκετο?
2. Οι κρεμες για μωρα (γευση μπισκοτο) ειναι υψηλου γλυκαιμικου?

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Καλησπέρα συντοπίτες!
Ο υδατάνθρακας που θα λάβουμε για μεταπροπονητικο πόσα γραμμάρια πρέπει να είναι;
Έχει να κάνει με το πόσο πρωτεΐνη θα πάρουμε;

----------


## m1k3

και περιμενεις απαντηση εδω μεσα?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> 1. Μετα την προπο...για υδατανθρακα με υψηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη...αν φαμε 4-5 κουταλιες μελι ειναι αρκετο?
> 2. Οι κρεμες για μωρα (γευση μπισκοτο) ειναι υψηλου γλυκαιμικου?


μπορει και η μια να ειναι αρκετη... αλλα μπορει και να θες και παραπανω.... εξαρταται απο το συνολικο υδατανθρακα που καταναλωνεις μεσα στη μερα...
προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει σαν επιλογη... και καλα λογο φρουκτοζης.... δες τα πιο πανω και θα καταλαβεις....

θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις το μεγαλητερο μερος του υδατανθρακα στα γευματα την προπονηση... μην σε ενδιαφερει αν θα ειναι σκονη και τι ταχυτητα αποροφησης θα εχει....  και με ενα ρυζι/μακαρονια κτλ κτλ εισαι κομπλε...

για το δευτερο δεν γνωριζω....





> Καλησπέρα συντοπίτες!
> Ο υδατάνθρακας που θα λάβουμε για μεταπροπονητικο πόσα γραμμάρια πρέπει να είναι;
> Έχει να κάνει με το πόσο πρωτεΐνη θα πάρουμε;


οχι δεν εχει να κανει με το ποση πρωτεινη θα παρουμε..... για τα υπολοιπα δες απο πανω...




> και περιμενεις απαντηση εδω μεσα?


μαν δεν ειναι chat εδω... και κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να απανταει...

----------


## makis123

Παιδια 100 γρ. μακαρονια 2 αυγα και 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη για ογκο ειναι καλα?

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Η ερώτηση μου δεν έχει να κάνει με το θέμα?

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## lila_1

> Καλησπέρα συντοπίτες!
> Ο υδατάνθρακας που θα λάβουμε για μεταπροπονητικο πόσα γραμμάρια πρέπει να είναι;
> Έχει να κάνει με το πόσο πρωτεΐνη θα πάρουμε;


Eχει να κάνει με το πόσους υ/κες καταναλώνεις μέσα στη μέρα και τις ημερίσιες θερμίδες σου.
Επίσης, εάν δεν είσαι hardgainer και δε ψάχνεις να γεμίσεις όπως μπορείς θερμίδες τη διατροφή σου, δε σου χρειάζονται οι υ/κες post-wo

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Δηλαδή αν οι υδατάνθρακες που λαμβάνουμε όλη την ημέρα πριν την προπόνηση μας αρκούν μπορούμε στο μεταπροπονητικο γεύμα να παραλείψουμε να πάρουμε?
Αν όμως το κάνουμε αυτό πώς θα αναπληρώσουμε το μυϊκό γλυκογωνο που χρειαζόμαστε αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση?
Διάβασα πιο πάνω για αντικατάσταση φρούτων(λόγω φρουκτόζης)με γλυκόζη.αν λαμβάνω γλυκόζη για μεταπροπ γεύμα(μαζί με ορό γάλακτος)είμαι εντάξει με το μυϊκό γλυκογωνο και αν ναι πόσα γραμμάρια με καλύπτουν;
Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις και ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## lila_1

Το μυικό γλυκογόνο όπως εσφαλμένα νομίζουν οι περισσότεροι δεν εξαντλείται με μία απλή προπόνηση της μιας ωρας. Μέχρι την επόμενη προπόνηση σου θα έχει αναπληρωθεί μιά χαρά, οπότε δε χρειάζονται οι υ/κες μεταπροπονητικά.
πάντως αν επιμένεις τόσο να παίρνεις, να μη προτιμάς τη φρουκτόζη
Τα γραμμάρια τα καθορίζεις ανάλογα με τις ημερίσιες θερμίδες σου

----------


## NASSER

Η lila_1 σε τρεις γραμμές τα είπε όλα. Δεν χρειάζεται υπερβολές!

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Σε Ευχαριστώ πολύ Λίλα για την απάντηση!

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια μετα την προπονηση ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης και υδατανθρακα χρειαζομαστε?

αν φαω παραπανω πρωτεινη πειραζει?

μετα την προπονηση με ρυζι ειμαι καλυμμενος ή πρεπει να φαω και μπανανα?

η μπανανα πριν την προπονηση θα βοηθησει στο να εχω ενεργεια?

----------


## just chris

μην το κουραζουμε,το απολυτο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα ειναι................
μακαρονια με κιμα!!!!ΤΕΛΟΣ (true story)

----------


## nikos1234

> παιδια μετα την προπονηση ποσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης και υδατανθρακα χρειαζομαστε?
> 
> αν φαω παραπανω πρωτεινη πειραζει?
> 
> μετα την προπονηση με ρυζι ειμαι καλυμμενος ή πρεπει να φαω και μπανανα?
> 
> η μπανανα πριν την προπονηση θα βοηθησει στο να εχω ενεργεια?


μπορει να μου απαντησει κανεις στην ερωτηση? :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Υπάρχουν σχετικά άρθρα που αναλύουν αυτό που ρωτάς. Διάβασε τα άρθρα διατροφή και ειδικά για μεταπροπονητικά γεύματα και μην ρωτάς πράγματα που δεν μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να ψάξεις.

----------


## Spiros1994

Εγω προσωπικα πινω την whey μου σκετη παντα αμεσος μετα την προπονηση και μετα απο καμια ωριτσα τρωω καμια 20αρια στραγαλια αμυγδαλα η σταφιδες  :08. Food:

----------


## Steloukos

> Εγω προσωπικα πινω την whey μου σκετη παντα αμεσος μετα την προπονηση και μετα απο καμια ωριτσα τρωω καμια 20αρια στραγαλια αμυγδαλα η σταφιδες


Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να τρως μετα απο κανα 30-40λεπτο ενα γευμα κανονικο,εχει περισσοτερα να σου προσφερει σε σχεση με τους ξηρους καρπους.

----------


## Spiros1994

> Νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα να τρως μετα απο κανα 30-40λεπτο ενα γευμα κανονικο,εχει περισσοτερα να σου προσφερει σε σχεση με τους ξηρους καρπους.


Σιγουρα αλλα ουτος η αλλος μετα απο 2 ωρες περιπου μετα την προπονηση τρωω βραδυνο οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να τρωω στισ 7.30 - 8 ολοκληρο γευμα και μετα απο μια ωρα παλι  :01. Razz:

----------


## cuntface

εγω μετα την προπο πινω whey κρεατινη αμινοξεα  και μετα απο καμια ωρα 200γ ρυζι καστανο 180γ κοτοπουλο ψαρι η μοσχαρι αναλογα τι εχω παρει να μαγειρεψω απλα αυτες ειναι οι ποσοτιτες που τρωω ααα και μια πρασινη σαλατα με μια κουταλια λαδι  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## superman86

Καλησπερα σε ολους θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποια θεωρειτε το καλυτερο μεταπροπονητικο γευμα απο βαρη 
Ενω μετα απο 45'-60' ξεκιναει προπονηση muay thai;

----------


## superman86

Κανεις;;;;

----------


## beefmeup

αμινοξεα..
αλλιως μετα πας σε πρωτεινη,αλλα αυτο μονο αν δεν σε βαραινει στο στομαχι πριν την προπονηση..
καλο θα ειναι επισης να αποφυγεις κ τον υ/α σε εκεινη την φαση,αλλα αν θες να παρεις να το κανεις κ μετα την προπονηση του muay thai

----------


## superman86

Χρησιμοποιω αμοινοξεα κατα τη διαρκεια της προπονησης (xtend)
Απλα ηθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω αν μετα τα βαρη κ μεχρι να παω στην αλλη
Προπονηση πρεπει η πχι να καταναλωνω υδατανθρακα.οποτε συμφωνα με
Τα λεγομενα σ αμοινοξεα η πρωτεινη μετα τα βαρη κ μετα απο την αεροβια(muay thai)
Υδατανθρακα με πρωτεινη σωστα;!!!!!

----------


## beefmeup

ναι αυτο..
εκτος βεβαια αν νομιζεις οτι θες ενεργεια μετα τα βαρη,κ το σωμα σου ζηταει υ/α..
εγω πχ δεν θα επερνα..
μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να παρεις για να δεις πως σε παει ομως..

αφου περνεις χτεντ μεσα,εγω θα το αφηνα εκτος εκει κ θα το επερνα 2ιπλη δοση μετα τα βαρη(με η χωρις υ/α,αναλογα τι σου λεει το σωμα σου)..
κ τα υπολοιπα οπως σου ειπα..

----------


## superman86

Εισαι θεός ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## Gianna

Μου χει κάτσει για μεταπροπονητικό και θα χτυπήσω μια εκ των ημερών:  1 scoop whey με 200 γρ. (τόσα είναι το πακετάκι και αν τα βράσω σίγουρα θα τα φάω όλα και όχι τα μισά) κάστανα βρασμένα. Μετά από 2 ώρες πλήρες γεύμα Ρύζι/πατάτα - κοτόπουλο-λαχανικό - 2 κ.σ λάδι. Το βρίσκετε πολύ;;

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Αν σε παιρνει θερμιδικά δοκιμασε το,σκουπ + 200γρμ καστανο ειναι κοντά στις 500 θερμίδες.....Απλά εχε κατα νου οτι οι υδατανθρακες που περιεχουν τα καστανα ειναι αμυλωδεις....

----------


## NASSER

> Μου χει κάτσει για μεταπροπονητικό και θα χτυπήσω μια εκ των ημερών:  1 scoop whey με 200 γρ. (τόσα είναι το πακετάκι και αν τα βράσω σίγουρα θα τα φάω όλα και όχι τα μισά) κάστανα βρασμένα. Μετά από 2 ώρες πλήρες γεύμα Ρύζι/πατάτα - κοτόπουλο-λαχανικό - 2 κ.σ λάδι. Το βρίσκετε πολύ;;


Που και που καλό είναι να κάνουμε που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, να μας φύγει η εμμονή, ''τα θέλω αλλά δεν κάνει...''
Επομένως φάτα όπως γουστάρεις και σίγουρα δεν θα πρέπει να το κάνεις συνήθεια. Εύχομαι την επόμενη φορά να έχεις επιθυμία για κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## Gianna

> Αν σε παιρνει θερμιδικά δοκιμασε το,σκουπ + 200γρμ καστανο ειναι κοντά στις 500 θερμίδες.....Απλά εχε κατα νου οτι οι υδατανθρακες που περιεχουν τα καστανα ειναι αμυλωδεις....


Όντως, τόσο βγαίνει, λίγο λιγότερο (είδα τις θερμίδες στο πακέτο). Οπότε στο επόμενο γεύμα πρωτεϊνη - σαλάτα για να είμαστε εντάξει!!!

----------


## cuntface

μετα την προπο μαζι με whey ειναι καλο 40γ δεξτροζη??

----------


## NASSER

> μετα την προπο μαζι με whey ειναι καλο 40γ δεξτροζη??


Εξαρτάται απο το σωματικό σου βάρος. Δες το άρθρο για μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα.

----------


## uplifter7

καλησπερα...μετα την προπονηση πινω την whey με μαλτο/δεχτροζη και μετα απο 1 ωρα κανω γευμα..κανει να ειναι υδ/ας με πρωτεινη η σκετη πρωτεινη π.χ κοτοπουλο?γτ εχο διαβασει ποσες σελιδεσ και σημπερασμα δν εβγαλα..

----------


## NASSER

> καλησπερα...μετα την προπονηση πινω την whey με μαλτο/δεχτροζη και μετα απο 1 ωρα κανω γευμα..κανει να ειναι υδ/ας με πρωτεινη η σκετη πρωτεινη π.χ κοτοπουλο?γτ εχο διαβασει ποσες σελιδεσ και σημπερασμα δν εβγαλα..


Το μετά προπονητικό στη φάση όγκου προτείνεται να έχει συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης με δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη. Σε φάση γράμμωσης μειώνεις στη μισή ποσότητα την δεξτρόζη και τη μαλτοδεξτρίνη. Έπειτα απο μια ώρα τρως κανονικό γεύμα πρωτεΐνης με σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα.
Προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη καθόλου. Προτιμάω κάποιο φρούτο, κυρίως μπανάνα. Σε περίοδο γράμμωσης μετά την προπόνηση καταναλώνω αμινοξέα BCAA και μόλις επιστρέφω σπίτι έχω έτοιμο το κανονικό γεύμα με κρέας ή ψάρι με μια ποσότητα σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα, κυρίως από ρύζι.

----------


## uplifter7

> Το μετά προπονητικό στη φάση όγκου προτείνεται να έχει συμπλήρωμα πρωτεΐνης με δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη. Σε φάση γράμμωσης μειώνεις στη μισή ποσότητα την δεξτρόζη και τη μαλτοδεξτρίνη. Έπειτα απο μια ώρα τρως κανονικό γεύμα πρωτεΐνης με σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα.
> Προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρίνη καθόλου. Προτιμάω κάποιο φρούτο, κυρίως μπανάνα. Σε περίοδο γράμμωσης μετά την προπόνηση καταναλώνω αμινοξέα BCAA και μόλις επιστρέφω σπίτι έχω έτοιμο το κανονικό γεύμα με κρέας ή ψάρι με μια ποσότητα σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα, κυρίως από ρύζι.


ευχαριστω για τιν απαντηση..απο οσα διαβασα εδω δν βρηκα το φρoυτο να ειναι και οτι καλητερο για μετα μαζι με πρωτεινη..εγω επερνα αμινοξεα μολις τελιονα και μετα απο μιση ωρα τιν πρωτεινη με μπανανα αλλα τωρα θελω να το αλλαξω και να βαλω την πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση και μετα απο 1 ωρα γευμα αλλα δν χερο πως να τα συνδιασω..

----------


## kotsoum

Καλημερα, καπου διαβασα στο forum οτι το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα δεν πρεπει να το καταναλωνουμε αμεσως μετα το τελος της προπονησης αλλα μετα απο 30 λεπτα, λογω του οτι αναστελλει την δραση της αυξητικης ορμονης. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Devil

> Καλημερα, καπου διαβασα στο forum οτι το μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα δεν πρεπει να το καταναλωνουμε αμεσως μετα το τελος της προπονησης αλλα μετα απο 30 λεπτα, λογω του οτι αναστελλει την δραση της αυξητικης ορμονης. Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


ναι ισχυει.... αλλα δεν θα σου κανει καμια διαφορα η GH.... οποτε τι να καταναλωσεις το μεταπροπονητικο αμεσως μετα, τι μετα απο μιση ωρα ειναι το ιδιο...

----------


## johnytheprez

Γεια σας. 17 ετων 74 κιλα 1.80 υψος κανω βαρη για ογκο κανα 5μηνο και εχω το εξης προβλημα. Μετα την προπονηση επειδη δεν εχουμε παντα κρεατικα η ψαρια για φαγητο δεν εχω τι να φαω για να παρω τις πρωτεινες που χρειαζομαι. Δεν μπορω να φαω αυγα και καταληγω καθε φορα να τρωω ενα ασπρο γιαουρτι με μελι και 6-7 κουταλιες βρομη αρκετο γαλα τυρια σαλαμια και τετοια πραγματα. Προτεινετε μου αλλα φαγητα για μετα την προπονηση γιατι τσαμπα δουλεια κανω. thank you

----------


## goldenera

Φίλε μου έχει λίγο πιο πάνω ένα θέμα αφιερωμένο στην ερώτηση που κάνεις. Εκεί θα βρεις πολλές πληροφορίες σχετικά με το ερώτημα σου :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aris1994

εγώ μετα την προπονηση ως πηγη υδατανθρακα ετρωγα μια μπανανα παντως.και ακομα τρωω δηλαδη

----------


## warrior s

Εγω παιδια αυτη την περιοδο μετα την προπονηση τρωω ενα πακέτο ρυζογκοφρετες με επικάλυψη 
σοκολάτα γάλακτος. από το μασούτη τις παίρνω και έχω εθιστεί  :03. Bowdown: . Μαζί με 700 ml κατσικισιο 
γαλα πληρες. Περιπου 1100 θερμιδες και ειμαι κομπλέ  :05. Biceps:

----------


## panagiotiss

Η καλύτερη πηγή υδατάνθρακα για το μεταπροπονητικό από ότι είδα και από άλλους που ασχολούνται χρόνια είναι ο συνδυασμός της μαλτοδεξτρίνης και της δεξτρόζης, σε ένα συνδυασμό 50/50.
Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει να δω αποτελέσματα αλλα στο μέλλον θα το δοκιμάσω..

----------


## Gianna

> Εγω παιδια αυτη την περιοδο μετα την προπονηση τρωω ενα πακέτο ρυζογκοφρετες με επικάλυψη 
> σοκολάτα γάλακτος. από το μασούτη τις παίρνω και έχω εθιστεί . Μαζί με 700 ml κατσικισιο 
> γαλα πληρες. Περιπου 1100 θερμιδες και ειμαι κομπλέ


Ωραίος!!! [Βέβαια, 700 ml. πώς τα καταφέρνεις;;;; Αν είναι για να καλύψεις την πρωτεϊνη, χτύπα 3 ασπράδια και το μισό γάλα.] Καλά, αυτές οι ρυζογκοφρέτες είναι θάνατος΄, φεύγουν χωρίς να το πάρεις χαμπάρι, πόσο μάλλον όταν έχουν και επικάλυψη. Στα βιολογικά έχει μεγάλη ποικιλιά επικαλύψεων, αλλά είναι και αρκετά ακριβές.
΄
Εγώ πάλι, το χω ρίξει στις μπάρες πρωτεϊνης :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## warrior s

700 ml δεν είναι τιποτα, θα μπορουσα αν ήθελα να πιω και 2 λίτρα. Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου στο στομάχι. 
Και το καλό είναι ότι δε μου βάζει λίπος, δε με θολώνει
Ομως μιλάω για κατσικίσιο γαλα όχι για αγελαδινό.
Σαν στανταρ έχω το κατσικίσιο γάλα και από κει και πέρα βάζω μαζί είτε ρυζογκοφρέτες είτε νωπή γύρη είτε μπανάνα
Τα εναλάσσω για να μην τα βαριέμαι
Και για όσους νομίζουν ότι είναι δυσπεπτο και δεν κάνει για μετά την προπόνηση να μερικά links
http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/discover-the-healing-power-of-goat-milk.html

http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/...-of-the-goats/

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_th...weight_lifting
Τα ασπράδια δεν τα κάνω κέφι. Εκτος του οτι είναι απαισια στη γευση, το να πάρω αυγα κλωβοστοιχίας και 
να φαω τα ασπράδια δεν το θεωρώ καλό. Μετα την προπόνηση θέλω πολλές θερμίδες. Θέλω πρωτεινη υδατάνθρακα λίπος. Τα ασπράδια είναι πολύ λίγα σαν τροφή για να με κρατήσουν.
Αν ειναι να φαω αυγα, θα πάρω καλά αυγά και θα τα φάω ολόκληρα

----------


## PETE

Πως σας φαινεται αυτο το μεταπροπονιτηκο;

30gr Whey
30gr δεχτ/μαλτο
45γρ ρυζαλευρο η βρωμη
ενα ξυνομηλο 

ευχαριστω και ακουω και αλλες εναλακτηκες

----------


## Eddie

> 700 ml δεν είναι τιποτα, θα μπορουσα αν ήθελα να πιω και 2 λίτρα. Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου στο στομάχι. 
> Και το καλό είναι ότι δε μου βάζει λίπος, δε με θολώνει
> Ομως μιλάω για κατσικίσιο γαλα όχι για αγελαδινό.
> Σαν στανταρ έχω το κατσικίσιο γάλα και από κει και πέρα βάζω μαζί είτε ρυζογκοφρέτες είτε νωπή γύρη είτε μπανάνα
> Τα εναλάσσω για να μην τα βαριέμαι
> Και για όσους νομίζουν ότι είναι δυσπεπτο και δεν κάνει για μετά την προπόνηση να μερικά links
> http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/discover-the-healing-power-of-goat-milk.html
> 
> http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/...-of-the-goats/
> ...


Ποιο το σκεπτικο σου για πολλες θερμιδες,και γιατι πρωτεινη υδατανθρακα ΚΑΙ λιπος?Οχι οτι το βρισκω λαθος,απλως ρωταω γιατι.

----------


## GiannisSilv

Καλησπερα  μετα απο προπονηση με βαρη και αεροβιο, 1μισι scoop whey+λιγο ρυζι ειναι αρκετα καλος συνδιασμος?Παω για γραμμωση και γυμναστικη κανω σπιτι

----------


## reignman007

Ειμαι σε φαση ογκου(ειμαι 1.92 και 95 κιλα) και εχω κολλησει εδω και καμια δεκαρια μερες στα κιλα μου.Σκεφτομαι να ανεβασω εκτος απο καποια καλα λιπαρα ημερησιως + ενα φρουτο(μπανανα) και την ποσοτητα της Whey που παιρνω μετα την προπονηση.Μεχρις στιγμης επαιρνα ενα σκουπ μεταπροπονητικα (23gr πρωτεινης δλδ απο whey shake).Λεω να το ανεβασω σε 1.5 η ακομα και 2 σκουπ αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα αν θα απορροφαται η θα παει χαμενη.Γνωριζει κανεις?

ΥΓ Μια ωρα μετα την προπονηση τρωω πληρες γευμα.Να ανεβασω ποσοτητες φαγητου ημερησιως δυσκολο εως και ακατορθωτο,γιαυτο σκεφτηκα αυτη τη λυση.Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι στο σωστο τοπικ θα το ανεβασω και στις γενικες ερωτησεις συμπληρωματων.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## billys15

Καντο 1μιση φιλε,συν την μπανανουλα!  :01. Smile:  Κρατησε το ετσι καμια 10αρια ημερες παλι και βλεπεις! Στην τελικη αν δεις οτι παλι κολλας και δεν μπορεις να ανεβασεις θερμιδες,ριξε λιγο ογκο προπονησης για να καις λιγοτερες.Ετσι θα εχεις και ανεβασμενη ενταση αφου θα βγαλεις σετ.

----------


## reignman007

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.Σε λιγες μερες θα ξεκινησω και μια κρε αλκαλιν που σιγουρα θα μου δωσει ενα boost στα κιλα μου.Σε γενικες γραμμες οι προπονησεις μου σπανια ξεπερνανε την μια ωρα.

----------


## cuntface

το δικο μου μετα προποπ ειναι 35γ πρωτεινει 60γ waxy maize και μερικεσ φορες 20γ δεξτροζη

----------


## billys15

Μια χαρα φαινεται cunt,αλλα αν ξεραμε κιλα θα λεγαμε καλυτερα.Εχει σχεση και το ποσο καλη ειναι η προπονηση σου.

----------


## paulos perakis

Επειδη τυχαινει να κανω προπονηση στο σπιτι  (με απαρκη εξοπλισμο) και μπορω να εχω αμμεση προσβαση σε ενα πληρες γευμα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν χρειαζεται να βαλω whey μετα την προπονηση ή απλα να φαω το γευμα μου.Ρωταω γιατι απο πολλους γνωστους μου ξερω οτι χρησιμοποιουν τη whey επειδη ο χρονος που μεσολαβει για να πανε σπιτι τους ειναι αρκετος,βεβαια η whey γενικα ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη για μετα την προπονηση απλα ανρωτιεμαι αν ειναι τοσο απαραιτητη εφοσον καποιος μπορει να φαει ενα πληρες γευμα

----------


## vickypek

> Επειδη τυχαινει να κανω προπονηση στο σπιτι  (με απαρκη εξοπλισμο) και μπορω να εχω αμμεση προσβαση σε ενα πληρες γευμα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν χρειαζεται να βαλω whey μετα την προπονηση ή απλα να φαω το γευμα μου.Ρωταω γιατι απο πολλους γνωστους μου ξερω οτι χρησιμοποιουν τη whey επειδη ο χρονος που μεσολαβει για να πανε σπιτι τους ειναι αρκετος,βεβαια η whey γενικα ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη για μετα την προπονηση απλα ανρωτιεμαι αν ειναι τοσο απαραιτητη εφοσον καποιος μπορει να φαει ενα πληρες γευμα


αν λαμβανεις μεσω της διατροφης την απαραιτητη πρωτεινη γιατι να πιεις γουει??γι αυτο το λενε συμπληρωμα..

----------


## goldenera

Η χρησιμότητα της whey αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση είναι ότι αφομιώνεται πολύ γρήγορα από τον οργανισμό (με την προσθήκη υδατάνθρακα υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη) και έτσι ξεκινά άμμεσα η διαδικασία αποκατάστασης και ανάπτυξης.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Συμφωνώ με τον goldenera. Επειδη και γω σπιτι γυμναζομαι πολλες φορες βαζω αμεσως μετα 20γρ αμινοξεα που ειναι ακομα πιο γρηγορα απο την whey μαζι με 30γρ απλου υδατανθρακα (πχ μελι) μεχρι να ετοιμασω το φαγητό μου.

----------


## nikos1234

goldenera κ πανο δηλαδη οι καλυτερες επιλογες μετα απο προπο ειναι ειτε whey η ασπραδια μ μπανανα ειτε κοτοπουλο μ ρυζι κατευθειαν?

τα ασπραδια αποροφουνται τοσο γρηγορα οσο κ η whey?

----------


## gretyl666

όχι !!! Δυστυχως η whey αποροφαται πιο γρήγορα απ' όλα ... Σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις whey ;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ετσι. Whey η πιο γρηγορη και μετα το κανονικο φαγητο. Αν δε θες συμπληρωμα για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο πας στις επομενες επιλογες. Εγω αντι για μπανανα βαζω κανα μηλο ή ξυνομηλο που και που. Με δυσκολευει η μπανανα στην πέψη.

----------


## sanitarium20

Αυτή η δεξτρόζη τι είναι ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Steloukos

> Αυτή η δεξτρόζη τι είναι ρε παιδιά;


Ειναι υδατανθρακας γρηγορης αφομιωσης.Απορροφαται γρηγορα απο τον οργανισμο και ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη υδατανθρακα για αμεσως μετα την προπονηση,προκειμενου να εχεις αμεση αποκατασταση μυικου γλυκογονου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Αντίστοιχα ισχύουν και για τη μαλτοδεξτρίνη :01. Wink:

----------


## s0k0s

Αλλα οπως κ να εχει ειναι σακχαρο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sanitarium20

> Ειναι υδατανθρακας γρηγορης αφομιωσης.Απορροφαται γρηγορα απο τον οργανισμο και ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη υδατανθρακα για αμεσως μετα την προπονηση,προκειμενου να εχεις αμεση αποκατασταση μυικου γλυκογονου.


Είναι κάτι που το βρίσκω σε φυσικές τροφές δηλαδή ή είναι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## s0k0s

> Είναι κάτι που το βρίσκω σε φυσικές τροφές δηλαδή ή είναι συμπλήρωμα διατροφής;;;


Συμπληρωμα διατροφης, στην ουσια ειναι γλυκοζη κ' φρουκτοζη μαζι.. οποτε οπως αναφερα κ πριν σακχαρο..

----------


## nikos1234

παιδια εγω που καμια φορα τελειωνω προπονηση 11 το βραδυ,τρωω το μεταπροπονητικο(μακαρονια με μοσχαρι)κανονικα αλλα μετα επειδη κοιμαμαι αμεσως πρεπει να φαω το γιαουρτι με τους ξηρους καρπους(καλα λιπαρα)η οχι?

----------


## Mikekan

Για μένα προσωπικά κακώς τρως μοσχάρι με μακαρόνια και κοιμάσαι αμέσως. Εγω θα έτρωγα, μονο το γιαούρτι με λίγους παραπάνω ξηρούς καρπούς. Προσωπική άποψη αυτη.

----------


## tolis93

mikekan υπαρχει καποιος συγκεκριμενος λογος π το στηριζεις αυτο? εννοω οτι προτιμας το ενα γευμα απο το αλλο.διαφορες στο σωμα σ πχ καλυτερος υπνος η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Mikekan

Πρώτον, προσωπικά δεν θα μπορουσα να κοιμηθώ αν φάω μοσχάρι με μακαρόνια και στα καπάκια πάω για ύπνο. Και δεύτερον δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται υδατανθρακας απο μακαρόνια και λιπαρα απο μοσχάρι 5 λεπτα πριν ξαπλώσω. Αν εχει τη δυνατότητα να περιμένει 1,5 ωριτσα ας τα φάει.

----------


## tolis93

> Πρώτον, προσωπικά δεν θα μπορουσα να κοιμηθώ αν φάω μοσχάρι με μακαρόνια και στα καπάκια πάω για ύπνο. Και δεύτερον δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται υδατανθρακας απο μακαρόνια και λιπαρα απο μοσχάρι 5 λεπτα πριν ξαπλώσω. Αν εχει τη δυνατότητα να περιμένει 1,5 ωριτσα ας τα φάει.


νταξει το πρωτο εξαρταται απο τον καθε ενα. υδατανθρακας ισως γενικοτερα να μη χρειαζεται.αλλα απο λιπαρα κ καζεινη δν ειναι κατα πολυ προτυμοτερο μετα τη προπονηση πρωτεινη απο μοσχαρι κ υδατανυρακας?

----------


## Mikekan

Εστω, μοσχαρι ας φάει, αλλα με μια σαλάτα.

----------


## tolis93

μα για ποιο λογο χωρις υδατανθρακες? κ μια παραμετρος π αφησαμε εκτος.τα μακρος του θα τον καλυπτουν για τους στοχους του με αυτες τις αλλαγες?εννοω οτι αλλες θερμιδες και μακρος εχει το μοσχαρι με τα μακαρονια αλλες το γιαουρτι με ξηροκαρπια.κ οχι οτι δε ρυθμιζονται να πανε πανω κατω στις ιδιες θερμιδες.αλλα δν θα χουν σιγουρα ιδια μακρος

----------


## psonara

> μα για ποιο λογο χωρις υδατανθρακες? κ μια παραμετρος π αφησαμε εκτος.τα μακρος του θα τον καλυπτουν για τους στοχους του με αυτες τις αλλαγες?εννοω οτι αλλες θερμιδες και μακρος εχει το μοσχαρι με τα μακαρονια αλλες το γιαουρτι με ξηροκαρπια.κ οχι οτι δε ρυθμιζονται να πανε πανω κατω στις ιδιες θερμιδες.αλλα δν θα χουν σιγουρα ιδια μακρος


βασικα αν και δεν ειμαι η πιο εμπειρη εδω στο φορουμ,θα συμφωνησω με τον τολη.
απ'οσα μου εχουν πει αλλα μελη πιο εμπειρα απο μενα,σημασια εχουν τα μακρος του καθενος.
δηλαδη αν ο υδατανθρακας του φιλου μας ειναι μεσα στις ημερησιες θερμιδικες του αναγκες,τοτε και βεβαια να τα φαει
και ενας ακομα λογος που ειναι μετα απο προπο που θεωρειται το πιο σημαντικο γευμα.
συγγνωμη για την παρεμβαση η' αν κανω λαθος...απλα επειδη ειχα και εγω προσφατα την ιδια απορια και εκει καταληξαμε.
τωρα ας μιλησουν οι πιο εμπειροι για σιγουρια :01. Wink:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Αν χωραει στα μακρος σου γιατι οχι! Εγω δε θα το κανα γιατι το στομαχι μου δεν το σηκωνει, αλλά καθε οργανισμός ειναι διαφορετικός.

Προτιμω ενα πιο ελαφρυ γευμα πχ 2 σκουπ απο blend και λιγο basmati ή 2 κς βρώμη και φυσικά κανα μισαωρο πριν τον υπνο αν ειναι δυνατον.

Και στον υπνο θερμιδες καις, μετα την προπονηση λιγος υδ. καλος ειναι όποτε βαλε με μετρο.

----------


## Mikekan

Προσωπικά με υδατανθρακα το βραδυ, λιγότερο απο 3 ώρες πριν κοιμηθώ, θολωνω. Αυτο έχω δει πανω μου. Το να φάω υδατανθρακα και να πάω να πεσω για ύπνο, δεν το συζητώ καν.

----------


## tolis93

ειναι πραγματικα αναλογα τον οργανισμο πιστευω.ισως κ με το τι υδατανθρακα τρωει ο καθε ενας.αλλους μεχρι κ η πατατα τους γεμιζει νερα.οπως κ να χει το μονο θεμα ειναι το φουσκωμα. αντε να πουμε κ το θολωμα γιατι λιγο πολυ τετοια εποχη συνηθως κοβουν οι περισσοτεροι.αν κ δν ξερω τους στοχους του φιλου μας.οποτε οτι κ απο τα 2 να κανει.μεσα στα μακρος που θελει να ειναι ας ειναι κ ολα τα αλλα ειναι επιλογες του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikos1234

ευχαρσιτω..παιδια,καλα ξερω οτι πρεπει να τρωμε και υδατανθρακα οποσδηποτε μετα την προπονηση και 2 η ωρα να ειναι..η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν πρεπει μετα να φαω κξ το γιαουρτι με τους ξηρους καρπους η οχι επειδη θα καθυστερησει την αποροφηση πρωτεινης....

mikekan υδατανθρακα πρεπει να φας οτι και ωρα να ειναι αμα εχεις κανει προπονηση

----------


## Mikekan

Τι να σου πω, πανω μου δεν δουλεύει αυτο. Μια χαρα αναπλήρωση θα κάνω και με τα 100γρ βρωμη το πρωι και μονο με πρωτεινη το βραδυ. Δεν χρειάζεται να φάω μακαροναδα και να κοιμηθώ για να αναπληρώσω το γλυκογόνο. Δεν ειμαι IFBB PRO.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω βλέπω ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια συνέχεια , ότι θέλει ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει ανάλογα με τους στόχους αν έχει η δεν έχει .

αλλα αντικειμενικα αν ρωτούσαμε τον οργανισμό το πρώτο πράγμα που χρειάζετε μετα την προπόνηση είναι υδατάνθρακας και μάλιστα ας είναι και απλός και ενας που θέλει να μην πάει χαμένη η προπόνηση θα το δωσει μαζί με αμινοξεα να φορτωσει και απο κεί και πέρα αν ο στόχος είναι βα χάσει λίπος έχει να κάνει με την ημερήσια πρόσληψη θερμίδων 

απλα είναι τα πράματα όσο και τα ψηρίζετε απο δώ κι απο κει ένα κι ένα κάνουν δυο και όποιος θέλει να χάσει θα πρέπει να βρει άλλη ώρα να κόψει υδατάνθρακες όχι στο μεταπροπονητικό  , ακόμα και λίγο σαβουρα σε καθημερινή βαση να θέλει να φαει κάποιος το πρωί είναι καλύτερα γιατι το πρωινό είναι το γεύμα που λέμε μπορουμε να τρώμε σαν βασιλιάδες 

ακόμα και σκέτη ζαχαρη να φαει καποιος μετα την προπόνηση λίπος δεν θα γινει αν δεν συνοδευτει με λίπος και αν δεν ξεπεράσει τις προτεινόμενες θερμίδες , απο κεί και πέρα περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα 

μερικες φορες φοβόμαστε το φαγητό σαν να πάρουμε καμια δόση απο φάρμακο , μην πάρουμε μεγαλύτερη δόση και πάθουμε τιποτε

----------


## sanitarium20

Δε θέλω να γίνω ο κλασσικός σπασικλάκιας που επειδή είναι καινούριος στο φόρουμ δεν ξέρει τπτ και αρχίζει και ρωτάει για τα πάντα. Οπότε δε θέλω να αρχίσω να ρωτάω τι είναι τα μάκρος πχ ή γιατί πρέπει να παίρνω υδατάνθρακα μετά την προπόνηση όπως λέτε και τι ποσότητα, γιατί φαντάζομαι είναι χιλιοειπωμένα. Απλά θέλω να ρωτήσω σε ποια θέματα μπορώ να τα βρω όλα αυτά τα χρήσιμα πράγματα, γιατί εδώ μέσα έχει 400 σελίδες και καταλαβαίνετε εύκολα ότι και ο μεγαλύτερος χασομέρης του κόσμου να είσαι, 400 σελίδες θέλεις 1 μήνα για να τις δεις. Που να τσεκάρω λοιπόν; Εδώ μέσα να ψάξω ή υπάρχουν και αλλού; Αν θυμάται κανένας κανένα thread που να είχε συμμετάσχει και να μπορεί να μου δώσει πληροφορίες χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ψάχνω για μέρες, θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη η βοήθεια του. Να ξεκινήσω από εδώ ή από κάπου αλλού;

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Για αρχή υπάρχουν σχεδον τα πάντα στα άρθρα του φόρουμ. Ξεκίνα απο εκεί.

Μετά στις αντίστοιχες κατηγορίες του φόρουμ για διατροφή. Οπως βρηκες αυτό το τοπικ, υπάρχουν και άλλα.

Τα μάκρος ειναι τα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης-υδατανθρακα-λιπαρών απο τα οποία αποτελείται η διατροφή σου και αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τους στόχους, τον σωματοτυπο, την ηλικια και αρκετούς αλλους παράγοντες.

----------


## sanitarium20

Οκ σε ευχαριστώ. Πήγα να ξεκινήσω να διαβάζω τις γενικές απορίες για τη διατροφή αλλά είναι άπειρα για αυτό έμπλεξα και σας ρώτησα εδώ!

----------


## morgoth

θα βρεις παρα πολυ πληροφορια διαθεσιμη. και με το καιρο θα την αφομοιωσεις, στην πραξη. Και θα φτασεις σε ενα σημειο που θα βαζεις πχ μια μπανανα στη διατροφη σου και θα βλεπεις πως δουλευει στον οργανισμο σου. Ειναι πραγματικά πολυ ωραιο το συναισθημα να καταλαβαινεις τι και πως δουλευει το σωμα σου σε καθημερινη βαση.

----------


## sanitarium20

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που λες, αλλά υπάρχουν πολλά μικρά πράγματα που ίσως μπορείς να διορθώσεις ή να αλλάξεις και να είσαι σε πολύ καλύτερη κατάσταση.. Και φυσικά είναι να ξέρεις γιατί κάνεις το κάθε τι στη διατροφή σου.. Δηλαδή πχ τρώω μία μπανάνα μετά την προπόνηση γιατί έτσι μου ζουν πει, αλλά να μην ξέρω γιατί; Η λένε κάποιοι για μία χούφτα ξηρούς καρπούς το βράδυ.. Να μη ξέρω γιατί; Η πχ όλοι όσοι είμαστε άσχετοι από διατροφές κλπ έχουμε το φρούτο στο μυαλό μας ως κάτι το υγειινό.. Το μαθαίνουμε από μικρά παιδιά αυτό το πράγμα.. Αλλά κάνει πχ να φάω το βράδυ 2 πορτοκάλια; Δηλαδή κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να τα γνωρίζεις θέλοντας και μη, γιατί μπορεί να είναι το ένα κλικ που θα σε βοηθήσουν να πάς λίγο παραπάνω σωματικά... Έτσι νιώθω εγω δηλαδή...
Αλλά κατά τα αλλα συμφωνώ, τα περισσότερα από όσα κάνεις τα κρίνεις ο ίδιος πάνω στο σώμα σου.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

υπάρχουν πολλα και απαντώνται τα ίδια και τα ίδια ερωτήματα σε ενα φόρουμ γιατι πολυ απλα ρωτάνε τα ίδια και κάποια σωστα και επεξηγηματικα πόστ χάνονται μεσα στο πλήθος των πόστ.

είναι πολυ απλα τα πράγματα που ζητάει κάποιος για να πετυχει κατι καλό στο σώμα του και μερικοι νομίζουν πρέπει να γίνουν πυρηνικοί επιστήμονες για να τα κατανοήσουν 

και ο καθένας ανάλογα με το επίπεδο γνώσεων του πρέπει να σκαλίζει για να κατανοεί γιατι δεν μπορεί ενας που δεν ξερει να κάνει πρόσθεση να κάνει πολλαπλασιασμό η διαίρεση 
και ορισμένες φορες καλύτερα να εφαρμόζει κάποια εμπιστα πράγματα απο έγκυρες πηγες και σιγα σιγα να εμπλουτίζει γνώσεις και να ψάχνει , γιατι αλλιως το μυαλό του χαλάει πιο πολυ  ,  είναι σαν να έχω εγω πρόβλημα με την καρδια και να πάω να σπουδάσω καρδιολόγος να το λύσω ? όχι βεβαια απλα θα πάω στο γιατρό.

η διατροφη είναι κατι απλο και εύκολο και δεν υπάρχει στανταρ , απλα ρυθμίζετε στις ανάγκες και απαιτησεις του καθένα , όλα καλα είναι και τα φρούτα και όλες οι τροφες , απλα κατανοούμε καλύτερα πότε πρέπει να τρώμε το καθε τι ανάλογα με τον στόχο και απαιτήσεις μας και δεν υπάρχουν καλές και κακές τροφες εκτος τα κακα λιπαρα τα ζωικα,  αλλα καλός και κακός τρόπος μαγειρέματος 
πχ η πατατα είναι μια πολυ καλύ τροφη , αλλα αν είναι τηγανιτη είναι βόμβα θερμίδων , αλλα και πάλι δεν σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να στερούμαστε η δεν γίνετε καπου κάπου να απολαμβάνουμε και σ αυτη την μορφή , εφόσον γυμναζόμαστε και γενικότερα ακολουθούμε ενα υγειινο τρόπο ζωής 

και όταν ακούμε 'έχω χρόνια να φαω το ένα η το άλλο και  στερούμε , αυτο είναι κακομοιριά και ούτε αυτο αποτελεί εγγύηση ότι θα φτιάξουμε ενα τελειο σώμα και αν το φτιάξουμε είναι άχρηστο όταν είναι αποτέλεσμα στερήσεων , γιατι πρέπει να είναι πολυ ψώνιο ό άλλος να φάει την ψυχή του για να φανουν οι κοιλιακοι και να τον πούν μπράβο , ενω μπορει με απλα πράγματα και εύκολα να το πετυχει , αρκει να γυμνάζετε και να μην παίζει 

ακόμα και οι αγωνιστικοι μη  νομίζετε ότι στερούνται απλα κάποιο διάστημα προαγωνιστικα ακολουθούν ενα πιο σφικτο πρόγραμμα διατροφης λόγω στόχων αλλα σε καμία περίπτωση συνέχεια

----------


## nikos1234

κ.Ηλια το γιαουρτι εμ τους ξηρους καρπους πειραζει να το φαω αμεσως μετα το μεταπροπονητικο αν γινει αργα το βραδυ?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κ.Ηλια το γιαουρτι εμ τους ξηρους καρπους πειραζει να το φαω αμεσως μετα το μεταπροπονητικο αν γινει αργα το βραδυ?


για πιο λόγο να πειράξει φασολάδα είναι ?
ενα γιαούρτι με ξηρούς καρπούς καθε άλλο παρα κακο μπορεί να κάνει εκτός αν την έχεις κάνει ταράτσα και δεν χωράει τίποτε άλλο , οπότε με το ζόρι δεν λέει αλλιως άνετα το τρώς

----------


## john baira

ομελέτα με ασπράδια και πατάτες (εγω πάντως πίνω σοκολατούχο με μπανάνα και 1 ωμό αυγό  ίσως και λίγο μέλι )

----------


## pikkos

ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ (30G ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗ,3 ΥΔΑΤ) *ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΙΝΟ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ INTRA-WORKOUT(ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ) ....45ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΕΥΜΑ 150g ΚΟΤΟΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ 100g ΚΑΣΤΑΝΟ ΡΥΖΙ/ΓΛΥΚΟΠΑΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ 100G ΠΡΑΣΙΝΑΔΑ ...ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ FOROUM ΚΑΤΑΝΟΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΩΣ Ο ΥΔΑΤ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΑ ....ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ : ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΥΔΑΤ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΦΗΜΑ?ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΑΤΑΙ ΩΣ ΠΗΓΗ?(ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΣΗΣ)...ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ Ο ΚΑΘΕ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ,ΕΓΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΜΕΣΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΗΣ...

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Τα intra-work ειναι για την εναρξη της προπονησης,στο τελος δεν βοηθανε τοσο προφανως γιατι εχουν και καποια συστατικά(διεγερτικα κτλ.) τα οποια μετα την προπ δεν εχει νοημα να τα παρεις...Διαβασε προσεκτικά τις οδηγιες του κουτιου για να δεις τι γινεται.

Μπορεις να πειραματιστεις με απλο υδατανθρακα μεσα στο ροφημα.Δεξτροζη(γλυκόζη) μπαινει συνηθως και καποιοι χρησημοποιουν 50/50 δεξτροζη/μαλτοδεξτρίνη.

----------


## pikkos

Στην προπόνηση παίρνω το intra-workout οχι στο τέλος....για πιο απλη λύση έψαχνα  :01. Unsure:  μπανανα ίσως?

----------


## john39

εγω επερνα whey 2 χρονια σερι ενα η εναμιση σκουπ μετα την  προπονηση μαζι με μια μπανανα..στο τελος αρχισε να με ενοχλει το εντερο μου κιολας απο την whey..φοβομουν με ολα οσα διαβαζα εδω και αλλου να την κοψω!!
το αποφασισα και εδω και πολυ καιρο τρωω 6-7 ασπραδια αυγων τηγανισμενα με ελαχιστο λαδι μαζι με 80γρ ρυζι η μια μπανανα η και τα 2~
αποτελεσμα? με μετρησεις και οπτικα ολα μια χαρα δεν εχει καμμια διαφορα απο την whey

----------


## pikkos

Ακομα κατι...αν παίρνω αμεσως μετα την προπονηση 30γρ whey + μαλτο-δεξτρο/γλυκοζη/μελι ή κατι τέτειο τελος παντων..στο επόμενο γευμα που θα είναι μετά απο μια ώρα χρειαζομαι μια καθαρη πηγη πρωτεινης(π.χ 150γρ κοτοπουλο) + 100-200γρ πρασιναδα ...και ξανα υδατάνθρακα?(πχ ρυζι πασματι/γλυκοπατατα) ή ο υδατάνθρακας στο μεταπροπονητικο ροφημα απο μονος του ειναι αρκετός?

----------


## GodSlayer

αυτο εσυ το καθοριζεις απο την ημερησια ποσοτητα υδατανθρακων που θεωρεις απαραιτητη για τον στοχο σου

----------


## sotiris7

γεια σας.. θελω να βαλω μερικα κιλακια... τι πρεπει να φαω πριν και μετα την προπονηση ???

----------


## dreamer n` warrior

Για να βάλεις κιλά πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις διατροφή όγκου δηλαδή υπερθερμιδική διατροφή.Όλα τα γεύματα είναι σημαντικά δες εδώ για λεπτομέρειες:http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4

----------


## Stelios94x

Καλησπερα παιδια  :01. Smile:  . Λοιπον  ξεκινησα να κανω προπονησεις τωρα σε γυμναστηριο και πριν εκανα capoeira για 8 μηνες. Μετα  την προπονηση ποση ωρα πρεπει να περασει να φαω και τι πρεπει να φαω ? :01. Razz:

----------


## jam

Μετα την προπονηση Στελιο , στα επομενα 45 λεπτα και πιο πριν εχεις την ευκαιρια οσο καμια αλλη ωρα της ημερας (και το πρωινο επεισης) να καταναλωσεις το γευμα το οποιο θα 'κτυπησει' αμεσα τους μυεις . Εκτος αυτου εαν και πιο περιπλοκο , λιγοι το συνηθηζουν βεβαια αλλα εγω στο αναφερω ειναι καλο να χωρισεις το αυτο το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα σου σε 2 κομματια . 
Ας το παρουμε απο αρχης το πραγμα και να ξεκαθαρισουμε σιγα σιγα , αυτο που χρειαζεσαι οπως ολοι ξερουμε ειναι προτεινη και υδατανθρακα , αυτα ομως πρεπει να αποροφηθουν οσο πιο αμεσα γινεται στους μυες ετσι χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις την ινσουλη στο αιμα , οσο και αν σου φενεται παραξενο αυτο που χρειαζεσε ειναι σαχαρη , οχι ασπρη κανονικη σαχαρη αλλα δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρινη σε αναλογια 50-50 , τα οποια αυτα συστατικα θα βοηθησουν αμεσα να τοποθετησουν την πρωτεινη και τον υδατανθρακα απευθειας στον μυ , αλλα επεισης 'κλειδια' για να ξανακτυσεις τις ινες στους μυες ειναι και η γλουταμινη η οποια χρειαζεσε. 

Με λιγα λογια 
πρωτεινη + υδατανθρακα + μαλτοδεξτρινη + δεξτροζη + γλουταμινη  

τωρα θα αναρωτιεσε οκ μεγαλε τι λες τωρα και που μπορω να τα παρω αυτα και πως και σε πια ποσοτητα 
λοιπον θα καταναλωνεις μια ποσοστητα οπως η εξης
το βαρος σου x 0.75 = .... γρ πρωτεινης + υδατανρθακα ( ενα ποσοστο 35-50γρ ειναι αρκετο)
το βαρος σου x 1 = .... γρ δεξτρο - μαλτο σε αναλογια (50 - 50)
γλουταμινη 20γρ μετα την προπονηση ειναι αρκετα καλα 

πχ εγω ειμαι 73κιλα πρεπει να καταναλωνω
55 γρ πρωτεινης και υδατανθρακα
70 γρ μαλτο - δεξτρο (35-35)
20 γρ γλουταμινη

εγω αυτα τα καλυπτω με 2 γευματα στα επομενα 40 το μεγιστο λεπτα μετα την προπο 
πρωτο - μολις τελειωσω το γυμναστηρια στα 5 λεπτακια τρω μια μπανανα
δευτερο - στα 20 λεπτα το αργοτερο μετα το πρωτο γευμα δηλαδη μεχρι να παω σπιτι κανω το ροφημα μου που περιεχει υδ+πρ+γλουτ+μλτο-δεξτρ

----------


## Athlete

> Μετα την προπονηση Στελιο , στα επομενα 45 λεπτα και πιο πριν εχεις την ευκαιρια οσο καμια αλλη ωρα της ημερας (και το πρωινο επεισης) να καταναλωσεις το γευμα το οποιο θα 'κτυπησει' αμεσα τους μυεις . Εκτος αυτου εαν και πιο περιπλοκο , λιγοι το συνηθηζουν βεβαια αλλα εγω στο αναφερω ειναι καλο να χωρισεις το αυτο το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα σου σε 2 κομματια . 
> Ας το παρουμε απο αρχης το πραγμα και να ξεκαθαρισουμε σιγα σιγα , αυτο που χρειαζεσαι οπως ολοι ξερουμε ειναι προτεινη και υδατανθρακα , αυτα ομως πρεπει να αποροφηθουν οσο πιο αμεσα γινεται στους μυες ετσι χρειαζεται να ανεβασεις την ινσουλη στο αιμα , οσο και αν σου φενεται παραξενο αυτο που χρειαζεσε ειναι σαχαρη , οχι ασπρη κανονικη σαχαρη αλλα δεξτροζη και μαλτοδεξτρινη σε αναλογια 50-50 , τα οποια αυτα συστατικα θα βοηθησουν αμεσα να τοποθετησουν την πρωτεινη και τον υδατανθρακα απευθειας στον μυ , αλλα επεισης 'κλειδια' για να ξανακτυσεις τις ινες στους μυες ειναι και η γλουταμινη η οποια χρειαζεσε. 
> 
> Με λιγα λογια 
> πρωτεινη + υδατανθρακα + μαλτοδεξτρινη + δεξτροζη + γλουταμινη  
> 
> τωρα θα αναρωτιεσε οκ μεγαλε τι λες τωρα και που μπορω να τα παρω αυτα και πως και σε πια ποσοτητα 
> λοιπον θα καταναλωνεις μια ποσοστητα οπως η εξης
> το βαρος σου x 0.75 = .... γρ πρωτεινης + υδατανρθακα ( ενα ποσοστο 35-50γρ ειναι αρκετο)
> ...


Οσοι ομως δε παιρνουν συμπληρωματα πως θα καλυψουν αυτες τις αναγκες? με φαγητο ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο η καλο θα ταν αν σκασουν στο φαγητο?
Γιατι σε περιπτωση που προσπαθησουν να το καλυψουν με φαγητο πρεπει να φανε 250γρ. κοτοπουλο (ζυγισμενο ωμο) και 250 γρ. ρυζι.. Το κοτοπουλο ισως παλευτει το ρυζι δε γινεται.. Τοτε τι τρωνε?
ΜΙα ιδεα θα ταν να φανε μια κουταλια της σουπας μεγαλη γλυκοζη ωστε να μειωσουν τη ποσοτητα του ρυζιου.. Ποια η αποψη σου?

----------


## tasoslympe

έχω αρχίσει να τρέχω εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες και δεν ξέρω τι να φάω μετά το τρέξιμο...γιατί τελειώνω κατά τις 9 το βράδυ...τι μπορώ να φάω ώστε να μην είναι και πολύ βαρύ σαν βραδινό?

----------


## kostas_m

κανένα κότατζ ; ή γιαούρτι ; αναλόγως με της διατροφικές απαιτήσεις σου

----------


## tasoslympe

μπορώ στο γιαούρτι να ρίξω λίγη βρώμη η δημητριακά??

----------


## Mikekan

Πόση ώρα τρέχεις? Τρέχεις 15 χλμ ή 3 χλμ? Έχει διαφορά όπως καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## tasoslympe

ε τρέχω 6 χιλιόμετρα....απλός μετά κάνω και πολλές ασκήσεις για κοιλιακούς

----------


## kwstasEV

Διαβασα σε αναλογο ποστ οτι και το γαλα εξισου μπορει να χρησιμοποιθει για μεταπροπονητικο..γαλα εννοειται 0% λιπαρα με συνδιασμο ασπραδια αυγου για να συμπληρωσω την ποσοτητα πρωτεινης...ειχα κατασταλαξει στην αποψη οτι πρωτεινη+δεξτρο+μαλτο ειναι η καλυτερη απο το αρθρο tou muschleboss αλλα μετα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες πολυ υποστηριζουν οτι οι υδ/κες δεν ειναι απαραιτητοι και αν εχεις στο στερεο σου γευμα υδατανθρακες δεν υπαρχει λογος..τι προτεινετε λοιπον ειναι σωστο το γαλα?

----------


## Mike Michailidis

Γειά σου Κώστα!!!  Χρειάζεται να χωρίσεις το μεταπροπονητικό σου γεύμα σε 2 μέρη όπως πόσταρε ο τζάμ!!! Κάτσε να σου εξηγήσω!! Για πιό λόγο πάμε στο 
γυμναστήριο? Για να αυξήσουμε την αυξητική μας ορμόνη!! Αυτό κάνουν οι bodybuilders... σύμφωνα με έρευνες μετά την προπόνηση η αυξητική μας ορμόνη είναι 
σε υψηλά επίπεδα για τα επόμενα 25 λεπτά. Άμα πιείς γάλα που έχει υδατάνθρακες ( δεν έχει σημασια άμα έχει απλούς ή σύνθετους, λίπος ή μη) έχει υδατάνθρακες, και με την κατανάλωση υδατανθράκων μετά την προπόνηση θα ρίξεις σε σημαντικό βαθμό τα επίπεδα της αυξητικής σου ορμόνης.Οπότε η απάντηση είναι όχι! Το γάλα 
δεν είναι κατάλληλο προπονητικό γεύμα για τα πρώτα 30 λεπτά αφού γυμναστείς.Για να συνεχίσω λίγο την απάντηση... τα πρώτα 30 λεπτά θα πρέπει να καταναλώσεις αμινοξέα ή υδρολιμένη πρωτείνη, για να θρέψεις τους μύς σου χωρίς να ρίξεις τα επίπεδα αυξητικής σου ορμόνης.Μετά από τα 30 λεπτά μπορείς να καταναλώσεις ένα πλήρες γεύμα με καταπροτίμηση σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες , κρέας και λαχανικά για φυτικές ίνες με γάλα άμα σου αρέσει. Τώρα θα μου πούνε << μα ο Άρνολντ είχε 
γράψει ότι μετά την προπόνηση πρέπει να τρώμε υδατάνθρακες >> και με το σώμα που είχε θα είχε δίκιο. Το να κάνεις αυτά που σου πρότεινα ( αυτά κάνουν οι IFBB τώρα πιά) θα σε ξεχωρίσουν από τον νικητή και από τον χαμένο. Οι απόψεις του Άρνολντ υπόθηκαν πρίν από πολλά χρόνια και πρέπει να κοιτάμε τις καινούργιες
 απόψεις που έχουν επιστημονικά επιβεβαιωθεί!!!Πολλά έχουν αλλάξει από τότε!!Επίσης θέλω να τονίσω ότι ποτέ δεν τρώμε πρωτείνη και υδατάνθρακες χωρίς 
λαχανικά γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος να εμφανιστεί καρκίνος στο έντερο επειδή η πρωτείνη <<κάθεται στο έντερο>> και χωρίς την βοήθεια φυτικών ινών τα κατακάθια 
μένουν με αποτέλεσμα να αυξηθεί ο κίνδυνος αυτός ( ο γιατρός μου ,μου το έχει πεί). Χαίρομαι να βοηθάω !! καλή συνέχεια.    :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## kwstasEV

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :01. Smile:  αρκετα ακριβης η απαντηση σου γιατι ομολογω πως ειχα περδευτει με ολα αυτα περι μεταπροπονητικου γευματος  :03. Clap:

----------


## jps13

Καλησπερα παιδια,ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ και θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση.
Μπορει καποιος να δωσει μια σαφη απαντηση για το μιλκο ματα την προπονηση,εχω ψαξει αρκετα αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι σαφες.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το εχω ακούσει να παιζει για μεταπροπονητικό αλλα ειναι γάλα και δεν θεωρω οτι είναι οτι καλυτερο για μετά.
Βεβαια λογω ζαχαρης κανει τη μιση δουλεια (εκκριση ινσουλινης) αλλά ειναι δυσπεπτο. Αν δεν μπορεις να εχεις κατι αλλο μετά πιες το.

----------


## jps13

> Το εχω ακούσει να παιζει για μεταπροπονητικό αλλα ειναι γάλα και δεν θεωρω οτι είναι οτι καλυτερο για μετά.
> Βεβαια λογω ζαχαρης κανει τη μιση δουλεια (εκκριση ινσουλινης) αλλά ειναι δυσπεπτο. Αν δεν μπορεις να εχεις κατι αλλο μετά πιες το.


Ευχαριστω φιλε.Συνηθως πινω ενα μιλκο και μετα απο κανα τεταρτο χτυπαω εξι ασπραδια.Δεν γνωριζω πολλα απο διατροφη.
Εχεις κατι αλλο να μου προτεινεις απο ροφηματα(πλην συμπληρωματων)για αντικατασταση του μιλκο?
Συγνωμη αν γινομαι ενοχλητικος.Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

αφου εχεις 6 ασπραδια εισαι μια χαρα,δεν σου χρειαζεται το πόσιμο σκουπιδι.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ποσιμο δεν εχω κατι αλλο. Ισως κανα χυμο μηλου. Δεν εινσι οτι καλυτερο αλλα εχει καποια σακχαρα να σου κανουν τη δουλεια μεχρι να φας. Βαλε και λιγο υδατανθρακα με τα ασπραδια. Ασπρο ρυζι ή πατατα.

----------


## rapbullys

εγώ αμέσως μετά τη προπόνηση πίνω ένα shaker με κρεατινη-δεξτρο-μαλτοδεξτρ. μετα απο 15 λεπτα ενα ροφημα πρωτεινης και μετα απο 1 ωρα ενα στερεο γευμα.
αμα βαλω την πρωτεινη στο πρωτο shaker και τη πινω και αυτη αμεσως μετα τη προπονηση μαζι με ολα τα υπολοιπα υπαρχει θεμα;

----------


## warrior s

Όχι βεβαια. Ισα ισα που ειναι και το ιδανικο να την βαλεις μαζι με τα αλλα  :01. Smile:

----------


## rapbullys

> Όχι βεβαια. Ισα ισα που ειναι και το ιδανικο να την βαλεις μαζι με τα αλλα


κομπλε και το είχα έννοια  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jam

παιδια κανα recovery για μετα την προπονηση που περιεχει γλουταμινη υπαρχει ? να περιεχει τα bcaa , πρωτεινη , υδατανθρακα , αναλογα αλλα και γλουταμινη υπαρχει κανα να προτεινει καποιος ? γυρευω κατι τετοιο χωρις να θελω να περιεχει κρεατινη  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Athlete

Για μας που δε χρησιμοποιουμε συμπληρωματα στο μεταπρπονητικο το καλυτερο φανταζομαι ειναι να τρωμε ασπραδια και οχι κρεας ε? λογω γρηγορης απορροφησης?

----------


## Eddie

> Για μας που δε χρησιμοποιουμε συμπληρωματα στο μεταπρπονητικο το καλυτερο φανταζομαι ειναι να τρωμε ασπραδια και οχι κρεας ε? λογω γρηγορης απορροφησης?



Η διαφορα μεταξυ των 2 δε θα φανει πανω σου..ειτε με ασπραδια ειτε με κρεας..τουλαχιστον μεσοπροθεσμα,γι αυτο καλυτερα οτι σε βολευει.Για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα εκανα πιτακι βρωμης σε αντικολλητικο με ασπραδια βρωμη και μελι και αρκετες φορες εριχνα και 2 κροκους..Οτι πρεπει γι αυτους που αργουν να φανε στερεο απ το προπροπονητικο μεχρι το post,και οχι μονο..

----------


## Athlete

> Η διαφορα μεταξυ των 2 δε θα φανει πανω σου..ειτε με ασπραδια ειτε με κρεας..τουλαχιστον μεσοπροθεσμα,γι αυτο καλυτερα οτι σε βολευει.Για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα εκανα πιτακι βρωμης σε αντικολλητικο με ασπραδια βρωμη και μελι και αρκετες φορες εριχνα και 2 κροκους..Οτι πρεπει γι αυτους που αργουν να φανε στερεο απ το προπροπονητικο μεχρι το post,και οχι μονο..


Η βρωμη για μεταπροπονητικο ενδυκνειται?
δε θα ταν καλυτερο κανα ρυζακι η μακαρονι με καμμια δεκαρια ασπραδια?
Παντως απο οτι καταλαβαινω το καλυτερο ειναι τα ασπραδια, το μονο προβλημα ειναι το κοστος..

----------


## christakis

παιδια βρισκομαι σε περιοδο γραμμωσης και εχω την εξης απορια.
το πρωι βαζω ξυπνητηρι στις 6 και βγαινω για τρεξιμο (νηστικος βεβαια γιατι μεγιστο αποτελεσμα σε καψιμο λιπους  :05. Weights:  ) και τρεχω 8-9 χλμ σε 1ωρα. οταν γυριζω σπιτι μετα απο κανενα μισαωρο τρωω:
7ασπραδια αυγου+2 κροκους+100γρ κοτατζ (με 2,2% λιπαρα)+μια κουταλια του γλυκου λαδι και απο υδατανθρακα 200-300γρ βραστη πατατα. το θεμα μου ειναι οτι μετα απο το γευμα αυτο συνεχιζω τον υπνο μου και κοιμαμαι για ενα 3-4ωρο  :01. Mr. Green: 
κανω καλα που τρωω υδατανθρακα? εχω ακουσει πολλες αποψεις καθως ναι μεν ειναι γευμα μετα απο προπονηση, ειναι ομως και πριν τον υπνο  :01. Unsure: 
ποια ειναι η αποψη σας? να τρωω τον υδατανθρακα αυτη την ωρα ή μηπως μονο πρωτεινη+λιπαρα και υδατανθρακα αφου ξυπνισω μετα απο κανα 3-4ωρο δηλαδη??

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Καλυτερα να κανεις το δευτερο που λες. Σε γραμμωση εισαι. Ασε τον υδατανθρακα μετα που ξυπνας. Και γω θα σου ελεγα για μονο 3-4 ωρες υπνο, μη βαλεις ουτε λιπαρα. Φαε τα ασπραδια σου και πεσε την για υπνο και ασε για μετα πατατα και κροκους.

----------


## nikos1234

> Καλυτερα να κανεις το δευτερο που λες. Σε γραμμωση εισαι. Ασε τον υδατανθρακα μετα που ξυπνας. Και γω θα σου ελεγα για μονο 3-4 ωρες υπνο, μη βαλεις ουτε λιπαρα. Φαε τα ασπραδια σου και πεσε την για υπνο και ασε για μετα πατατα και κροκους.


μετα την προπο νομιζω κ σε γραμμωση πρεπει α φαει υδατανθρακα..το μετπροποητικο ειναι το πιο σημαντικοτερο γευμα της εμρας ανεξαρτητα περιοδου ογκου η γραμμωσης κ ωρας

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Οκ, αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως μεταπροπονητικο. Κανει αεροβιο για καψιμο λιπους και μετα κοιμαται. 

Αφηνοντας τον υδ απεξω συνεχιζει να καιει λιπος για ενεργεια ενω κοιμαται, προστατευοντας τη μυικη του μαζα με την πρωτεινη που εχει φαει.

Φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι και θεμα οργανισμου.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Aυτο που λεει ο Πανος,αλλα μαζι με τα καλα λιπαρα. :03. Thumb up: Γιατι  ενα γευμα πρωτεινης θα ανεβασει την ινσουλινη περισσοτερο απο το αν εβαζε και καποια λιπαρα,λογω πιο γρηγορης αφομιωσης της.

Θα εχει τα βελτιστα αποτελεσματα αν δε βαλει υ/α.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Σωστο, οποτε ασπραδια και ολοκληρα αυγα και ειναι αρχηγος.

----------


## christakis

πολυ ωραια, αρα αυριο το πρωι μονο ομελετα με ντρεσινγκ σος ........κοτατζ  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 
ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια, με καλυψατε απολυτα! δεχτη φυσικα οποιαδηποτε αλλη αποψη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Three

Παιδια εχω την εξης απορια 

Ξυπναω το πρωι στις 9(παρα) και 9,30 ειμαι γυμναστηριο
Τι προτεινετε να κανω πριν τη γυμναστικη , να τρωω κατι ή οχι , να πηγαινω νυστικος ή να εχω τσιμπησει κατι ?
Επισης αφου τελειωσω τη γυμναστικη ενα τοστ γαλοπουλας ή τονου ειναι καλη λυση ??

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Δεν μπορεις να πας λιγο αργοτερα η να ξυπνησεις πιο νωρις;

Γυμναστικη ουτε με αδειο στομαχι το πρωι παιζει ουτε με γεματο γενικα.

----------


## Three

> Δεν μπορεις να πας λιγο αργοτερα η να ξυπνησεις πιο νωρις;
> 
> Γυμναστικη ουτε με αδειο στομαχι το πρωι παιζει ουτε με γεματο γενικα.


Χμμμ, μαλιστα, μαλλον θα ξυπναω πιο νωρις καλυτερα.

----------


## TheWorst

> Παιδια εχω την εξης απορια 
> 
> Ξυπναω το πρωι στις 9(παρα) και 9,30 ειμαι γυμναστηριο
> Τι προτεινετε να κανω πριν τη γυμναστικη , να τρωω κατι ή οχι , να πηγαινω νυστικος ή να εχω τσιμπησει κατι ?
> Επισης αφου τελειωσω τη γυμναστικη ενα τοστ γαλοπουλας ή τονου ειναι καλη λυση ??


Κανε προπονηση νηστικος.

----------


## Three

> Κανε προπονηση νηστικος.


Μηπως ομως ετσι διατρεχω τον κινδυνο να 'καψω' μυικη μαζα???
(απλως ρωταω, ειμαι τελειως ασχετος;P)

----------


## TheWorst

Μπα , δυσκολα. Εκτος αν δεν εισαι σε ποσοστο λιπος που βλεπεις ινες στα ποδια..

----------


## sub

O μόνος λόγος που ξέρω για να πάει κανένας νηστικός το πρωί στο γυμναστήριο είναι να θέλει να κάνει αερόβια και να εξαναγκάσει το σώμα του να κάψει λιπος. 
Προπόνηση με _βάρη_ δεν νομίζω να βγαίνει σωστή έτσι.

----------


## TheWorst

Μια  χαρα σωστη προπονηση βγαινει.Καλυτερη απο οτι αν εχεις φαει

----------


## Mikekan

Συμφωνώ. Γιατί μπορεί να μην έχεις φάει είσαι όμως πολύ ξεκούραστος και ισορροπεί το πράγμα. Εντάξει δεν λέμε να πεινάς σαν λύκος και να σηκώνεις βάρη σκεπτόμενος τι θα φας μετά  :01. Mr. Green: , αλλά για νορμάλ καταστάσεις.

----------


## Three

Ενα γιαουρτακι με μελι και κανα ξηρο καρπο ειναι καλη λυση ?

----------


## sub

> Μια  χαρα σωστη προπονηση βγαινει.Καλυτερη απο οτι αν εχεις φαει


μπορείς να το εξηγησεις/τεκμηριώσεις αυτο;

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι δε το δοκιμαζεις καλυτερα αντι να ρωτας θεωριες ?

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
Σορρυ για το σπαμ αλλα εχει δικιο ο Χειροτερος.πολλες ερωτησεις για το τιποτα.
Απλα δες τα στην πραξη

----------


## liveris

> Γιατι δε το δοκιμαζεις καλυτερα αντι να ρωτας θεωριες ?


η αρση βαρων το πρωι νυστικος  δεν εξυπηρετει σε τπτ..

----------


## TheWorst

Λες , ε ? Κανουμε χαζομαρες εδω περα ολο το χρονο και βαζουμε μυς με 100 γρ πρωτεϊνη επειδη δεν εξυπηρετει? Μαλιστα..

Α και οχι το πρωϊ αλλα το μεσημερακι στις 2-3 με 18-20 ωρες χωρις φαϊ μονο με νερο κανω προπονηση  :01. Smile: )

----------


## sub

Αν ηταν να έγραφε ο καθένας ο,τι ήθελε και να έπρεπε επίσης ο καθένας να δοκιμάζει πάνω του  τα  πάντα για να καταλήξει σε συμπερασματα που ήδη υπάρχουν, τότε γιατί δε δοκιμάζουμε να πηδήξουμε από το μπαλκόνι; Εγω μια φορά το έκανα και πέταξα. Αυτα τα περί βαρύτητας είναι θεωρίες, δοκιμάστε το στην πράξη.

----------


## liveris

> Λες , ε ? Κανουμε χαζομαρες εδω περα ολο το χρονο και βαζουμε μυς με 100 γρ πρωτεϊνη επειδη δεν εξυπηρετει? Μαλιστα..
> 
> Α και οχι το πρωϊ αλλα το μεσημερακι στις 2-3 με 18-20 ωρες χωρις φαϊ μονο με νερο κανω προπονηση )


εσυ τι νομιζεις οτι πηγαινοντας προπονηση 20 ωρες νυστικος κανεις καμια εξυπναδα??




> Αν ηταν να έγραφε ο καθένας ο,τι ήθελε και να έπρεπε επίσης ο καθένας να δοκιμάζει πάνω του  τα  πάντα για να καταλήξει σε συμπερασματα που ήδη υπάρχουν, τότε γιατί δε δοκιμάζουμε να πηδήξουμε από το μπαλκόνι; Εγω μια φορά το έκανα και πέταξα. Αυτα τα περί βαρύτητας είναι θεωρίες, δοκιμάστε το στην πράξη.


δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα φιλε..εδω καθε τρεις κ λιγο βγαινουν μελετες κ μελετες αν ακολουθουμε κατα γραμμα το τι λεει η καθε μελετη τοτε θα μπερδευομασταν περισσοτερο..υπαρχουν μελετες κ για το νυστικος προπονηση με βαρη αλλα τι να το κανω οταν πηγα μια φορα κ ενιωθα αδυναμος με επιασε δυσφορια κ τελικα ηταν μια για τον π..ο προπονηση!η εμπειρια που αποκτας με τα χρονια ειναι ο καλυτερος οδηγος σε συνδιασμο με ερευνες κτλ,η γνωμη μου..

----------


## Three

Παιδια συγγνωμη εαν προκαλεσα καποια συγχυση εδω !!

----------


## nikos1234

βαρη νηστικος σε καμια προπονση..για ποιον λογο?καταρχας θα κανεις τα μισα κιλα απο οτι εκανες..δεν γινεται μετα απο 9 ωρες χωρις φαι να κανεις προπο...αεροβια ναι και αυτη αφου εχεις φαει μια πηγη ρπωτεινης πριν πχ ασπραδια και δεν συνισταται σε  αρχαριους...

----------


## average_joe

παιδες το θεμα αφορα το μεταπροπονητικο, τα τελευταια μηνυματα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με αυτο.



> Προπόνηση με _βάρη_ δεν νομίζω να βγαίνει σωστή έτσι.





> μπορείς να το εξηγησεις/τεκμηριώσεις αυτο;


να τρολαρω και γω λιγο  :01. Mr. Green: 
μπορεις να τεκμηριωσεις τη δικη σου αποψη?
πολλες φορες βλεπω κοσμο να ζηταει αποδειξεις για την αντιθετη γνωμη απο αυτο που υποστηριζουν, αλλα οι ιδιοι δεν παραθετουν καποια τεκμηριωση.
αν απαντησει κανενας ας κανει quote και να το μεταφερει στις γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης για να μην χαλαμε το θεμα. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kostas_lar

μετα απο οτι διαβασα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειπα να αλλαξω τη μπανανα με γλυκοζη σε σκονη που πηρα απτο φαρμακειο.βαζω 40γρ μεσα στο σεικερ μαζι με τη whey που ειναι γυρω στα 36γρ πρωτεινης 1 μιση σκουπ και τελος. ελπιζω να ειναι οκ ετσι?το θεμα που εχω ειναι οτι επειδη αυτο γινεται αργα γυρω στις 10 που γυρναω στο γευμα που κανω μετα απο μια ωρα χρειαζεται παλι υδατανθρακαςε αν εχω φτασει ηδη τον αριθμο της ημερας?η επειδη ειναι μετα τη προπονηση χρειαζεται πως και να χει?υπενθυμιζω οτι ειμαι σε φαση για χασιμου καποιου λιπους

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εχεις υδ, μετα την προπονηση, ειδικα τοσο αργα και εφοσον θες να χασεις.

----------


## TheWorst

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανενας απο σας που λετε τις λαλακιες εδω μεσα για 8-9 ωρες χωρις φαϊ δεν εχει δοκιμασει να κανει προπονηση νηστικος για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.. Για αυτο λετε broscience οτι διαβαζετε στο μασαλμαγκ που'χει αρθρα σαν 4 εβδομαδες για τεραστια χερια κτλπ. 
Α και επισης οταν δεν εχεις φαϊ που να θελει το σωμα ενεργεια για να το χωνεψει κανεις καλυτερη προπονηση γιατι δεν ξοδευει αλλου ενεργεια. Αυτο απο θεωρια , οσον αφορα απο πρακτικη , τα κιλα δε πεφτουν με τη καμια. Καμια σχεση δεν εχει , αν ηταν ετσι τωρα δε θα υπηρχαμε , θα εξαφανιζομασταν. Το σωμα παραγει αυξητικη ορμονη να προστατεψει τους μυς και καις μονο λιπος , ιδικα σε μεγαλυτερους περιοδους φαστινγκ 48-72 ωρες παραγεται πολυ αυξητικη.






> μετα απο οτι διαβασα στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειπα να αλλαξω τη μπανανα με γλυκοζη σε σκονη που πηρα απτο φαρμακειο.βαζω 40γρ μεσα στο σεικερ μαζι με τη whey που ειναι γυρω στα 36γρ πρωτεινης 1 μιση σκουπ και τελος. ελπιζω να ειναι οκ ετσι?το θεμα που εχω ειναι οτι επειδη αυτο γινεται αργα γυρω στις 10 που γυρναω στο γευμα που κανω μετα απο μια ωρα χρειαζεται παλι υδατανθρακαςε αν εχω φτασει ηδη τον αριθμο της ημερας?η επειδη ειναι μετα τη προπονηση χρειαζεται πως και να χει?υπενθυμιζω οτι ειμαι σε φαση για χασιμου καποιου λιπους


Δεν εχει και πολυ σχεση τι ωρα ειναι , αλλα ο υ/ας μεταπροπονητικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητος οσον αφορα και βλεπουμε μελετες. Αλλα κοιτα να εχεις παρει τον ημερησιο υ/α πριν απο την προπονηση , πιστευω θα εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Mikekan

Σιγά ρε αδερφέ, εσύ τσουβάλιασες όλο το Forum, συζήτηση κάνουμε. Και σου είπα, ότι έχω βγάλει τις καλύτερες προπονήσεις μου το πρωί νηστικός, τι άλλο να πω.

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι λογικο με καποιες ωρες νηστειας να γινονται καλυτερες προπονησεις μιας κ οι κατεχολαμινες αυξανονται σε εκεινη την φαση..οπως επισης κ καλυτερη καυση λιπους,γιαυτο προτεινεται κ η πρωινη αεροβια με αδειο στομαχι.
τωρα για τα βαρη,εκει μαλλον ισχυουν αλλα δεδομενα μιας κ θες μια αναβολικη δραση στο ολο συστημα που μπορει να μην την εχεις με πολυωρη νηστεια..
μελετες εχουν δειξει οτι καλυτερη μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση εχουμε οταν υπαρχουν αμινοξεα στο αιμα γυρω απο τις ωρες προπονησης κυριως,αλλα κ σε καταστασεις ηρεμιας αμα γινει καποια κορυφωση τους.

αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι προπονηση με βαρη το πρωι δεν μπορει να γινει αμα δεν εχουμε φαει κατι,η ας πουμε μεσα στην μερα μετα απο ενα γευμα που θα ειναι πολυ πιο πισω..6-7 ωρες ας πουμε απο την προπονηση.
ο καθενας μπορει να το δοκιμασει για να δει πως θα ανταπεξελθει..

αλλα ακομα εσεις εδω,δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ακριβως συζητατε οσον αφορα το μετραποπονητικο?

----------


## kostas_lar

ευχαριστω παιδια! οποτε θ ακοιταξω να συμπληρωνω τον ημερησιο υ/α περιπου στα 150 με 200 που κανω μεχρι τωρα και το βραδυ δεν θα εχω καθολου εκτος απο το μεταπροπονητικο

----------


## liveris

> Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανενας απο σας που λετε τις λαλακιες εδω μεσα για 8-9 ωρες χωρις φαϊ δεν εχει δοκιμασει να κανει προπονηση νηστικος για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.. Για αυτο λετε broscience οτι διαβαζετε στο μασαλμαγκ που'χει αρθρα σαν 4 εβδομαδες για τεραστια χερια κτλπ. 
> Α και επισης οταν δεν εχεις φαϊ που να θελει το σωμα ενεργεια για να το χωνεψει κανεις καλυτερη προπονηση γιατι δεν ξοδευει αλλου ενεργεια. Αυτο απο θεωρια , οσον αφορα απο πρακτικη , τα κιλα δε πεφτουν με τη καμια. Καμια σχεση δεν εχει , αν ηταν ετσι τωρα δε θα υπηρχαμε , θα εξαφανιζομασταν. Το σωμα παραγει αυξητικη ορμονη να προστατεψει τους μυς και καις μονο λιπος , ιδικα σε μεγαλυτερους περιοδους φαστινγκ 48-72 ωρες παραγεται πολυ αυξητικη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν εχει και πολυ σχεση τι ωρα ειναι , αλλα ο υ/ας μεταπροπονητικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητος οσον αφορα και βλεπουμε μελετες. Αλλα κοιτα να εχεις παρει τον ημερησιο υ/α πριν απο την προπονηση , πιστευω θα εισαι μια χαρα.


πολυ μου αρεσουν κατι τετοια ποστ απο παιδακια..ακομα κ στεναχωρημενος να ειμαι με κανουν κ γελαω..

----------


## TheWorst

Χαιρομαι που σε κανω να γελας κι εσυ πιτσιρικι εισαι ομως.. Αλλα δε μαθαινεις απτους αλλους που εχουν εμπειρια , εκει ειναι το προβλημα σου .
Αντε γεια.!

----------


## asimos

καλησπερα,ενω ημουν σε περιοδο γραμμωσης εβαζα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση μονοδρευκη.μετα απο μιαμιση ωρα 1 ξυνομυλο και 30γρ πρωτεινης μετα απο 20 λεπτακια...επειτα συνεχιζα καναονικα με υδαταθρακα(ρυζι,κυριως πατατα και μακαρονια)εχασα ομως γυρω στα 7 κιλα και αποφασια να το αλλαξω...(μονοδρευκη τελος)...Μετα-προπ 1 μπανανα παω σπιτι 1 ξυνομιλο 30γρ whey μετα απο 20 λεπτα και μετα απο 40 λεπτακια υδαταθρακα(ρυζι πατατα μακαρονια)με ψαρι και σαλατα.καμια γνωμη?ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ Aφηνα τοση ωρα χωρις φαγητο για την μεγιστη καυση λιπους αλλα πλεον θελω να το ισορροπησω.Να βαλω καλυτερα την whey μετα προπο με μπανανα κ μετα συνεχιζω με ξυνομιλω κλπ?

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

Γεια σας παιδια!! Πιστευετε οτι μια κουταλια μελι ή μια μπανανα ειναι καλυτερο απο την δεξτροζη και την μαλτοδεξτρινη;;;

----------


## Nikoskom

> Γεια σας παιδια!! Πιστευετε οτι μια κουταλια μελι ή μια μπανανα ειναι καλυτερο απο την δεξτροζη και την μαλτοδεξτρινη;;;


Απλα ρε συ απο το να δινεις λεφτα σε  μαλτο,δεξτρο...φαε 1-2 μπανανες μετα την προπονηση και εισαι ενταξει.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## aetosa

> Απλα ρε συ απο το να δινεις λεφτα σε  μαλτο,δεξτρο...φαε 1-2 μπανανες μετα την προπονηση και εισαι ενταξει..


Δηλαδή μπανάνα + whey είναι το ίδιο με μαλτο-δεξτρο + whey;

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

Εγω μετα την προπονηση τρωω 650μλ γαλα, 1κ μελι, 10κ βρωμη  :01. Mr. Green: 
Εκτος κ αν εχει τπτ απο μεσημερι κανα κρεας το τρωω μετα την προπονηση

----------


## KES

καλησπερα 
 μετα τν προπονηση πινω whey και 45' πανω κατω  μετα τρωω πατατα/ρυζι με κοτοπουλο/ασπραδια...
θα ηταν καλυτερο μαζι με την whey να τρωω και μπανανα??? 
εχω μπερδευτει με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω και ακουω...
δεν κανω ουτε ογκο ουτε γραμμωση.. κανω βαρη!!! αργα και σταθερα γινομαστε καλυτεροι  :01. Wink: 
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για τις απαντησεις σας!

----------


## liveris

αστο ετσι οπως το κανεις μια  χαρα ειναι..

----------


## psonara

να ρωτησω κατι?
μετα την προπονηση πρεπει να τρωω κατευθειαν?αν φαω μια ωρα μετα την προπο κανονικα φαγητο πειραζει?ποση ωρα μετα μπορω να φαω?σορυ αλλα εχω μπερδευτει
να σημειωσω οτι δεν παιρνω καποιο συμπληρωμα

----------


## Mpozos

Οι περισσότεροι "σοβαρή" αθλητές τρων εντός 30 λεπτών (πρωτεινη whey, η ασπράδια μαζι με κάποιο είδους υδατάνθρακα υψηλού γλυκαιμικού δείκτη ) εφόσον έχουν τελειώσει την προπόνηση και απο την στιγμή που πάρουν το μεταπροπονητικό τους γεύμα τρων μετά απο 45 λεπτά πάλι ( πρωτείνη, υδατάνθρακας, λιπαρά ) διότι ο οργανισμός το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα το απορροφάει πολύ γρήγορα. να σημειώσω ότι το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα γίνετε όταν κάνουμε προπόνηση με βάρη, όχι όταν κάνουμε αερόβιο.  

τώρα στην ερώτηση σου... αν ακολουθήσεις αυτό που είπα ποιο πάνω θα έχεις σαφώς ποιο καλά αποτελέσματα αλλά δεν είναι και απαραίτητο να το κάνεις. Καλό θα ήταν να το ακολουθείς για να έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στην "γρήγορη" ανάρρωση και στην μυική ανάπτυξη.

----------


## Mpozos

> Δηλαδή μπανάνα + whey είναι το ίδιο με μαλτο-δεξτρο + whey;


Όχι δεν είναι το ίδιο , σαφώς η μαλτροδεξτρίνη και η μαλτόζη + whey  είναι καλύτερη επιλογή μετά την προπόνηση με βάρη.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> να ρωτησω κατι?
> μετα την προπονηση πρεπει να τρωω κατευθειαν?αν φαω μια ωρα μετα την προπο κανονικα φαγητο πειραζει?ποση ωρα μετα μπορω να φαω?σορυ αλλα εχω μπερδευτει
> να σημειωσω οτι δεν παιρνω καποιο συμπληρωμα


Εσυ ειδικα με το στοχο σου πρεπει να τρως εστω λιγο υδατανθρακα. Τελεια θα ηταν μια μπανανα. Καλο ειναι να μην αφηνεις πολυ ωρα μετα την προπονησηχωρις να φας κατι πρωτεινουχο. Ιδανικα μιση ωρα μετα θα πρεπει να τρως κατι με πρωτεινη.

----------


## psonara

> Εσυ ειδικα με το στοχο σου πρεπει να τρως εστω λιγο υδατανθρακα. Τελεια θα ηταν μια μπανανα. Καλο ειναι να μην αφηνεις πολυ ωρα μετα την προπονησηχωρις να φας κατι πρωτεινουχο. Ιδανικα μιση ωρα μετα θα πρεπει να τρως κατι με πρωτεινη.


σ'ευχαριστω πανουλη.δηλαδη αμεσως μετα την προπονηση δεν πρεπει να τρωω πρωτεινη?η μπανανα ειναι υδατανθρακας!
βασικα ρωταω γιατι 12 που τελειωνω απο το γυμναστηριο δεν ειναι παντα ετοιμο το μεσημεριανο!ελεγα να τρωω κατα τη 13.00 κανονικο φαγητο αλλα αν δεν γινεται μια ωρα μετα πρεπει να βρω κατι αλλο και εχω πελαγωσει! :01. Razz:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλα,για 10-15 λεπτα παραπανω δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος,στερεο γευμα πρωτείνης + υδατανθρακας και εισαι κομπλέ.Την μπανανα αμεσως μετα την προπόνηση  :01. Wink:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Το πιο σημαντικο μετα την προπονηση, ειναι να ανεβασεις την ινσουλινη σου διωχνοντας την κορτιζολη και να δημιουργησεις τις προυποθεσεις να μπουν τα θρεπτικα συστατικα στους μυες σου. Αυτο το κανουν οι υδατανθρακες. Μετα θες πρωτεινη.

----------


## psonara

> Το πιο σημαντικο μετα την προπονηση, ειναι να ανεβασεις την ινσουλινη σου διωχνοντας την κορτιζολη και να δημιουργησεις τις προυποθεσεις να μπουν τα θρεπτικα συστατικα στους μυες σου. Αυτο το κανουν οι υδατανθρακες. Μετα θες πρωτεινη.


οποτε ισως βαλω κανενα φυσικο χυμο πορτοκαλι με αυγα και ψωμι και μετα απο 1 ωρα κανονικο γευμα :01. Wink: 
ελπιζω να μν μου κοψει την ορεξη :01. Razz:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Ναι για τα δεδομενα σου καλο μου ακουγεται. Απλα απεφυγε τους κροκους.

----------


## psonara

> Ναι για τα δεδομενα σου καλο μου ακουγεται. Απλα απεφυγε τους κροκους.


οκ αυτο θα κανω!ενας κροκος ειναι καλα?γιατι να αποφευγω τους κροκους?

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Γιατι τα λιπαρα σε αυτη τη χρονικη στιγμη, καθυστερουν την απορροφηση της πρωτεινης. Καλυτερα κανεναν . Μπορεις να κρατησεις 1-2 και να τους αλοιψεις σε ψωμι με το επομενο γευμα. Πολυ δυνατο σνακ!

----------


## margarita02

Psonara ένας κρόκος μετά την προπόνηση είναι καλά. Στο μεταπροπονητικό δεν χρησιμοποιούμε πολλά λιπαρά γιατί καθυστερείται η απορρόφηση της πρωτεϊνης την οποία έχεις περισσότερο ανάγκη εκείνη τη στιγμή. Και οι κρόκοι έχουν λιπαρά.

Έναν όμως μπορείς να βάλεις και τα υπόλοιπα ασπράδια. Επίσης μπορείς να πιεις ένα ποτήρι γάλα για μεταπροπονητικό αν και δεν θεωρείται ότι καλύτερο. Εσένα όμως δεν σε πειράζει τόσο αφού θα φας κανονικά μέτά. Αυτό ελπίζουμε τουλάχιστον.

Γι αυτό μην το βαρύνεις πολύ το μεταπροπονητικό. Ένα αυγό ή κάτι άλλο πρωτεϊνούχο συν τη μπανάνα ή άλλο φρούτο που λέει πιο πάνω ο Πάνος. Εάν  δεν θες τον υδατάνθρακα τον παραλήπεις και τον συμπληρώνεις πιο μετά.

----------


## Mpozos

όχι σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν τον παραλήπτης τον υδατάνθρακα μετά την προπόνηση ! το σωστό είναι να έχει μηδαμινά λιπαρά στο μεταπροπονητικό.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mpozo chill...αυτα περι υ/α υψηλου GI post-wo κτλ εχουν ξεπεραστει πλεον...δεν προσδιδει κατι,ισα ισα...

οπως επισης και αυτο για την κορτιζολη και τον υ/α αποτελει μυθο...κι η σκετη πρωτεινη ειναι ικανη να ανακοψει την κορτιζολη στο μεταπροπονητικο.

Για ολα αυτα υπαρχουν και αρθα-μελετες,απλα θελει ψαξιμο για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.Ειδικα αυτο για την κορτιζολη το'χω πετυχει σε μελετη πριν καιρο.

----------


## Mpozos

ναι αλλά περισσότερη ινσουλίνη = καλύτερη μυική ανάπτυξη ετσ δεν είναι ; και κάτι άλλο, γιατί συνεχίζουν οι bodybuilder και παίρνουν δεξτρόζη / μαλτο μετα την προπόνηση ; αν ήταν μύθος θα δεν θα έβαζαν στο μεταπροπονητικό δεξτρο/μαλτο ...

----------


## psonara

σας ευχαριστω παιδια..οποτε καταληγουμε στο συμπερασμα οτι αφου μετα απο 1 ωρα θα φαω κανονικα μπορω για μεταπροπονητικο να βαλω ενα αυγο και 1 ασπραδι και ενα φυσικο χυμο και αν θελω βαζω και 1 φετα ψωμι ολικης αλλιως την παραλειπω.
μπορω μερικες φορες να αντικαταστησω τα αυγα με λιγο γιαουρτι και 1κγ μελι?βασικα θα ηθελα φυστικοβουτυρο αλλα αφου δεν επιτρεπονται λιπαρα σκεφτηκα το μελι.
μαργαριτα μου μην ανησυχεις σε 1 ωρα μετα θα το λαβω το κανονικο γευμα! :01. Razz: 
οσο για το γαλα δεν μπορω να το πιω με τιποτα!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Θεωρητικά οχι γιατι το γιαουρτι εχει καζεινη. Πρακτικά τωρα αλλαξε του τα φωτα, πρωτεινουλα ειναι.

----------


## psonara

> Θεωρητικά οχι γιατι το γιαουρτι εχει καζεινη. Πρακτικά τωρα αλλαξε του τα φωτα, πρωτεινουλα ειναι.


χα καλο! :01. Razz: 
βασικα πουθενα δεν σας πετυχαινω!αστειευομαι! :01. Razz: 
οποτε θα εχω αυτες τις 2 εναλλακτικες! αυγα με  χυμο και μπορει και 1 φετα ψωμι η' γιαουρτι με μελι και μιση μπανανα!
θα τα ξεκινησω και θα σας πω τι μου παει καλυτερα

----------


## liveris

> χα καλο!
> βασικα πουθενα δεν σας πετυχαινω!αστειευομαι!
> οποτε θα εχω αυτες τις 2 εναλλακτικες! αυγα με  χυμο και μπορει και 1 φετα ψωμι η' γιαουρτι με μελι και μιση μπανανα!
> θα τα ξεκινησω και θα σας πω τι μου παει καλυτερα



ουτε το γαλα κακαο σου αρεσει?γιατι ειναι καλο μεταπροπονητικο..

----------


## psonara

> ουτε το γαλα κακαο σου αρεσει?γιατι ειναι καλο μεταπροπονητικο..



οχι καθολου!τελικα κραταω για μεταπροπονητικο τα αυγα μεψωμι και χυμο!πιστευω μου ειναι καλυτερα αφου μετα απο 1 ωρα τρωω κανονικα!αντε καμια φορα να τα αντικαταστησω με ενα τοστ με διπλο τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων η' με καμια βανιλια εμποριου(το κυπελλακι στο ψυγειο)!βασικα θα προτιμουσα κανα τοστ με φυστικοβουτυρο αλλα αφου δεν επιτρεπονται τα λιπαρα...! :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

επανερχομαι παλι σ'αυτο το θεμα με αλλη ερωτηση!μην με κραξετε ομως! :01. Razz: 
το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα για να εχει αμεση αναδομηση των μυων πρεπει να ειναι υγρο?το ρωταω γιατι η διατροφολογος μου μου ειπε οτι για καλυτερο μεταπροπονητικο ειναι γαλα με μπανανα και μελι στο μπλεντερ!

----------


## RAMBO

Nαι αν ειναι υγρο εχει πιο αμεση αποροφηση.η μπανανα ομως ειναι βραδειας αποδεσμευσης,φατην πιο μετα  :02. Welcome:

----------


## nikos1234

> Nαι αν ειναι υγρο εχει πιο αμεση αποροφηση.η μπανανα ομως ειναι βραδειας αποδεσμευσης,φατην πιο μετα


οχι ρε απλος υδατανθρακας ισουται μ γρηγορη αποροφηση..γαλα ισουται ακζεινη αρα αργη αποροφηση...

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Εγω παντως το γαλα θα το ειχα σαν τελευταια επιλογή,εδω ομως μιλαμε για γευμα-οχι για ροφημα....Οπότε μπορεις μιση ωρα μετα την προπ να φας κατευθειαν και να τελειωνει η υποθεση.Αν το γευμα θα γινει αρκετα αργότερα ασε το ροφημα με γαλα-καλυτερα κανα ασπραδι
( νομιζω τα χουμε ξαναπεί αυτα  :08. Spank:  )

----------


## RAMBO

> Εγω παντως το γαλα θα το ειχα σαν τελευταια επιλογή,εδω ομως μιλαμε για γευμα-οχι για ροφημα....Οπότε μπορεις μιση ωρα μετα την προπ να φας κατευθειαν και να τελειωνει η υποθεση.Αν το γευμα θα γινει αρκετα αργότερα ασε το ροφημα με γαλα-καλυτερα κανα ασπραδι
> ( νομιζω τα χουμε ξαναπεί αυτα  )


Μαλωσε τη γιατι δεν ακουει ποτε  :02. Smash:

----------


## psonara

> Μαλωσε τη γιατι δεν ακουει ποτε


και εσυ βρουτε? :01. Razz: 
προπο τελειωνω 12 παρα και στερεο γευμα εχω 13 με 13.30 οποτε να εχω το ροφημα με γαλα και μπανανα και ακτινιδιο αμεσως μετα την προπονηση? :01. Wink:

----------


## RAMBO

Ναι

----------


## andreas x

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ.ΚΑΝΩ ΒΑΡΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΗΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΟΡΓΑΝΟ ΕΔΩ Κ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΝΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΚΥΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΕΤΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΟ Κ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΕΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΟ ΕΝΑ ΦΡΟΥΤΟ Κ 5-6 ΑΜΥΓΔΑΛΑ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ 2 ΑΥΓΑ Κ 2 ΦΕΤΕΣ ΓΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΑ Η ΣΑΛΑΤΑ ΜΕ 3 ΦΕΤΕΣ ΓΑΛΟΠΟΥΛΑ Η ΤΟΝΟΣΑΛΑΤΑ. ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ ΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2-3 ΩΡΕΣ 
ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ

----------


## kostas kou

Καλησπερα στην παρεα,θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση η οποια μπορει να ειναι και χαζη  :01. Mr. Green: 
σημερα στο γυμναστηριο ακουσα 2 τυπους που συζητουσαν και ο ενας ελεγε στον αλλον οτι τρωει στερεο γευμα αμεσως μετα την προπονηση και η τροφη(ή οι ουσιες του γευματος οπως θελετε πειτε το)παει στην μυικη ομαδα που γυμνασε,πχ γυμνασε δικεφαλα με το στερεο γευμα που κανει πριζοντε τα δικεφαλα του,ξερει κανεις αμα ισχθει κατι τετοιο???

----------


## Kagias

Απλά όταν έχεις κάνει δικέφαλα και μετά φας, ενα κομμάτι π.χ. των πρωτεϊνών (σημαντικό ή μη , εξαρτάται απο πολλα)  θα πάει προφανώς στην αναδόμηση της περιοχής που καταπονήθηκε απο τις αντιστάσεις. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι κουφό πάνω σ' αυτή την (στην ουσία) υπεραπλούστευση του μηχανισμού.

----------


## kostas kou

αυτο συμβαινει οταν τρωω στερεο γευμα η και οταν περνω ροφημα πρωτεινης?

----------


## Kagias

Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει οτι πρωτεϊνούχο και να φας.

----------


## Xania

εγω μετα τιν προπονηση χρησιμοποιω whey απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι μεγαλο λαθος να βαζω κουακερ για υ/α μεταπροπονητικα? και δευτερον λιγο χαζο αλλα ποσα γραμμαρια περιπου ειναι 8 κουταλιες γεματες της σουπας?

----------


## Mikekan

8 γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας θα έλεγα ότι είναι περίπου 100 γρ.

----------


## Redragon7

Το πιο σωστο είναι να τρως αμέσως μετα την προπόνηση γρηγορη πρωτεινη (whey) και μετα απο καμμια ωρίτσα (το πολυ) κανονικό γεύμα με πρωτεινη και αργο υδατανθρακα

----------


## jean

και αν σε πειράζει η whey τι μπορείς να φας αντ αυτού?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ωραιότατα ασπράδια ή μπορεις να φας κατευθείαν το στερεο μεταπροπονητικό.

----------


## jean

> Ωραιότατα ασπράδια ή μπορεις να φας κατευθείαν το στερεο μεταπροπονητικό.


δηλαδή πχ κοτόπουλο με ρύζι? πόσα ασπράδια? γιατί εδώ λέει 10! πολλά δεν είναι για 70 κιλά 10 ασπράδια?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ναι,μια καλή πηγή πρωτείνης+υδατανθρακα χωρις πολλα λιπαρά....10 ασπραδια ειναι όντως πολλά-και με 5-6 θα την κανεις τη δουλειά σου μια χαρά,σημασία εχει η συνολική προσληψη μεσα τη μερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jean

> Ναι,μια καλή πηγή πρωτείνης+υδατανθρακα χωρις πολλα λιπαρά....10 ασπραδια ειναι όντως πολλά-και με 5-6 θα την κανεις τη δουλειά σου μια χαρά,σημασία εχει η συνολική προσληψη μεσα τη μερα


εσυ whey χρησιμοποιεις?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ναι αλλα η whey ειναι ενα ροφημα μετα την προπονηση κι ενας ευκολος τροπος να συμπληρωσεις πρωτείνη,αν τρως επαρκείς ποσοτητες πρωτείνης μεσα στη μερα δεν σου ειναι απαραιτητη.

----------


## jean

αρα δεν χρειάζονται συμπληρώματα αν κάνεις σωστή διατροφή.

----------


## Redragon7

Δυστυχώς, σωστή διατροφή σημαίνει και αρκετά αυξημένο κόστος, τόσο σε χρόνο όσο και σε χρήμα...
Άρα κάποια συμπληρώματα είναι άκρως βολικά.

----------


## kendal

> Δυστυχώς, σωστή διατροφή σημαίνει και αρκετά αυξημένο κόστος, τόσο σε χρόνο όσο και σε χρήμα...
> Άρα κάποια συμπληρώματα είναι άκρως βολικά.



 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jean

> Δυστυχώς, σωστή διατροφή σημαίνει και αρκετά αυξημένο κόστος, τόσο σε χρόνο όσο και σε χρήμα...
> Άρα κάποια συμπληρώματα είναι άκρως βολικά.


Εγώ τρώω περίπου κάθε 3 ώρες πλήρες γεύμα. πρωτεινη υδατάνθρακα και λαχανικά. Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν βάζω κιλά. Με τη χρήση συμπληρωμάτων οι μύες πρήζονται πιο εύκολα. Αυτό έχω διαπιστώσει εγώ. το θέμα ειναι οτι με πειράζουν και αναγκαστικά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## Redragon7

Αν τρως σωστά κάθε 3 ώρες όπως λες, και δεν έχεις θέμα με το να ψωνίζεις-πληρώνεις-μαγειρευεις-πλενεις όλη μέρα, τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι συμπληρώματα.
Αν δεν βάζεις κιλά, μεγάλωσε λίγο τις μερίδες που τρως (ανέβασε λίγο θερμίδες), προπονήσου, ξεκουρασου και ξαναζυγισου σε 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## jean

> Αν τρως σωστά κάθε 3 ώρες όπως λες, και δεν έχεις θέμα με το να ψωνίζεις-πληρώνεις-μαγειρευεις-πλενεις όλη μέρα, τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι συμπληρώματα.
> Αν δεν βάζεις κιλά, μεγάλωσε λίγο τις μερίδες που τρως (ανέβασε λίγο θερμίδες), προπονήσου, ξεκουρασου και ξαναζυγισου σε 2 εβδομάδες.


Ναι αλλά ταυτόχρονα μεγαλώνει και η κοιλιά!!

----------


## jannous44

> Ναι αλλά ταυτόχρονα μεγαλώνει και η κοιλιά!!


αυτο απο που? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Λογικο να μεγαλωσει η κοιλια αν λαμβανεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες καις , ενα ποσοστο μυς , αλλο νερα, αλλο λιπος. 
Εννοειται οτι αν τρως καθε 3 ωρες θα βαλεις πιο ευκολα κιλα(λιπος) με το αν τρως σε μεγαλυτερα διαστηματα (τουλαχιστον 14 ωρες δλδ) , αλλα το θεμα εινια αν σε βολευει και ποσο φαγητο τρως.

----------


## leftis

> Λογικο να μεγαλωσει η κοιλια αν λαμβανεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες καις , ενα ποσοστο μυς , αλλο νερα, αλλο λιπος. 
> *Εννοειται οτι αν τρως καθε 3 ωρες θα βαλεις πιο ευκολα κιλα(λιπος) με το αν τρως σε μεγαλυτερα διαστηματα* (τουλαχιστον 14 ωρες δλδ) , αλλα το θεμα εινια αν σε βολευει και ποσο φαγητο τρως.



πως εννοείται δλδ?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

ετσι , ιδιες θερμιδες , αλλα βαζεις πολυ πιο ευκολα λιπος,γιατι δεν αφηνεις το σωμα να καψει την τροφη.Περισσοτερες ωρες δαπανουν και περισσοτερη ενεργεια και θελει πολυ περισσοτερο φαϊ γενικα. Δλδ μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι με ιδιες θερμιδες περιπου(μη σου πω τωρα ειμαι και πιο κατω) περσι με 4000 θερμιδες εβαλα 6-7 κιλα για περιοδο 6 μηνων , ενω τωρα μεσα σε 2-2,5 μηνες τα βαζω ανετα .

----------


## leftis

> ετσι , ιδιες θερμιδες , αλλα βαζεις πολυ πιο ευκολα λιπος,γιατι δεν αφηνεις το σωμα να καψει την τροφη.Περισσοτερες ωρες δαπανουν και περισσοτερη ενεργεια και θελει πολυ περισσοτερο φαϊ γενικα. Δλδ μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι με ιδιες θερμιδες περιπου(μη σου πω τωρα ειμαι και πιο κατω) περσι με 4000 θερμιδες εβαλα 6-7 κιλα για περιοδο 6 μηνων , ενω τωρα μεσα σε 2-2,5 μηνες τα βαζω ανετα .


Δεν ισχύει αυτό ρε κάποια άλλη παράμετρος θα έπαιξε. Μπορεί να έκαιγες περισσότερα.
Εδώ και μήνες λέμε calories in vs calories out  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

οχι , τωρα κανω προπονηση που καει περισσοτερες.Τοτε εκανα dorian που εχεις 5 σετ προπονηση.. Τι λες..  
Οταν δε δινεις το σωμα λιγο αναρρωσει και μονο μασας ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια. Τωρα που κανω ετσι παω 2 φορες τουαλετα , το φαϊ απλα σαπιζει μεσα. Το λιπος εννοειται οτι βαζεις , εχει σημασια αν τρως ανα 2 ωρες και αν τρως ανα 20 ωρες απλα γιατι ρυθμιζει και ορμονες (ινσουλινη ,hgh)

----------


## leftis

> οχι , τωρα κανω προπονηση που καει περισσοτερες.Τοτε εκανα dorian που εχεις 5 σετ προπονηση.. Τι λες..  
> Οταν δε δινεις το σωμα λιγο αναρρωσει και μονο μασας ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια. Τωρα που κανω ετσι παω 2 φορες τουαλετα , το φαϊ απλα σαπιζει μεσα. Το λιπος εννοειται οτι βαζεις , εχει σημασια αν τρως ανα 2 ωρες και αν τρως ανα 20 ωρες απλα γιατι ρυθμιζει και ορμονες (ινσουλινη ,hgh)



Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ με αυτό.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TheWorst

Οκ , εγω λεω την εμπειρια μου με αυτο  :02. Welcome:  Αν εσυ εχεις να πεις τπτ εμπειρικα , τοτε πεσ'το. Οσο για το φαϊ που σαπιζει ειναι σιγουρο , αμα τρως αρκετα . Ειδικα τετοια φαγητα με πολλες φυτικες ινες σε βγαζουν τα εντερα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jean

δεν ξέρω τι μεταβολισμό έχει ο καθένας εγώ αυτό που ξέρω απο το σώμα μου είναι ότι, τρώω κάθε 3 ώρες πλήρες γεύμα επειδή πεινάω και επειδή έτσι έχω διαβάσει(να τρως κάθε 3 ώρες). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην χωνεύω ποτέ, να είμαι όλη ήμερα πρησμένος απο το φαΐ και επίσης να μην βλέπω κοιλιακούς.

----------


## leftis

> Οκ , εγω λεω την εμπειρια μου με αυτο  Αν εσυ εχεις να πεις τπτ εμπειρικα , τοτε πεσ'το. Οσο για το φαϊ που σαπιζει ειναι σιγουρο , αμα τρως αρκετα . Ειδικα τετοια φαγητα με πολλες φυτικες ινες σε βγαζουν τα εντερα


Δεν είπα ότι έχεις λάθος. Είπα ότι δεν συμφωνω. Αυτό είναι το ωραίο της υπόθεσης, ο καθένας πειραματίζεται και κάνει ότι δουλευει πάνω του.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Worst,δεν μιλας ακριβως εμπειρικα...εκτος του οτι αναμεσα σε αυτα που γραφεις εχεις πολυ broscience,το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι αυτα που βλεπεις πανω σου τα περνας ως δεδομενα,δλδ του στυλ "εφοσον ετσι γινεται σε μενα,αυτο ισχυει κιολας γενικα".

----------


## liveris

> Λογικο να μεγαλωσει η κοιλια αν λαμβανεις περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες καις , ενα ποσοστο μυς , αλλο νερα, αλλο λιπος. 
> Εννοειται οτι αν τρως καθε 3 ωρες θα βαλεις πιο ευκολα κιλα(λιπος) με το αν τρως σε μεγαλυτερα διαστηματα (τουλαχιστον 14 ωρες δλδ) , αλλα το θεμα εινια αν σε βολευει και ποσο φαγητο τρως.





> ετσι , ιδιες θερμιδες , αλλα βαζεις πολυ πιο ευκολα λιπος,γιατι δεν αφηνεις το σωμα να καψει την τροφη.Περισσοτερες ωρες δαπανουν και περισσοτερη ενεργεια και θελει πολυ περισσοτερο φαϊ γενικα. Δλδ μπορεις να φανταστεις οτι με ιδιες θερμιδες περιπου(μη σου πω τωρα ειμαι και πιο κατω) περσι με 4000 θερμιδες εβαλα 6-7 κιλα για περιοδο 6 μηνων , ενω τωρα μεσα σε 2-2,5 μηνες τα βαζω ανετα .





> οχι , τωρα κανω προπονηση που καει περισσοτερες.Τοτε εκανα dorian που εχεις 5 σετ προπονηση.. Τι λες..  
> Οταν δε δινεις το σωμα λιγο αναρρωσει και μονο μασας ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια. Τωρα που κανω ετσι παω 2 φορες τουαλετα , το φαϊ απλα σαπιζει μεσα. Το λιπος εννοειται οτι βαζεις , εχει σημασια αν τρως ανα 2 ωρες και αν τρως ανα 20 ωρες απλα γιατι ρυθμιζει και ορμονες (ινσουλινη ,hgh)


αυτα που γραφεις εδω ειναι αντιθετα με αυτα που υποστηριζες πριν λιγο καιρο..ασε που ετσι πως τα γραφεις ειναι σαν να επικρατει μια συγχυση στο μυαλο σου..

----------


## TheWorst

λιβερη διατυπωσε καλυτερα μια ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση. Πως ερχομαι σε αντιθεση , ισως να μη καταλαβαινεις τι λεω , γραπτος λογος εννοειται.  :02. Welcome:  
Το θεμα δεν ειναι εσεις αν συμφωνειτε , το θεμα ειναι αν εγω συμφωνω με τον εαυτο μου  :01. Mr. Green:  Broscience ή οχι , δεν ειμαι ο μοναδικος και αυτη τη συμβουλη θα εδινα σε οποιονδηποτε , ας ειναι και λιγο γενικη  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γι'αυτο εχεις μπερδευτει οπως λεει κι ο λιβερης :08. Turtle: γιατι το θεμα δεν ειναι αν συμφωνεις εσυ με τον εαυτο σου,αλλα αν ισχυουν αυτα που γραφεις καμποσο καιρο τωρα :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

για πολλους ισχυει και για μενα επισης.Τι να σε πω , αφου εσυ εχεις να πεις κατι αλλο ,πεσ'το ,αν εισαι εσυ δλδ ο παντογνωστης και ξερεις τι ισχυει.

----------


## leftis

> για πολλους ισχυει και για μενα επισης.Τι να σε πω , αφου εσυ εχεις να πεις κατι αλλο ,πεσ'το ,αν εισαι εσυ δλδ ο παντογνωστης και ξερεις τι ισχυει.



Γτ τζαντίζεσαι ρε? Πρεπει σονυ και καλα να εχεις δικιο?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TheWorst

οχι ρε , αφου σε ειπα, το θεμα ειναι εγω να συμφωνω με τον εαυτο μου(οποιος διαβαζει αναμεσα στις σειρες ξερει τι εννοω) .. 
Εμπειρικα λεω αυτα , υπαρχουν και αλλα ατομα που θα το υποστηριξουν,κοιτα λιγο στο youtube .. Αν θες θεωριτικα διαβασε ori hofmekler που μιλαει για αυτο , εχει και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα , ας πουμε κυκλο με πρωτεϊνη μια ψηλη , μια χαμηλη και το καθενα εχει καποιο σκοπο.

----------


## leftis

> οχι ρε , αφου σε ειπα, το θεμα ειναι εγω να συμφωνω με τον εαυτο μου(οποιος διαβαζει αναμεσα στις σειρες ξερει τι εννοω) .. 
> Εμπειρικα λεω αυτα , υπαρχουν και αλλα ατομα που θα το υποστηριξουν,κοιτα λιγο στο youtube .. Αν θες θεωριτικα διαβασε ori hofmekler που μιλαει για αυτο , εχει και αλλα ενδιαφεροντα , ας πουμε κυκλο με πρωτεϊνη μια ψηλη , μια χαμηλη και το καθενα εχει καποιο σκοπο.




Εγώ θυμάμαι κάποιον γνωστό παλιό bodybuilder (δεν θυμάμαι ονομα τώρα) που έλεγε ότι μια φορά την εβδομάδα έκανε ολοκληρωτική αποχή από πρωτείνη, γιατί έτσι αδειάζεις το σώμα σου απο αμινοξεα και την επομενη μερα αποροφας αμινοξεα σαν τρελος. Υποτιθεται οτι αυτο δουλευε πανω του, αλλα αμα δεν εχεις καποια ερευνα να συμφωνει με τα λεγομενα σου παραμενει broscience και δεν μπορείς να πεις οτι ισχυει.

Άλλο δουλεύει πάνω μου και άλλο ισχύει.

----------


## TheWorst

οταν κατι εχει αποδειχθει εμπειρικα καμια φορα το παιρνουμε δεδομενο (τομεα μαθηματικων) , αλλα ετσι κι εδω σε μεγαλο κυκλο ατομων ισχυει (δεν λεω για ολους , αλλα μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οσον αφορα αυτο - το λεω γιατι δεν μπορω να ξερω ολο το κοσμο στον πλανητη) Αλλα αμα θες για ερευνες που λες διαβασε οπως σου ειπα του ori hofmekler , αναφερεται σχεδον σε καθε σελιδα σε ερευνες σχετικα με ολα τα λεγομενα του. 
παντως καλο ειναι να ξερεις τι λες , δλδ να το εχεις δοκιμασει πανω σου πρωτα , πριν λες το ενα και το αλλο , οπως τωρα με την πρωτεϊνη , π.χ. δεν το εχω δοκιμασει , για αυτο δε λεω τπτ , απλα αναφερω χωρις να εχω καμια ιδιατερη γνωμη πανω του γιατι δεν εχω δει κι αλλους που να το κανουν.

----------


## paularas

> Κάτσε ρε φιλος. Εξήγησε λίγο... Δεν περιέχουν σύνθετους οι πηγές που ανάφερες? 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το μεταπροπονητικό πλάνο του MB χρειαζόμαστε απλούς υδατάνθρακες υψηλού GI για να περάσουν αμέσως στο αίμα και να γύρει η ζυγαρια πρός την ινσουλίνη και όχι πρός την κορτιζόλη. Eσυ προτίνεις υδατάνθρακα υψηλού GI αλλα σύνθετους οι οποίοι αργούν να περάσουν στο αίμα...


καλη επιλογη πρωτεινης και απλου υδατανθρακα μεταπροπονητικα μελι
+ασπραδια σε αντικολλητικο,κοτοπουλο με κετσαπ=πολυ ζαχαρη η καμια σαλτα με πολλη ζαχαρη χωρις λιπος πχ σαλτσα bbq

----------


## Billys51

το ρυζι δεν ειναι μια χαρα? ειναι υδατ υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη

----------


## paularas

[QUOTE=Billys51;754063]το ρυζι δεν ειναι μια χαρα? ειναι υδατ υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη[/QUOT
μια χαρα ειναι απλως ειναι πιο ευκολο με σαλτσα αφου ειναι και υψηλη σε ζαχαρη σε ξεκουραζει κατευθειαν,το ρυζι θα αργησει λιγο περισσοτερο...

----------


## Mikekan

> το ρυζι δεν ειναι μια χαρα? ειναι υδατ υψηλου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη


Ισχύει αυτό. Παρολαυτα επειδή το γλυκαιμικο φορτίο ειναι χαμηλό λόγω του οτι επέρχεται κορεσμός με μικρή ποσότητα, ειναι μια χαρά υδατανθρακας. Και το κάστανο ακόμα καλύτερος.

----------


## Billys51

Μαλιστα ευχαριστω πολυ! και ο πουρες για υδατανθρακα μετα την προπονηση καλος δεν ειναι?  :01. Unsure:

----------


## paularas

ειναι ο υψηλοτερου γδ συνθετος υδατανθρακας που μπορεις να φας...οσο πιο ρευστη μορφη εχει ο υδατανθρακας τοσο υψηλοτερο γδ δεικτη εχει...αν θες να φας κανονικο γευμα ειναι οτι καλυτερο μετα την προπονηση...το κακο ειναι οτι θελει πολυ μαγειρεμα εκτος αν εννοεις το στιγμιαιο το οποιο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η οχι...πουρες +ασπραδια η τονο και εισαι υπερπληρης ...

----------


## varvatos

> Και αυτή γρήγορα απορροφήσιμη είναι οπότε αν θέλεις αντί για whey φάε αυγά - αλλά για να φτάσεις τα 35+ γρ πρωτεϊνη έχεις να καθαρίζεις πολλές ώρες....
> 
> Gt


ποσα ασπαδια πρεπει?

----------


## RAMBO

Βαλε 5 ασπραδια και ενα δυο κροκους και θα σε κομπλε

----------


## varvatos

> Βαλε 5 ασπραδια και ενα δυο κροκους και θα σε κομπλε


ευχαριστο πολυ αδερφε αλλα τους κροκους δεν μπωρο να τους φαω........ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

10 ολοκληρα αυγα στο τιγανη.

----------


## RAMBO

Το παρακανες

----------


## TheWorst

Μπα,ατομα τρωνε 20 και μαζι με κρεας. Αμα εισαι low carb διαιτα και στοχευεις υψηλες θερμιδες επιβαλλεται.

----------


## RAMBO

Ναι αλλα οι κροκοι ειναι πολλοι,δεν ειμαι κατα το να τρωμε ισα ισα ,απλα το βρικω υπερβολικα τοσους πολλους,μπορει  στο μελλον κατι τετοιο να του δημιουργησει προβλημα,δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε τον οργανισμο του καθενα

----------


## TheWorst

Ετσι ,σιγουρα  :03. Thumb up:   ενα υγιες ατομο δεν εχει ομως τι να φοβηθει.

----------


## Mikekan

Πουσαι χαμένος ρε Δημήτρη? για να δω κανά update φίλε!

----------


## TheWorst

Καλα μου θημησες !  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannaras13

ισχυει οτι τα 5-6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη του καστανου ειναι ισοτιμη με το αυγο?

----------


## varvatos

εγω σινη8ος παο γυμναστηριο κατα της 9 το βραδυ και τελειωνο 10 με 10,30 και επειδη φωβαμαι να φαω πολυ επειδη θα παο για υπνο κατα τις 12 τι θα ηταν καλο να φαω τετοια ωρα σαν μεταπροπονιτηκο?????

----------


## andreasaxo

> εγω σινη8ος παο γυμναστηριο κατα της 9 το βραδυ και τελειωνο 10 με 10,30 και επειδη φωβαμαι να φαω πολυ επειδη θα παο για υπνο κατα τις 12 τι θα ηταν καλο να φαω τετοια ωρα σαν μεταπροπονιτηκο?????


 
Κι'εγω την ίδια απορία έχω....  :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Θα φάτε κανονικά το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα σας όπως θα ήταν οποιαδήποτε ώρα της ημέρας. Το σώμα αντιλαμβάνεται τη λήψη των θρεπτικών συστατικών σε κύκλο ημέρας και όχι ανά ώρες. Η λήψη απλών υδατανθράκων θα πρέπει να περιορίζεται έως πριν την προπόνηση. Έπειτα το να φάει κάποιος υδατάνθρακα πριν τον ύπνο δεν είναι επιβλαβές προκειμένου να κρατάμε ψηλά το μεταβολισμό μας επί 24ωρο συν ότι θα μεσολαβήσουν κάποιες ώρες ύπνου που δεν θα έχουμε κατανάλωση θερμίδων.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^^ +1




> ισχυει οτι τα 5-6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη του καστανου ειναι ισοτιμη με το αυγο?


Όχι ακριβως,είναι βεβαια υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας αλλά απο την αλλη για να παρεις 6 γρμ απο κάστανα θα πρεπει να πιασεις 300γρμ(2 στα 100 εχουν)οποτε εισαι πάνω 500 θερμιδες,δεν εχει νόημα.  :01. Wink:

----------


## geobest

καλησπερα παιδια...ηθελα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας για την διατροφη μ μετα την προπονηση(κυριως αεροβια,θελω περιπου 80γρ υδατ/20-30γρ πρωτ.)...εχω 3 διαφορετικα γευματα και τα εναλλασω...
1) καθαρη whey πρωτεινη 20γρ περιπου,1 μπανανα,1 παστελι 30γρ και 40-50γρ σταφιδες
2)γιαουρτι 0-2%(ακομα δν εχω αποφασισει ποιο ειναι καλυτερο),1 κουταλια μελι,40-50γρ κουακερ,40-50γρ σταφιδες και τωρα τελευταια βαζω και λιγο gojy berry (superfood και καλα...δν εχω δει διαφορα αλλα εχει ωραια γευση  :01. Wink:  )
3)χυμος αναμεικτος...1 σκουπ πρωτεινη,μιση μπανανα,μισο μηλο,χυμο απο 2-3 πορτοκαλια,1 κουταλια μελι,λιγη κανελα,καμια 10αρια φουντουκια και περιπου 50 γρ κουακερ...ολα στο μιξερακι και φτιαχνουν πολυ ωραιο χυμο...

τωρα,οι αποριες μου ειναι οι εξης...α) οι υδατανθρακες ειναι σωστου τυπου για μετα την προπονηση?? (slow-release κτλ)
β) το γιαουρτι προσφατα εμαθα οτι εχει καζεινη που δν το κανει το καλυτερο για μετα την προπονηση,οποτε με ισως καμια 10αρια γρ whey κανω καλυτερη δουλεια?? γ) πειραζει που εχω και χυμο μεσα?? γτ καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι καλο ειναι να παιρνουμε την whey μετα την προπονηση με νερο η' γαλα,αλλα οχι χυμο...ειναι τοσο κακο?? 

αυτα νμζ προς το παρων...αν εχετε να προσθεσεται κατι σχετικα με αυτα τα γευματα,ολα ευπροσδεκτα  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Mikekan

Δες εδώ φίλε μου:

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...10-00&Itemid=4

----------


## geobest

το εχω διαβασει το αρθρο,αλλα δν απανταει στις αποριες μ...η' μαλλον καλυτερα,δν μπορω να το 'μεταφρασω' σωστα,γιαυτο ρωτησα στο φορουμ

----------


## Tigeras

Ρε παιδιά μια απορία γιατί δε βρίσκω άμεση απάντηση σε όσα διάβασα.
Παίρνω τη Whey αμέσως μετά τη προπόνηση και έπειτα απο περίπου 20 λεπτά τρώω το γεύμα.Δε το κάνω απο προτίμηση αλλά απο ανάγκη γιατί τρώω σε φοιτητική εστία και δε βολεύουν οι ώρες.Κάνω χοντρή μαλακία που τρώω κανονικό γεύμα με σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες κ πρωτείνη τόσο γρήγορα?

----------


## jimaras22

> Ρε παιδιά μια απορία γιατί δε βρίσκω άμεση απάντηση σε όσα διάβασα.
> Παίρνω τη Whey αμέσως μετά τη προπόνηση και έπειτα απο περίπου 20 λεπτά τρώω το γεύμα.Δε το κάνω απο προτίμηση αλλά απο ανάγκη γιατί τρώω σε φοιτητική εστία και δε βολεύουν οι ώρες.Κάνω χοντρή μαλακία που τρώω κανονικό γεύμα με σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες κ πρωτείνη τόσο γρήγορα?


δεν κανεις μαλακια αλλα....
τπτ απο αυτα π πιστευεις δν ειναι αληθεια.......όποτε
και αν φας μεσα στν μερα ειναι το ιδιο αν φτασεις τις θερμιδες και τις πρωτει/λιπη/υδατ που θες
απλα κοιτα να φτανεις στα 1.5 γρ πρωτεινη ανα κιλο βαρους και 20-40 μλ λαδι για λιπη στις σαλατες κ οτι περισεψει βαλε οτι νανε  :01. Smile: [ετσι θα δεις αποτελσμετα χωρις πολυ αγχος  :01. Razz: ]

----------


## Tigeras

Σ' ευχαριστώ ρε σύ!

----------


## weedlover

μου τελειωσε η πρωτεινη με τι αλλο μπορω να την αντικαταστησω μεχρι να παρω για μετα την προπονηση? τι μπορω να πιω η τι να φαω?

----------


## Tiridus

Έχεις πολλές επιλογές μην αγχώνεσαι.
Εαν θέλεις κάτι στερεό με καλές θερμίδες και μπόλικη πρωτείνη μπορείς να φας ένα γιαούρτι 2% συνοδευόμενα με 5-6 αμύγδαλα.
Ακόμη, μπορείς να κάνεις το δικό σου θρεπτικό πρωτεινούχο μιλκ σέικ, βάλε 300ml γάλα με χαμηλά λιπαρά και ότι φρούτο τηε αρεσκίας σου θέλεις ( προσωπικά βάζω μπανάνα )  :banana: 
για να κερδίσω μερικούς καλούς υδατάνρθρακες και μέταλλα και χτύπησε τα στο μπλέντερ. Βουαλά!

----------


## weedlover

> Έχεις πολλές επιλογές μην αγχώνεσαι.
> Εαν θέλεις κάτι στερεό με καλές θερμίδες και μπόλικη πρωτείνη μπορείς να φας ένα γιαούρτι 2% συνοδευόμενα με 5-6 αμύγδαλα.
> Ακόμη, μπορείς να κάνεις το δικό σου θρεπτικό πρωτεινούχο μιλκ σέικ, βάλε 300ml γάλα με χαμηλά λιπαρά και ότι φρούτο τηε αρεσκίας σου θέλεις ( προσωπικά βάζω μπανάνα ) 
> για να κερδίσω μερικούς καλούς υδατάνρθρακες και μέταλλα και χτύπησε τα στο μπλέντερ. Βουαλά!


με εσωσες φιλαρακι,σε ευχαριστω πολυ! παλι καλα γτ εχω παραγγειλει απο εξωτερικο κ την περιμενω , κ επειδη θα αργουσε δεν θα ηξερα τι να πιω! ευχαριστω πολυ κ παλι !

----------


## thegravijia

δες εδω http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...B7%CE%BC%CE%B1

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ +1 και ασπραδια αυγων αν θες ν'αντικαταστησεις ορου γαλακτος.

----------


## weedlover

> ^ +1 και ασπραδια αυγων αν θες ν'αντικαταστησεις ορου γαλακτος.


σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο..νικολα τρωω και το βραδυ αυγα πριν κοιμηθω αν τρωω κ μετα την προπονηση θα θελω μια κοτα στο σπιτι  :01. Razz:

----------


## georgemoto

Το βραδυ γιαουρτι..... το πρωι κ μετα την προπονηση αυγα!!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N9005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## weedlover

> Το βραδυ γιαουρτι..... το πρωι κ μετα την προπονηση αυγα!!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N9005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ευχαριστω φιλε  μου..

----------


## *Αρης

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά η προτεινόμενη δόση πρωτεϊνης που πρέπει να παίρνουμε ανά γεύμα είναι περίπου 35 γραμμάρια.
Αν πάρουμε 35 γραμμάρια πρωτεϊνης με το μεταπροπονητικό μας ρόφημα τότε πώς είναι δυνατόν να φάμε το στερεό μας γεύμα μετά από μισή ή μετά από μια ώρα και να πάρουμε άλλα τόσα γραμμάρια;

70 γραμμάρια μέσα σε μια ή μέσα σε μισή ώρα δεν θα είναι επιβάρυνση για τα νεφρά;

Ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι πρόβλημα για τα νεφρά, προλαβαίνει ο οργανισμός ν' αφομοιώσει μια τέτοια υπερδοσολογία ή του δίνουμε γραμμάρια που θα πάνε χαμένα;

Αν λάβουμε υπόψιν τα προαναφερθέντα και πάρουμε το στερεό γεύμα μετά από μια ώρα τότε θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε να μην έχει καθόλου πρωτεϊνη ή θα πρέπει να περιέχει πρωτεϊνη και να πάρουμε το στερεό μας γεύμα μετά από τρεις ώρες;

Μπορεί κάποιος να τα βάλει όλα αυτά σε μια σωστή σειρά;

----------


## beefmeup

δεν υπαρχει προτεινομενη δοση..
το σωμα περνει οσο του δινεις,αναλογα φυσικα των αναγκων σου κ των στατς σου.
αυτα τα 35γρ δεν ισχυουν κ επεισης μην περνεις την πρωτεινη σαν κατι μεμονωμενο..αν εξαιρεσεις το σεηκ μετα την προπονηση που ειναι σκονη,ολη η υπολοιπη πρωτεινη που περνεις ειναι απο φαγητο που συνδιαζεται με αλλα πραγματα οπως λιπαρα,υ/ες,φυτικες ινες κλπ..ολα αυτα καθυστερουν την αποροφηση της πρωτεινης..
επισης στον συλλογισμο σου αφηνεις απεξω τελειως τον παραγοντα "πηγη πρωτεινης" κ θεωρεις οτι ολες οι πρωτεινες ειναι whey η κατι τετοιο..
αν δλδ φας μια μπριζολα μισο κιλο που μπορει να σου δινει 75γρ πρωτεινης λες να αποροφησεις μονο τα 35?
η φαντασου το ιδιο πραγμα με γιαουρτι..
για να χωνευτει ενα τετοιο γευμα ποσοτικα θες αρκετες ωρες..

οποτε περνεις το σεηκ μετα την προπονηση,κ το οτι τρως κατι μετα απο 45 λεπτα δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις χωνεψει κιολας με το που θα το φας..

προβλημα για τα νεφρα δεν υπαρχει εκτος αν εχεις καποιο παθολογικο αιτιο.

αυτο που ισως πρεπει να κοιταξεις ειναι να μην περνεις μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα στο μεταπροπονητικο σεηκ απο αυτη που σου χρειαζεται..συνηθως 25γρ ειναι αρκετα για τους περισοτερους recreational αθλουμενους,χωρις φυσικα χρηση αας.

----------


## *Αρης

Αν πάρουμε τα 35 γραμμάρια του ροφήματος και σε μια ώρα πάρουμε και 35 γραμμάρια από στερεό γεύμα -που θεωρητικά θα έχουν απορροφηθεί μέσα σε δύο οι τρεις ώρες-, τότε θα έχουμε πλήρη πρόσληψη 70γρ μέσα σε 3 ή μέσα σε 4 ώρες ανάλογα με το πόση ώρα θα χρειαστεί ώστε ν' αφομοιωθούν τα συστατικά του στερεού.

Από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ κατάλαβα ότι τα 35γρ ανά 3ωρο είναι η προτεινόμενη δοσολογία γιατί απ' ό,τι λένε οι περισσότεροι αυτή είναι η ποσότητα που μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί ο οργανισμός μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό πλαίσιο. 
Βέβαια όπως πολύ σωστά σημειώνεις οι ανάγκες του κάθε οργανισμού είναι διαφορετικές και έρχομαι τώρα στα 25γρ που όπως είπες συνήθως είναι αρκετά για τους περισσότερους recreational αθλούμενους.

Το μεταπροπονητικό άρθρο λέει ότι στο μεταπροπονητικό ρόφημα κάνουμε πρόσληψη 0,55γρ πρωτεϊνης ανά κιλό άπαχης μάζας, δηλαδή στα 80 κιλά άπαχης μυϊκής αντιστοιχούν 44γρ πρωτεϊνης, οπότε τα 25γρ αντιστοιχούν σε κάποιον που έχει άπαχη μυϊκή 45kg. 

Δεν είναι πολύ λίγο για τους περισσότερους αθλούμενος ακόμα και στην περίπτωση που είναι recreationals όπως είμαστε οι πιο πολλοί;

----------


## beefmeup

ναι ειναι πολλα 45γρ με την μια για μεταπροπονητικο σεηκ.
δεδομενο οτι θα φας κ στερεο γευμα μετα,περνεις 25γρ απο το σεηκ κ ο,τι αλλο συμπληρωσεις απο το φαγητο.
αν θες κ μια μελετη πανω σε αναγκες πρωτεινης σε αθλουμενους ριξε μια ματια εδω.

----------


## Blackie

Μια ερώτηση, παλικάρια... Τελειώνω την προπόνηση στις 11:00 το βράδυ. Μεταπροπονητικό shake με whey και δεξτρόζη και μετά μια ώρα φαγητό. Μπορώ να φάω κάτι σε βρώμη με καζεΐνη και αμύγδαλα και να κοιμηθώ καμιά ώρα μετά ή πρέπει να φάω κανονικό γεύμα (π.χ. κοτόπουλο με ρύζι) και μετέπειτα καζεΐνη; Το λέω γιατί κατά τη 1:00 πέφτω για ύπνο...

----------


## Billys51

καλησπερα παιδια θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση...μολις τελειωνω την προπονηση πινω 1 σκουπ πρωτεινη και τρωω μια μπανανα..μετα απο 30-45 λεπτακια κανω γευμα το οποιο ειναι συνηθως αυγα με ρυζι ή κρεας με ρυζι κ γενικα κατι πρωτεινουχο με ρυζι..η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν το ασπρο ρυζι που τρωω μετα απο 30-45 λεπτα ειναι λαθος επιλογη διοτι ειναι απλος υδατ ενω εμεις θελουμε συνθετους?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μια χαρα είναι το άσπρο ρύζι αν ήταν λάθος τότε θα κάνουν λάθος εκατομύρια αθλητών ββερ και μη που το έχουν το άσπρο ρύζι σαν βασική πηγή υδατάνθρακα , δεν χρει'άζετε τόσο ψήρισμα , ούτε το άσπρο ρύζι θα ευθυνόταν αν κάποιος βάλει λίπος επειδη το θεωρει απλό υδατάνθρακα , εφόσον και στη δίαιτα το τρώμε και όλα  είναι και θέμα ισοζυγίου θερμίδων , μη το κάνουμε δηλαδη όπως λένε της κοντής ψ@λής οι τρίχες φταίνε 
το ρύζι θεωρε'ίτε αναλογικά στην σύστασή του η καλύτερη πηγή υδατάνθρακα , με βάση την αναλογία ανα 100 γραμμαρια , οπότε αν κάποιος δεν γραμώνει ας ψάξει αλλού την αιτία δεν είναι απο το γεγονός ότι τρώει άσπρο ρύζι

----------


## Mikekan

To άσπρο ρύζι είναι μια χαρά. Έχει ελάχιστα παραπάνω gi από το καστανό. ok, χάνει λίγο σε θρεπτικά συστατικά αλλά διυλίζουμε το κώνωπα με τέτοια πράγματα.

----------


## Billys51

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις , ναι οντως ειναι μικρη λεπτομερεια απλα ρωτησα για σιγουρια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Αστεριος

Παιδιά πως θα δω τι ποσότητα φαγητού πρέπει να τρώω σε καθε γεύμα π.χ πόσο ρυζι ας πούμε μετά την προπόνηση

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adiPREME

Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση
Post-workout γεύμα σε περιόδο γράμμωσης μακαρόνια ολικής με κοτόπουλο η τα κλασικά άσπρα μακαρόνια με κοτόπουλο?
και τι ακριβώς παίζει με την ινσουλίνη?

----------


## horxe

καλησπέρα σε ολη την παρεα κ συγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ,

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης.μετα την προπονηση παιρνω πρωτεινη (συνηθως την optimum της ΟΝ) ώστε να εφοδιασω το μυικο συστημα με τα απαραίτητα.περιπου 2 μηνες το χρονο την σταματαω ώστε να 'καθαρισει' ο οργανισμος μου.θα ηθελα λοιπον αν καποιος γνωριζει να μου πει με ποια τροφη να την αντικαταστήσω το συγκεκριμενο διαστημα..καποια που να απορροφαται οσο το δυνατον πιο συντομα από τον οργανισμο..σκεφτηκα γιαουρτι ή ψαρι?κατι άλλο ισως που δεν το εχω σκεφτει?
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα όλα τα παιδια για τις απαντησεις.. :01. Smile:

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ασπραδια σκέτα.

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι να ''καθαρίσει'' ο οργανισμός σου από το συμπληρωμα,μια μικρή διακοπη μέσα στο καλοκαίρι αρκεί αν φοβάσει κάτι.


Στάλθηκε από το GT-S5570 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mikekan

Φάτε ρε παιδιά ένα κανονικό πρωτεϊνικό φαγητό, σιγά μην χαλάσουμε την ανάπτυξη αν δεν πάρουμε γρήγορης απορρόφησης πρωτεΐνη αμέσως μετά τη προπόνηση.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Για να μη σας πω να κοψετε και την πρωτεινη ολοτελα που λεμε και στην Κρητη!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## stef.

καλυτερα οχι γιαουρτι , ουτε ψαρι αν δεν ειναι απαχο

----------


## DimitrisT

Απο τι να καθαρισει; Απο το φαγητο; (Γιατι φαγητο ειναι.). Μεινε αμα θες νηστικος για 2 μηνες, μονο νερακι, εκει να δεις καθαρισμα! 
Ενιγουει, για να ειμαι και ον τοπικ.
5-6 ασπραδια βραστα ειναι ενταξει.

----------


## horxe

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολύ για τις απαντησεις σας!οποτε καταληγουμε στα ασπράδια...
όταν λεω 'καθαρισμα' του οργανισμου,εννοω καθαρισμα από σκευασματα (τα οποια παρεμπιπτοντως δεν ειμαστε κ απολυτως σιγουροι ότι εχουν μονο ο,τι γραφει η ετικετα... :01. Wink:  )
κ παλι σας ευχαριστω! :01. Smile:

----------


## D1mitris

Συνήθως τελειώνω την προπόνηση 8-8.30 οπότε μετά από κανένα 15 λεπτο είμαι σπίτι και παίρνω ένα σκουπ μαζί μια μπανάνα.
Μετά από μια ώρα περίπου(9.30-10) πεινάω και ετοιμάζω στέρεο γεύμα, συνήθως αποτελείται από καστανό ρύζι(80γρ), φιλέτο κοτόπουλο(100γρ) και λίγο μπρόκολο.
Έχω διαβάσει ότι μεταπροπονητικά πρέπει να λαμβάνεις περίπου 30-35% υδατ. του συνόλου.
Απλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά επειδή έχω ακούσει ότι μετά τις 9 δεν πρέπει να τρως πολύ υδατ. και εγω τρώω σύνθετους όπως είναι το ρύζι.
Τελικά τι να κάνω; Να τρώω μπρόκολο με φιλέτο;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αφου παιρνεις μετα την προπονηση την πρωτεινη σου με υδ/κα εισαι οκ.
Το αν θα φας κ το βραδυ υδ/κα με το στερεο γευμα εξαρταται σε τι κατασταση εισαι,πως λειτουργει ο μεταβολισμος σου κ τι θελεις.
Εαν θελεις να προσεξεις περισσοτερο ,ναι καλυτερα φιλετο με μπροκολο το βραδυ.

----------


## Give me a Dip

Σημασία έχει και τι ώρα κοιμάσαι! Πολλοί λένε όχι υδατάνθρακα μετά τις 9 λόγω του ότι κοιμούνται νωρίς.. αν την πέφτεις 2-3 προσαρμόζεις τη διατροφή σου ανάλογα!

----------


## D1mitris

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να αγοράσω μαλτ-δεξτ και να τα βάζω 50-50 μαζί με την πρωτεΐνη;
Και αν πεινάσω αργότερα να φάω κοτατζ με αμύγδαλα; (αλλα πόση ώρα πριν την πεσω :01. Wink:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Αυτες ειναι λεπτομέρειες μην ψιριζεις τοαο τα πράγματα 

Φάε το γεύμα σ οπως ειναι και ολα οκ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Callista

O μόνος λόγος που ξέρω για να πάει κανένας νηστικός το πρωί στο γυμναστήριο είναι να θέλει να κάνει αερόβια και να εξαναγκάσει το σώμα του να κάψει λιπος. 
Προπόνηση με βάρη δεν νομίζω να βγαίνει σωστή έτσι.

----------


## TheWorst

νομιζεις μονο

----------


## Athlete

Εγω παντως οσες φορες εχω παει να κανω βαρη το πρωι που ξυπναω νηστικος η τρωγοντας μια μπανανα μπορω να πω οτι ειχα περισσοτερη ενεργεια απο απογευμα που γυρναω απο δουλεια κτλ. Δε ξερω αν παιζει ρολο οτι το βραδυνο μου ειναι πληρες γευμαεχοντας ακομα και λιγο υδατανθρακα αλλα ετσι αισθανομουν. Το μονο που θελει ισως προσοχη το πρωι ειναι καλο ζεσταμα για να μη τραυματιστεις ειδικα αν κανεις πολυαρθρικες ασκησεις οπως κανω εγω.

----------


## beefmeup

το θεμα αφορα το μεταπροπονητικο γευμα..stay on topic :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

4 αυγα 2 μπανανες και δυο φετες ψωμι με μελι. κομπλε

----------


## Ant1998

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το άμεσο μετα προπονητικό (είμαι 16 χρόνων ) .
Ποια τροφή απο τις παρακάτω αξίζουν : γάλα , μπανανα , βρωμη ,ψωμι,  φυσικό βούτυρο . 
Και κάτι ακόμη στο μετα προπονητικό γεύμα έχω σαλάτα με κκοτοπουλο , να προσθέσω και ψωμι;

----------


## beefmeup

ολα αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι καλα..
ισως να απεφευγα τα πολλα λιπαρα εκει,αλλα απο τη στιγμη που περνω πρωτεινη μετα την προπονηση κ μετα απο κανα μιασαωρο τρωω δεν με νοιαζει κ τοσο αυτο..

----------


## vaggan

5 τηγανιτα αυγα λιγη κετσαπ λιγη φετα 100 γραμμαρια κοτατζ 80 γραμμαρια γλυκοπατατα μια φετα πολυσπορο ψωμι

----------


## morgoth

μερακληδικα πραματα  :03. Clap:

----------


## mikekou

καλησπερα παιδια..ως καινουργιος στ forum θ ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης: λογω σχολης πολλες φορες ειμαι αναγκασμενος να πηγαινω γυμναστηριο 9-11 το βραδυ..ο στοχος μου ειναι η γραμμωση..μετα λοιπον απο βραδυνη προπονηση τ θα προτεινατε για φαγητο? κ μετα απο ποση ωρα θα ηταν σωστο ν φαω?? επισης παλι λογω σχολης καθε τριτη δεν ειναι δυνατον ν φαω μεσημεριανο στην ωρα μου καθως εχω μαθημα σερι απο τις 1 μεχρι τις 7.. τ λυση εχετε ν προτεινετε??σας ευχαριστω πολυ..!!!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλωσήρθες  :02. Welcome:  


Γι'αρχή μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την αναζήτηση,το φορουμ έχει τεράστιο όγκο πληροφοριών  :01. Wink:

----------


## mikekou

σ ευχαριστω πολυ...θα το κοιταξω ετσι λοιπον προς τ παρον..!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Harrold

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

θα μπορουσε καποιος να με βοηθησει διευκρινιζοντας μου γιατι πρεπει να αποφευγεται ο συνθετος υδατανθρακας σαν μεταπροπονητικο μετα απο αεροβια?
Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω βαλει σαν μεταπροπονητικο γευμα αεροβιας τις φακες με μαρουλι(Βρασμενες,σουρωμενες φακες με κομμενα φυλλα μαρουλι) και θερμιδικα το βλεπω σωστο. Διαβασα οτι σαν γευμα μετα απο προπονηση δυναμης ειναι σωστο αλλα για αεροβια δεν ταιριαζει γιατι χρειαζομαστε μεγαλυτερου γλυκαιμικου δεικτη τροφιμο λογω εκκριση ινσουλινης. 


Ευχαριστω.

----------


## beefmeup

δεν "πρεπει" να αποφευγεται..
ειναι λαθος αντιληψη αυτο ,δεν ισχυει..ισα ισα ,τις περισοτερες φορες ειναι καλυτερος αυτος ο υ/ας.

στο γευμα τωρα που αναφερεις ,καλο ειναι να εχεις κ λιγη πρωτεινη ζωικης προελευσης..

----------


## Harrold

Καταρχας σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Αρα, δεν υπαρχει καποιο 'προβλημα' η εστω μεγαλη 'ζημια' με τους συνθετους υδατανθρακες μετα απο αεροβια προπονηση. Οσο, για τον συνδυασμο ζωικης και φυτικης προτεινης το κανω που και που αλλα οχι τοσο γιατι ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι καλο ειναι να αποφευγεται αμυλωδης υδατανθρακας με ζωικη πρωτεινη λογω οτι περνανε απο διαφορετικη διασπαση την ιδια στιγμη στο στομαχι και 'δεν κανει'.

----------


## Blackie

Καλησπέρα! 

Διάβασα κάποια αρθρογραφία που βασίζεται σε έρευνες (σε περίπτωση που δεν υπέπεσαν στην αντίληψή σας θα βάλω τα απαραίτητα links), όσον αφορά τη μυϊκή επανασύνθεση μεταπροπονητικά και το ρόλο του υδατάνθρακα. Δεδομένου πως κάποιος λαμβάνει όσο χρειάζεται όλη την ημέρα, είναι τελικά υποχρεωτικό να καταναλώσεις υδατάνθρακες υψηλού ή και χαμηλού G.I. μετά την προπόνηση; 

Εκτός αυτού, υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στους υδατάνθρακες ανά γεύμα ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθούν καθαρά για ενέργεια ή αναπλήρωση και όχι να γίνουν λίπος;

Για την ιστορία έχω καθιστική ζωή (λόγω δουλειάς) και 4 προπονήσεις +- μιας ώρας ανά εβδομάδα. Οι ημερήσιες θερμίδες παίζουν κατά μέσο όρο στις 2100.

----------


## Feth

> Καλησπέρα! 
> 
> Εκτός αυτού, υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στους υδατάνθρακες ανά γεύμα ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθούν καθαρά για ενέργεια ή αναπλήρωση και όχι να γίνουν λίπος;
> 
> .


Οι θερμιδες πάνω από αυτές που χρειαζεσαι θα γίνουν λίπος ειτε προερχονται από πρωτεινη είτε από υδατανθρακα είτε από λιπαρά, σκέτος ο υδατάνθρακας δεν μπορεί να γινει λίπος δεδομένου ότι δεν εισαι σε υπερθερμιδική διατροφή. Ούτε θα γίνει λιπος αν φας και μετα ξαπλώσεις ουτε αν τον φάς πριν τον υπνο.

Παρεπιπτοντως υπάρχει ηδη θέμα πάνω στους μεταπροπονητικούς υδατάνθρακες:



> http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%B5%CF%82

----------


## Blackie

Σ'ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

Το είδα το topic, απλά είχε να ανανεωθεί απ'το 2010 και θεωρώ πως είναι διαφορετικό το ερώτημα!

Όσον αφορά το 2ο σκέλος της ερώτησης, ρωτάω για παράδειγμα, αν έχω υποθερμιδική διατροφή και φάω 200 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα σε ένα γεύμα, αν ένα ποσοστό απ'αυτό γίνεται λίπος ή όχι.

----------


## Feth

Δεν πρόκειται να γινει λίπος, το είπες και εσύ ο ιδιος εισαι σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή που σημαίνει ότι το σώμα σου χρειάζεται περισσοτερες θερμιδες για να διατηρησει το παρων σου βάρος που σημαινει ότι θα στραφει σε καποια πηγη ενέργειας στο σώμα σου (λίπος,μυς) ώστε να πάρει τις θερμιδες που δεν έφαγες.
Θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις bump και να κάνεις την ερώτηση σου εκει μέσα, ή θα μπορούσες να την θέσεις στο τοπικ "Ερωτήσεις-Απαντήσεις"  :01. Smile:

----------


## Blackie

Έχεις δίκιο, αλλά τέλοσπαντων... Το κακό έγινε!  :01. Razz: 

Για τις πρωτεΐνες υπάρχουν έρευνες που λένε πως οι περίσσιες σε ένα γεύμα γίνονται λίπος γιατί ο οργανισμός μπορεί να απορροφήσει συγκεκριμένα γραμμάρια, δεν πάει δηλαδή αθροιστικά στη μέρα! Νόμιζα πως ισχύει το ίδιο και στους υδατάνθρακες!

----------


## Feth

Εφόσον εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφή ότι θερμιδα και να βάλεις μέσα σου θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, αντιθέτως όταν εισαι σε περιοδο όγκο πρεπει να έχεις ένα επιπλέον αριθμο θερμίδων ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα ποσοστο για να χτίσεις μυ, και το υπολοιπο θα γινει θα αποθηκευτεί σαν λίπος (ενέργεια) για μελλοντική χρήση. Σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή δεν έχεις να ανησυχεις για κάτι, ακόμη και όταν εισαι σε ογκο δεν νομιζω να καθίσεις να το ψηρίσεις τοσο πολύ διοτι το σιγουρο είναι θα βάλεις λίπος αν θέλεις να χτισεις μυ.
Απλά σε υπθερμιδικές διατροφές ο περισσοτεροι κατεβάζουν τους υδατάνθρακες ώστε το σώμα να μην χρησιμοποιεί τον υδατανθρακα ως πηγη ενέργειας αλλά να στραφεί στο λίπος σου. Καταλαβες?

----------


## beefmeup

> Για τις πρωτεΐνες υπάρχουν έρευνες που λένε πως οι περίσσιες σε ένα γεύμα γίνονται λίπος γιατί ο οργανισμός μπορεί να απορροφήσει συγκεκριμένα γραμμάρια, δεν πάει δηλαδή αθροιστικά στη μέρα! Νόμιζα πως ισχύει το ίδιο και στους υδατάνθρακες!


οχι δεν ισχυουν αυτα.

*Πως παχαίνουμε;*

οσον αφορα το αρχικο σου ποστ στο θεμα οι υ/ες μετα την προπονηση καμια σχεση δεν εχουν με την μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση ,αν εχεις διαβασει καπου κατι τετοιο ειναι λαθος ,η λαθος το καταλαβες.

απο αλλου για να θυμομαστε.




> στην πρωτη μελετη που την εχω ξαναποσταρει αρκετες φορες,εχουμε μονο 20γρ προτεινης* χωρις υ/α*,για μεγιστη μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση μετα την προπονα.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19056590
> 
> κ εδω,εχουμε 100γρ υ/α μια ωρα μετα την προπονα,που ειχε *αμελητεα προσφορα* στην μυικη προτεινοσυνθεση.
> 
> http://jap.physiology.org/content/96/2/674.abstract
> 
> κ στην τριτη μελετη απο κατω εχουμε προτεινη μαζι με υ/α μετα την προπονα,στην οποιοα ο υ/ας δεν εκανε *καμια διαφορα* απτην σκετη προτεινη,σε περιπτωσεις που το σωμα εχει λαβει οση προτεινη του χρειαζεται μεσα στη μερα.
> ...

----------


## Blackie

> Εφόσον εισαι σε υποθερμιδικη διατροφή ότι θερμιδα και να βάλεις μέσα σου θα χρησιμοποιηθεί, αντιθέτως όταν εισαι σε περιοδο όγκο πρεπει να έχεις ένα επιπλέον αριθμο θερμίδων ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα ποσοστο για να χτίσεις μυ, και το υπολοιπο θα γινει θα αποθηκευτεί σαν λίπος (ενέργεια) για μελλοντική χρήση. Σε υποθερμιδική διατροφή δεν έχεις να ανησυχεις για κάτι, ακόμη και όταν εισαι σε ογκο δεν νομιζω να καθίσεις να το ψηρίσεις τοσο πολύ διοτι το σιγουρο είναι θα βάλεις λίπος αν θέλεις να χτισεις μυ.
> Απλά σε υπθερμιδικές διατροφές ο περισσοτεροι κατεβάζουν τους υδατάνθρακες ώστε το σώμα να μην χρησιμοποιεί τον υδατανθρακα ως πηγη ενέργειας αλλά να στραφεί στο λίπος σου. Καταλαβες?


Got ya! Ωραίος!




> οχι δεν ισχυουν αυτα.
> 
> *Πως παχαίνουμε;*
> 
> οσον αφορα το αρχικο σου ποστ στο θεμα οι υ/ες μετα την προπονηση καμια σχεση δεν εχουν με την μυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση ,αν εχεις διαβασει καπου κατι τετοιο ειναι λαθος ,η λαθος το καταλαβες.
> 
> απο αλλου για να θυμομαστε.


Φανταστική δουλειά!

Εν ολίγοις θεωρείς πως ο ισομερής διαμοιρασμός των θερμίδων δεν έχει και τόση σημασία;

----------


## Predator1995

σκεφτομαι να βαζω γαλα στην πρωτεινη μετα το γυμναστηριο το πρωι μονο τοτε για να πινετε πιο ευχαριστα να βαζω 150 ml με ενα σκουπ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Βάζοντας γάλα την κάνεις καζεϊνη, οπότε θα σου δίνει πρωτεϊνη για πολύ ώρα μετά την γυμναστική. Το πρωί πας για βάρη? Βάλτην πριν τον ύπνο έτσι ώστε το πρωί να σε κρατάει κάπως. Αλλιώς πρωτεϊνη με νερό και μετά από 45λεπτά με μία ώρα φαγητό.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Predator1995

> Βάζοντας γάλα την κάνεις καζεϊνη, οπότε θα σου δίνει πρωτεϊνη για πολύ ώρα μετά την γυμναστική. Το πρωί πας για βάρη? Βάλτην πριν τον ύπνο έτσι ώστε το πρωί να σε κρατάει κάπως. Αλλιώς πρωτεϊνη με νερό και μετά από 45λεπτά με μία ώρα φαγητό.


κανω 10 λεπτα αεροβιο υψηλης εντασης και μετα βαρη ναι :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  το βραδυ την βαζω με το γιαουρτι μαζι γι αυτο σκεφτηκα να την βαλβ στο γαλα μετα το γυμναστηριο να με κρατησει περισσοτερο ετσι ωστε να φαω πιο αργα απο την ωρα που τρωω συνηθως δεν ξερω αμα ειναι σωστο σκεπτικο αυτο :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Feth

> κανω 10 λεπτα αεροβιο υψηλης εντασης και μετα βαρη ναι το βραδυ την βαζω με το γιαουρτι μαζι γι αυτο σκεφτηκα να την βαλβ στο γαλα μετα το γυμναστηριο να με κρατησει περισσοτερο ετσι ωστε να φαω πιο αργα απο την ωρα που τρωω συνηθως δεν ξερω αμα ειναι σωστο σκεπτικο αυτο


Μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό φίλε predator, εγώ προσωπικά όταν γνωριζω ότι δεν θα μπορεσω να φαω το επομενο γευμα μετα από 3 ώρες φροντίζω να έχω καμια 200 γραμμαρια γιαουρτακι με 1 σκουπ πρωτεΐνης βρώμη και για να το κάνω ακομη πιο αργης απορροφησης βάζω και μια με μια μιση χούφτα peanuts.  :01. Smile:  βεβαια εγώ είμαι σε περιοδο όγκου οπότε θα πρεπει να το διπλοσκευτεις αν θα βάλεις τα peanuts η οτιδήποτε άλλο με λιπαρά διοτι αυτό θα σημαινει ότι θα πρεπει να φας σε καποιο άλλο γευμα λιγοτερες θερμιδες.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

Αναβολικό παράθυρο έχεις βαριά-βαριά 1,5-2ώρες μετά την γυμναστική. Άρα πρέπει μέσα εκεί να κάνει γεύμα. 
Άρα αν βάλεις πρωτεϊνη θεωρώ καλύτερο να την βάλεις με νερό και ένα γλυκό φρουτάκι και μετά από 1 ώρα μάσα.

υ.γ. Αν δεν μπορείς να φας όπως ο feth είναι μονόδρομος γάλα-γιαούρτι με πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## Predator1995

> Μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό φίλε predator, εγώ προσωπικά όταν γνωριζω ότι δεν θα μπορεσω να φαω το επομενο γευμα μετα από 3 ώρες φροντίζω να έχω καμια 200 γραμμαρια γιαουρτακι με 1 σκουπ πρωτεΐνης βρώμη και για να το κάνω ακομη πιο αργης απορροφησης βάζω και μια με μια μιση χούφτα peanuts.  βεβαια εγώ είμαι σε περιοδο όγκου οπότε θα πρεπει να το διπλοσκευτεις αν θα βάλεις τα peanuts η οτιδήποτε άλλο με λιπαρά διοτι αυτό θα σημαινει ότι θα πρεπει να φας σε καποιο άλλο γευμα λιγοτερες θερμιδες.


να σαι καλα φιλε feth για την απαντηση σου  :01. Smile:  τα γευματα μεχρι στιγμης μου βγαινουν καθε 2,5 3 ωρες δοξα το θεο απλα το πρωι ξτπναω και παω με αδειο στομαχι για προπονηση και οταν τελειωσω πινω την πρωτεινη με νερο αλλα δεν με κραταει τοσο πολυ και μεσα σε μιση ωρα εχω πεινασει και σκεφτηκα να βαζω γαλα να με κραταει περισσοτερο και να μου δινει και περισσοτερη πρωτεινη και ετσι να τρωω μετα απο 2 ωρες και οχι μετα απο 1 αυτο σκεφτηκα :01. Unsure:  εγω στην ουσια κανω κατι ενδιαμεσο υποθερμιδικης διατροφης δηλαδη αναλογα με τα κεφια μου μπορει να φαω καποια μερα λιγο περισσοτερο καποια μερα λιγο λιγοτερο μιας και λογο καλοκαιριου χανω πιο ευκολα προσπαθω να κρατησω λιγο ογκο ετσι ωστε μεσα στο στρατο να αρχισω καλο φαι να βαλω μερικα κιλα και οταν τελειωσω απο εκει να τα δουλεψω :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Predator1995

> Αναβολικό παράθυρο έχεις βαριά-βαριά 1,5-2ώρες μετά την γυμναστική. Άρα πρέπει μέσα εκεί να κάνει γεύμα. 
> Άρα αν βάλεις πρωτεϊνη θεωρώ καλύτερο να την βάλεις με νερό και ένα γλυκό φρουτάκι και μετά από 1 ώρα μάσα.
> 
> υ.γ. Αν δεν μπορείς να φας όπως ο feth είναι μονόδρομος γάλα-γιαούρτι με πρωτεϊνη.


δοξα το θεο μου βγαινει το φαγητο μεσα σε 1 ωρα ανετα οποτε συνεχιζω ετσι οπως κανω καθε μερα το γαλα σε πιο γευμα μπορω να το βαλω για να μου δωσει λιγη πρωτεινη παραπανω προς το βραδυ η το απογευμα?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Feth

Εισαι ρε  c 6-8 ωρες από τον ύπνο νhστικός, ξυπνάς πάς προπονηση νηστικός ας πούμε 1 -1,5 ώρα και περιμενεις να σε κρατήσει ένα σκουπ πρωτεινης με 100-200 ml νερό? Καλύτερα κάνε γευμα χωρις καν να πάρεις το σκουπ πρωτεΐνης π.χ 200 γραμμάρια γιαουρτι 1 σκουπ πρωτεΐνης καμια 45-50 γραμμάρια βρώμη και προαιρετικά ό,τι άλλο θέλεις να ρίξεις μέσα.
Και κάνε μετα το 2ο σου γεύμα μετά από 3-4 ώρες
Me τα 200 γραμμάρια γιαουρτι έχει πάρει ηδη 16 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη από γιαουρτι , ας βάλω 20 γραμμάρια από πρωτεινη και άλλα 6 γραμμάρια από την βρώμη, σύνολο 36+6 42 γραμμάρια πρωτεινη τα οποια είναι αρκετα μεχρι το επομενο σου γεύμα.

----------


## Predator1995

> Εισαι ρε  c 6-8 ωρες από τον ύπνο νhστικός, ξυπνάς πάς προπονηση νηστικός ας πούμε 1 -1,5 ώρα και περιμενεις να σε κρατήσει ένα σκουπ πρωτεινης με 100-200 ml νερό? Καλύτερα κάνε γευμα χωρις καν να πάρεις το σκουπ πρωτεΐνης π.χ 200 γραμμάρια γιαουρτι 1 σκουπ πρωτεΐνης καμια 45-50 γραμμάρια βρώμη και προαιρετικά ό,τι άλλο θέλεις να ρίξεις μέσα.
> Και κάνε μετα το 2ο σου γεύμα μετά από 3-4 ώρες
> Me τα 200 γραμμάρια γιαουρτι έχει πάρει ηδη 16 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη από γιαουρτι , ας βάλω 20 γραμμάρια από πρωτεινη και άλλα 6 γραμμάρια από την βρώμη, σύνολο 36+6 42 γραμμάρια πρωτεινη τα οποια είναι αρκετα μεχρι το επομενο σου γεύμα.


να με κρατησει για πολυ ωρα δεν πιστευα οτι θα το εκανα το σκουπ με το νερο γι αυτο οταν γυρναω μετα απο 45 λεπτα τρωω κοτοπουλο με υδατανθρακα και ντοματα σαν γευμα αυτο με κραταει μετα για κανα 2,5 ωρες και μετα ξανα φαι γενικα καθε 2,5 ωρες τρωω φαι κοτοπουλα γαλοπουλας μακαρονια αραβικες πιτες  καμια φορα τρωω και κατι εκτος προγραμματος αλλα αυτο με το γιαουρτι βρωμη πρωτεινη δεν ειναι κακο να το βαζω στο ψυγειο στο γυμναστηριο και να το τρωω μολις τελειωνω κατευθειαν

----------


## Feth

> να με κρατησει για πολυ ωρα δεν πιστευα οτι θα το εκανα το σκουπ με το νερο γι αυτο οταν γυρναω μετα απο 45 λεπτα τρωω κοτοπουλο με υδατανθρακα και ντοματα σαν γευμα αυτο με κραταει μετα για κανα 2,5 ωρες και μετα ξανα φαι γενικα καθε 2,5 ωρες τρωω φαι κοτοπουλα γαλοπουλας μακαρονια αραβικες πιτες  καμια φορα τρωω και κατι εκτος προγραμματος αλλα αυτο με το γιαουρτι βρωμη πρωτεινη δεν ειναι κακο να το βαζω στο ψυγειο στο γυμναστηριο και να το τρωω μολις τελειωνω κατευθειαν


Άμα σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να το βαζεις σε ψυγειο κάνε το, εγώ προσωπικά δεν το κάνω για τον λογο ότι το gym απέχει 5 λεπτά περπατημα από το σπίτι οπότε δεν το ψυριζω τοσο πολύ, να πάρω το γευμα η το shaker πρωτεΐνης στο καπάκι. :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

> Άμα σου δινεται η δυνατοτητα να το βαζεις σε ψυγειο κάνε το, εγώ προσωπικά δεν το κάνω για τον λογο ότι το gym απέχει 5 λεπτά περπατημα από το σπίτι οπότε δεν το ψυριζω τοσο πολύ, να πάρω το γευμα η το shaker πρωτεΐνης στο καπάκι.


καλα ενταξει και εμενα 10 λεπτα απο το σπιτι ειναι απλα το σεικερ το επερνα για να πινω κατευθιαν την πρωτεινη να περναει λιγο η πεινα γιατι προς το τελος της προπονησης πειναω αρκετα  :01. Unsure:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Eγώ βάζω πριν τον ύπνο πρωτεϊνη-γάλα. Το πρωί πριν την προπόνηση λιποδιαλύτη και μέσα στην προπόνηση υδατάνθρακα-αμινοξέα. Μετά την προπό 2 σκουπ με νερό-μπανάνα και μία χούφτα καρύδια και μετά από 45λεπτά φαγητό και δεν πέφτω.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

ωραιο αυτο οντως ακουγεται πολυ καλο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  οποτε κοιτα πως το σκεφτηκα το βραδυ πρωτεινη με γαλα μετα το γυμναστηριο 1 σκουπ με νερο και μολις φτασω σπιτι μετα απο 20 λεπτα γιαουρτι βρωμη πρωτεινη καπως ετσι γιατι ας πουμε δεν εχω αμινοξεα για μεσα στην προπονηση εγω το πρωι χρησιμοποιω το νιτρικο μου που ειναι σαν λιποδιαλυτης με αυτα που εχει μεσα :01. Smile:

----------


## Nive

> ωραιο αυτο οντως ακουγεται πολυ καλο οποτε κοιτα πως το σκεφτηκα το βραδυ πρωτεινη με γαλα μετα το γυμναστηριο *1 σκουπ με νερο* και *μολις φτασω σπιτι μετα απο 20 λεπτα γιαουρτι βρωμη πρωτεινη* καπως ετσι γιατι ας πουμε δεν εχω αμινοξεα για μεσα στην προπονηση εγω το πρωι χρησιμοποιω το νιτρικο μου που ειναι σαν λιποδιαλυτης με αυτα που εχει μεσα


Bolt no1: Τι πρωτεϊνη παίρνεις? Ένα σκουπ μου άκούγεται λίγο.
Bolt no2: Χωρίς λόγο αυτό που θα κάνει μέσα σε τόσο κοντινό χρονικό διάστημα. Καλύτερα κάντο μετά από μία ώρα όπως σου το πρότεινε ο feth σαν πιο ολοκληρωμένο γεύμα και με βρώμη. Αν πάλι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις γεύμα τόσο κοντά (κατάλαβα πως μπορείς) βάλε την πρωτ. με γάλα και μία χούφτα αμύγδαλα και ένα φρούτο μετά την πρόπόνηση.

----------


## Predator1995

> Bolt no1: Τι πρωτεϊνη παίρνεις? Ένα σκουπ μου άκούγεται λίγο.
> Bolt no2: Χωρίς λόγο αυτό που θα κάνει μέσα σε τόσο κοντινό χρονικό διάστημα. Καλύτερα κάντο μετά από μία ώρα όπως σου το πρότεινε ο feth σαν πιο ολοκληρωμένο γεύμα και με βρώμη. Αν πάλι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις γεύμα τόσο κοντά (κατάλαβα πως μπορείς) βάλε την πρωτ. με γάλα και μία χούφτα αμύγδαλα και ένα φρούτο μετά την πρόπόνηση.


παιρνω την premium whey  στο ενα σκουπ δινει 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη και 2,8 γραμμαρια bcaa χμμ δηλαδη αυτο με το γιαουρτι πρωτεινη βρωμη να το κανω καμια ωρα μετα το γυμναστηριο?? γευμα ναι μπορω κανονικα δεν εχω θεμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Πόσα κιλά είσαι? 20 γρ είναι πάτωμα ρε...
Ανακεφαλαιώνω γιατί νομίζω πως λέμε τα ίδια. 
Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα γεύματος μετά την προπόνηση 1,5 σκουπ με νερό και φρούτο και μετά από μία ώρα γεύμα. 
Αν θες ντε και καλά γάλα κλπ για`μένα βάλτο στο πρωινό (αλλά πας για βάρη οπότε άστο) ή βράδυ σαν καζεϊνη.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Predator1995

> Πόσα κιλά είσαι? 20 γρ είναι πάτωμα ρε...
> Ανακεφαλαιώνω γιατί νομίζω πως λέμε τα ίδια. 
> Αφού έχεις την δυνατότητα γεύματος μετά την προπόνηση 1,5 σκουπ με νερό και φρούτο και μετά από μία ώρα γεύμα. 
> Αν θες ντε και καλά γάλα κλπ για`μένα βάλτο στο πρωινό (αλλά πας για βάρη οπότε άστο) ή βράδυ σαν καζεϊνη.


ειμαι 74-75 κιλα εκει περιπου ναι μια ανακεφαλαιωσει να βγει το λοιπον χαχα :01. Razz:  προπονηση μετα πρωτεινη 1,5-2 σκουπ με νερο και φρουτο και μετα στο γευμα να βαλω κοτοπουλο υδατανθρακα ντοματα η να βαλω το γιαουρτι με την βρωμη??? το γαλα το βαζω βραδυ σαν καζεινη να με κραταει κιολας ευχαριστω για την καθε απαντηση που μου δινεις κιολας :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nive

Φαγητό βάλε....μην το συζητάς!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Predator1995

χαλαω τσαμπα σαλιο χαχαχα δικιο εχεις κιολας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου οποτε θα κουμπωνω 2 σκουπ πρωτεινης μετα το gym και μετα θα κουμπωνω κοτοπουλο γαλοπουλα  :03. Thumb up:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## beefmeup

> παιρνω την premium whey  στο ενα σκουπ δινει 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη και 2,8 γραμμαρια bcaa χμμ δηλαδη αυτο με το γιαουρτι πρωτεινη βρωμη να το κανω καμια ωρα μετα το γυμναστηριο?? γευμα ναι μπορω κανονικα δεν εχω θεμα


20gr ειναι καλη ποσοτητα,δεν υπαρχει αναγκη για παραπανω δεδομενο οτι θα φας κ κανονικο γευμα μετα απο λιγο.

 :09. Link URL: 

περισοτερα >εδω<

----------


## Ronaldinho

Σε κάποιο άλλο thread διάβασα ότι το insulin spike πραγματοποιείται και με την κατανάλωση μόνο πρωτεΐνης. Αν ισχύει αυτό ποιός ο λόγος να φας απλό υδατάνθρακα (πχ δεξτρόζη) αμέσως μετά την προπόνηση; Το γλυκογόνο αν δε χτυπιέσαι 6 ώρες στο γυμναστήριο δεν έχει εξαντληθεί, σωστά;

----------


## beefmeup

ναι ισχυει, το εχουμε ξαναγραψει πολλες φορες αυτο.
ειδικα εφ'οσον το κανονικο μεταπροπονητικο σου γευμα (πλην του σεηκ δλδ) θα εχει σιγουρα κ υ/α μεσα.

----------


## Lomyrion

Γεια σας,

Θα ήθελα να κάνω μία πολύ απλή και σύντομη ερώτηση-γκάλοπ. Καταρχάς, είμαι 25 χρονων, 1,76m και 75 κιλά και τώρα κάνω σοβαρή γράμμωση ενώ είμαι στον στρατό. *Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής: τι υδατάνθρακα να βάλω μετά την προπόνηση (κυρίως απογευματινές ώρες) μαζί με το scoop πρωτεινης που παίρνω (παίρνω την καθαρή της Universal)*. Οι επιλογές είναι: μία μπανάνα, ένα ξινόμηλο, ένα παξιμάδι ολικής ή κάτι άλλο? Τονίζω ότι είμαι στρατό αυτή την περίοδο οπότε βολεύει κάτι εύκολο και γρήγορο. Ευχαριστώ περιμένω τα φώτα σας.

----------


## humanoid

απλωσε το χερι σου κ οτι ειναι πιο κοντα κ το πιασεις αυτο φαε,ευκολο κ γρηγορο 
κατα τα αλλα δεν θα δεις κ καμια διαφορα στο σωμα σου οποιο κ αν διαλεξεις αν ολα τα υπολοιπα τα χεις τακτοποιησει με σοβαρο προγραμματισμο

----------


## lila_1

> απλωσε το χερι σου κ οτι ειναι πιο κοντα κ το πιασεις αυτο φαε



μ αρεσει η προσέγγισή σου φουλ  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giorgosx93

Καλησπέρα παιδια. Θελω να κανω την εξής ερώτηση. Επειδή τυχαίνει να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο το μεσημέρι μετα το φαγητό. Αφου τελειώσει η προπόνηση δεν εχουν περάσει 3ης ώρες ουτε καν 2 για να ξαναφαω η να πάρω πρωτεΐνη. Μπορώ να παρω bcaa αμινοξέα μετα την προπόνηση; και να φαω αφου ολοκληρωθούν οι 3ης ώρες; η πρέπει να φαω μετα την προπόνηση όπως και να χει.;

----------


## M361

Συγγνώμη, οταν λες προπόνηση μετά το φαγητό;
Τρως και πηγαίνεις προπόνηση;;;

----------


## giorgosx93

Ναι δυστυχώς ετσι βολεύουν οι ώρες. Κανα μισάωρο μετά. 
Κανω προπόνηση μονο με βάρη

----------


## M361

> Ναι δυστυχώς ετσι βολεύουν οι ώρες. Κανα μισάωρο μετά. 
> Κανω προπόνηση μονο με βάρη


Συγγνώμη αυτό το κάνεις για να σου βγαίνουν τα 3ωρα της διατροφής;;;;

----------


## giorgosx93

Όχι. Για λόγους δουλείας. Δεν προλαβαίνω. Ετσι πηγαίνω μεσημέρι μετα το φαγητό.. Αλλα απαντηση δεν βλέπω :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## M361

Η απάντηση καταρχήν είναι ότι αυτό που κάνεις είναι ο,Τι χειρότερο για τον οργανισμό σου! Φαγητό και καπάκι προπόνηση βάρη;!;!;
Ανάλογα με το τι έχεις φάει, πρέπει να περιμένεις να χωνέψεις από μισή ώρα για κάποιο φρούτο, μέχρι και 3 ώρες για κανένα μοσχαρίσιο κρέας!
Διάβασε το παρακάτω και θα καταλάβεις.

Όταν προπονήστε με γεμάτο στομάχι εκτός από το ότι αισθάνεστε υποτονικοί και μπορεί να έχετε στομαχικές/εντερικές ενοχλήσεις, ασκείτε επίσης μεγάλη πίεση στην καρδία σας.

Έτσι ανάλογα με το τι θα φάτε πριν από την προπόνηση πρέπει να περιμένετε και την ανάλογη ώρα ώστε να χωνέψετε με την ησυχία σας προτού γυμναστείτε. Μπορεί να είστε σε θέση να γυμναστείτε άνετα χωρίς ενοχλήσεις μετά από μια σαλάτα, το ίδιο όμως δεν ισχύει άμα φάτε μια καρμπονάρα!

Γιατί δεν πρέπει να κάνετε προπόνηση με γεμάτο το στομάχι

Το αυτόνομο νευρικό μας σύστημα που είναι υπεύθυνο για τις υποσυνείδητες σωματικές σας λειτουργίες (ρύθμιση λειτουργίας οργάνων όπως το συκώτι, εφίδρωση κτλ) χωρίζεται στο παρασυμπαθητικό (Π.Ν.Σ) και το συμπαθητικό νευρικό σύστημα (Σ.Ν.Σ). Το Π.Ν.Σ ρυθμίζει τις λειτουργίες που γίνονται αποδοτικά ενώ είσαστε σε ήρεμη κατάσταση εκ των οποίων η βασικότερη είναι η χώνεψη. Το Σ.Ν.Σ είναι ενεργοποιείται κυρίως σε απαιτητικές/στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις όπως είναι η προπόνηση. Για την μέγιστη ενεργοποίηση του ενός από τα παραπάνω νευρικά συστήματα πάντα αναγκαστικά αναστέλλεται η λειτουργία του άλλου.

Με απλά λόγια αν πάτε στο γυμναστήριο με γεμάτο το στομάχι και αρχίσετε να τρέχετε στον διάδρομο ή να σηκώνετε κιλά, το νευρικό σας σύστημα μοιράζει την ενέργεια που θα αφιέρωνε εξ ολοκλήρου για τη χώνεψη για να μπορέσει να ρυθμίσει τις λειτουργίες του σώματός σας που απαιτούνται για να γυμναστείτε. Έτσι, τα επίπεδα ενέργειας σας πέφτουν και η καρδιά σας που πρέπει να στείλει αίμα στο στομάχι και στους μυς ταυτόχρονα αρχίζει να υπερλειτουργεί για να μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί παράλληλα και στις δύο καταστάσεις – κάτι που όπως καταλαβαίνετε είναι απόλυτα ανθυγιεινό για τον οργανισμό σας.

----------


## M361

Αν όλο σου το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να είναι αν πρέπει να φας καπάκι μετά τη προπόνηση ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει περάσει το τρίωρο...
Τότε θα σου πω ότι, Ναι μπορείς να φας κανονικά!

----------


## horxe

Καλησπέρα παιδια.Αν εχει απαντηθεί η απορια μου ζητω συγγνωμη για την επαναληψη.

Ισχυει ότι αν φας μπανανα με ροφημα πρωτεΐνης η μπανανα εμποδιζει την απορροφηση του συμπληρώματος?Αν ναι,μετα από ποση ωρα πρεπει να την τρωω?

Αυτό το διάστημα παιρνω την nls whey plus και με ενδιαφερει το μεγιστο κερδος μεταπροπονητικα που μπορω να παρω.Συμπληρωμα υδατανθρακα δεν θελω να παρω,προτιμω από το φαγητο.

----------


## beefmeup

οχι φιλε δεν ισχυει..το σωμα ειναι καλο στο multitasking.

----------


## horxe

> οχι φιλε δεν ισχυει..το σωμα ειναι καλο στο multitasking.


ωραια πολύ χαιρομαι.Αρα μετα την πρωτεινη χτυπαω κ την μπανανα μου κ είμαι οκ.. :01. Wink: 

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!

----------

